# Beztēma >  Vai kādam ir pieredze ar PATENTIEM?

## Vinchi

Vai kādam ir pieredze ar patentiem vai patentēšanu? Būtu interesanti dzirdēt jebkāda veida pieredzi gan pozitīvu gan negatīvu.

Vairāk interesē jautājums vai ir iespējams patentēt elektronikas shēmu?
Kas notiek ja patentē tikai LV vai kāds var paņemt manu patentu un pēc tam legāli patentēt USA, UK, Japānā, Krievijā?

----------


## zzz

> Vai kādam ir pieredze ar patentiem vai patentēšanu? Būtu interesanti dzirdēt jebkāda veida pieredzi gan pozitīvu gan negatīvu.
> 
> Vairāk interesē jautājums vai ir iespējams patentēt elektronikas shēmu?
> Kas notiek ja patentē tikai LV vai kāds var paņemt manu patentu un pēc tam legāli patentēt USA, UK, Japānā, Krievijā?


 Nu lasu patentus dazhreiz (darbaa ne par elektroniku regulaari, hobijam - arii elektroniskos, pareti), kaa top patenti (ne elektronikas) no iekshpuses arii esmu redzeejis. Kas padara cilveeku par ekstreemu cinikji.  :: 

a) elektronikas sheemu patenteet var. Tas ir, ja iet runa par kaut kaadiem  tieshaam agraak neaprakstiitiem principiem, jauniem risinaajumiem. Uhh meegjinaashu piemeeru sacereet, nu tjipa es izgudroju transkjukaatora pastiprinaataaju ar 16 cilpu atgriezeniskajaam saiteem kaa rezultaataa kropjojumi vinjai ir 0,00000001% - ok, patenteejam, savukaart es uzprojekteeju pesec pastiprinaataaja sheemu no TDAxxxx ar Atmel vadiibu, smukaam zaljaam lampinjaam un sensoru podzinjaam - nebuus vis patenteejama. 
b) ja tev ir pliks LR patents tad tavu ideju pievaakt cits un patenteet citur nevar (ir gan nianses  ::  ), tachu ir pilniibaa legaali tavu ideju pievaakt, razhot miljonos eksemplaaru un tirgot visaa pasaulee, iznjemot LR, jo galu galaa tavas tiesiibas ar Latvijas patentu ir aizsargaatas tikai Latvijaa. 

Un vispaar:

http://www.tinaja.com/glib/casagpat.pdf
http://www.tinaja.com/glib/newpats.pdf

Karoche:

a) aizmirsti patenteeshanu kaa baigu murgu, ja tas ir domaats tjipa milzu naudas pelniishanai
b) nuuu ja gribaas patentu smukumam, ko pie sienas piespraust, kurkulii ierakstiit, zhurnaalistiem/investoriem raadiit  un visaadi citaadi stiloties - ok, izklaide na ljubiitelja.

----------


## Vinchi

Nav man doma pelnīt miljonus uz patentu. Vinekārši kā jau zināms kad Latvijā kāds mēģina izbīdīt kaut cik ienesīgu ideju tad parādās daudz aunu kuri šak taisīt precīzas kopijas un dempingo visu tirgu. Līdzīgi kā ar draugiem.lv cik līdzīgas lapas nav jau parādījušās.

Kā iespējams pārbaudīt vai lieta kuru iespējams vēlos patentēt nav jau sen patentēta?

----------


## zzz

> Nav man doma pelnīt miljonus uz patentu. Vinekārši kā jau zināms kad Latvijā kāds mēģina izbīdīt kaut cik ienesīgu ideju tad parādās daudz aunu kuri šak taisīt precīzas kopijas un dempingo visu tirgu. Līdzīgi kā ar draugiem.lv cik līdzīgas lapas nav jau parādījušās.
> 
> Kā iespējams pārbaudīt vai lieta kuru iespējams vēlos patentēt nav jau sen patentēta?


 Ar drausmiigi ilgu, garlaiciigu un smadzenes puudeejoshu urbinaashanos/mekleeshanos cauri jau esoshajiem patentiem datubaazees. Vprochem no manas totaalaa patentu cinikja poziicijas skatoties, ja tu uzdod shaadu jautaajumu, tad tava ideja jau sen kaa ir izgudrota un patenteeta, tikai tu to pats nezini.

Bez tam Vinchi, patiesi buutu lietderiigi izlasiit tos pdfus kurus biju iedevis.




> Vinekārši kā jau zināms kad Latvijā kāds mēģina izbīdīt kaut cik ienesīgu ideju tad parādās daudz aunu kuri šak taisīt precīzas kopijas un dempingo visu tirgu.


 Um, ne kasiishanaas deelj, tachu vareetu kaadus reaalus piemeerus?




> Līdzīgi kā ar draugiem.lv cik līdzīgas lapas nav jau parādījušās.


 Miskastes traukiem.lv ideja un blabla ir totaali nepatenteejama kaut vai taapeec ka nodiiraata no liidziigiem portaaliem aarzemees, kuri bija izgudroti un darbojaas jau krietni pirms traukiem.lv

----------


## Vinchi

Par traukiem.lv piekrītu ka tā nav nekāda jauna ideja vienkārši pieminēju kā piemēru kā cilvēki sarosas kopēt kad saož naudas smaku  :: 

PDFus tagad lasu, diezgan vērtīgs info.

Vispār man tāds priekštats ka ar tiem patentiem baigais sviests un jēga maza. Tā pat domāju ka liela daļa LV patentu ir kopijas ārzemju patentiem .

----------


## zzz

> Par traukiem.lv piekrītu ka tā nav nekāda jauna ideja vienkārši pieminēju kā piemēru kā cilvēki sarosas kopēt kad saož naudas smaku


 Specifiski traukiem.lv vismaz daljeeji laikam buus latvju tuudalinju/mazgadiigaas shpanas fenomens, jo analogjiski servisi pasaulee ir dabuujami par velti. Nu whatever, muljkjis un vinja nauda ir viegli atdalaami viens no otra. 




> PDFus tagad lasu, diezgan vērtīgs info.


 Yup, onkuli Lankasteru ir veerts palasiities. Tagad gan vinsh jau ir pavecs un neko iipashi daudz jaunu klaat neraksta bet taapataas.




> Vispār man tāds priekštats ka ar tiem patentiem baigais sviests un jēga maza.


 Ekzaktlii. Protams kaa vienmeer pastaav iespeeja izmantot patentus ziimeeshanaas meerkjiem, uz netreneetiem ljautinjiem iedarbojas.  ::

----------


## Nestabilz

Ar tiem patentiem izskatās ka ir smagi ne tikai pie mums. Nesen rādīja pa Discovery Science kanālu raidījumu sēriju par jaunajiem izgudrotājiem štatos. Tur tagad darbojoties speciāla komiteja kas ar šiem ņemās un aizstāv to tiesības, LV nekas nopietns par šo tēmu man vismaz nav zināms. Katrā ziņā praksē ja arī tu to ideju patentē, tas nenozīmē ka tev to nenozags, jo ir arī kompānijas kas mierīgi pārkāpj šos noteikumus un ražo reverso produkciju kvantumā, mierīgi beigās zaudējot tiesas procesā (ja tāda vispār iznāk) un vienalga nopelna pietiekami. Par piemēru var minēt visiem labi zināmo Behringer kompāniju, kas ir kolosāla līmeņa tehnikas nospiedējs. Redz tas patents būs arī jāaizstāv kādam, un ja tu esi vienkārša privātpersona, tad pasmagi būs iebilst šai sakarā. Novāļāsies tā lieta pusprocesā labu laiciņu un tikmēr otrā galā nokāsīs pietiekami krējuma lai vispār vairs nebūtu jēgas čakarēties. Tur esot bijuši gadījumi kad cilvēki aiznes savas idejas patentēt un ja pietiekami labi neorientējas visā tajā procesā, ko varētu darīt tikai attiecīgi kvalificēts jurists, tad jau tajā vietā šiem pasaka ka sazināsies vēlāk, un pa otrām durvīm ideja tiek laista apritē pašam autoram nemaz nezinot. Un tad ej tu uzzini vai kaut kur Jaungvinejā tavu shēmu nebāž kādā lētā magnetolā iekšā.

Ehh, garš teksts un putra. Ko ar to gribu pateikt - ja ir doma kaut ko patentēt tad tam ir jābūt nopietnam iemeslam un ir jāiesaista visi nepieciešamie speciālisti par kuriem nāksies pašam vien maksāt. Ja ir gaiša galva tad vajag strādāt zem kāda uzņēmuma kam ar šo lietu ir pieredze, vai arī ja ir pietiekami gaiša galva lai to visu pavilktu pašam nodibināt tādu firmu. Bet kā privātpersonai patentēt kaut ko un tad cerēt ka kāds cits tavā vietā sekos šai lietai līdz ir garām. Arī štatos tie mājas izgudrotāji necik nav nopelnījuši ar to lietu cik izskatās, kur nu vēl LV.

Tādas manas domas par šo lietu, vienkārši bij mirklis parunāt, varbūt arī kļūdos.

----------


## Epis

Ir tāds dizaina patents šito izmanto visādām reklāmām, noformējumiem lai neviens nešpikotu un PCB arī ir savs dizains kā komponentes visas tiek izvietots. un tas tev varētu drēt šis dizaina patents!

Pašam bij pieredze kad gribēju nopatentēt vienu konstrukciju (tad man bij 20gadi) aīzgāju uz to galvneo patentu biroju savācu informāciju, kas ko kā, un studentiem bij atlaida 60%, pēc nedēļu domāju rakstīju tos izgudrojuma aprakstu ar saviem vārdiem (kā mācēju tā rakstīju, teikt varu kad latviešu valodas ziņāšanas tajā sfeŗā nebīj, visu ko zināju biju mācījies angļu valodā un nevarēju jēdzīgu paskaidrojumu uzrakstīt).  Es aizgāju tur bij viens mehāniķis vec vecis es šim rādu stāstu, bet tas neko nesaprot!   ::  es viņam parādiju savu produktu un tāpat viņš tur lamājās ka neko nesaprot un saka kad viag pārtaisīt visu aprakstu (īstanībā tas vecis nevarēja laikam noticēt kad tas ko esu izdomājis ir kautkāds izgudorjums), nu pagāja nedēļa vai divas pārtaisīju aprakstu domāju ilgi kā noformulēt izgudrojuma aprakstu un aiznesu otreiz un atkal vecim kautkas nepatika sāka dirsties vecais   ::  ! (teikšu kā ir es gāju patentēt mehānismu, bet pēc izglītības es nešu inženieris un pat ne elektroniķis līdz ar to nepārzinu Latviešu inženier vārdu terminaloģiju kas laikam arī tam vecim nepatika kad ar vienkāršiem vārdiem rakstiju (protams es pārzinu angļu valodas inženieru specifisko terminaloģiju, bet no tā nekāds labums man nebīj)). un pēc pēdējās reizes nospļāvos un vairāk negāju tā arī patentu nedabūju un labi vien ir   ::  , jo pēc kāda laika es izdomāju vēl labāku konstrukciju pēc tam vēl veinu konstrukcijas varientu un tad sanākut kad man vēl kādus 14 patentus ar uzlabojumiem vaidzētu iesniegt  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nez kā te ar patentiem
http://www.lnt.lv/spots/article.php?id=226335

----------


## Epis

Es to raidījumu paskatījos, bet žēl kad pirmajā raidījumā nebīj neviens kandidāts kura ideju tad izvērtētu un apspriestu.
jāgaida nākošais raidījums kad iespējams rādīs kādu izgudrotāju  ::  un tad redzēs ko viņi tur atbalsta un kā notiek process.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pāris idejas esmu iesniedzis, formālu atbildi, ka saņemtas neesmu saņēmis  ::

----------


## Epis

Pamēģini nosūtīt vēlreiz! 
a kādas nozares sfēras izgudrojums tev tur ir? 

Es pats neko nēsu pieteicis tā pārdomājot sapratu kad vēl pārāk jauns un bišķi jāpamācās jāpaeksperimentē un tad nāktonē kautko arī domāšu pats darīt. un tas izgudrojums jau bij sen pirms ~3 gadiem sistībā ar sporta preci nekāds jau baigais nebīj, vienkaŗši bij labāks nekā citi uz to brīdi, lai gan tagat tā arī neviens neko tādu netaisa (nav tikuši līdz manam līenim  ::  he he) bet pietuvojušies jau ir kā nekā viss attīstās, bet mani tas neuztrauc ja vaidzēs izdomās ko citu parasti izdomāt var ātri, bet visgrūtākais ir to uztaiīt nerunājot par naudas pelnīšanu tā pavisam cita lieta.

šo piektdien LNT ziņās bij tas raidījums un tur vienīgā ideja ko parādīja bīj tā zobubirste vairāk nevienu citu nerādija. un tas jau bīj gatavs produkts un tam izgudrotājam vienkārši naudas pietrūka (viņam pusmiljonu vaig) tākā es to neuzskatu par svaigi izgudrotu (viņš to biršti jau pirms vairākiem gadiem laikam izgudroja (ja pareizi atceros) biju domājis kad tur būs tādi kas nupat kautko ir izgudrojuši un vēl protatipu nav uztaisījuši kā es pirms 3 gadiem kad neko vēl nejēdzu no tās lietas, bet tur paņēma tādu kam jau viss gatavs: "tikai iedod naudu un liet aizies!" vai arī būtu intresanti redzēt kādu augsti tehnoloģisko izgudrojumu saistībā ar elektoniku Robotiem, bet žēļ kad neko tādu pagaidām nerāda.

----------


## Raimonds1

Man gan liekas, ka sakarā ar to, ka tagad baigi bieži reklamē, viņiem ir aptrūciesm to ideju, tā doma ar balonu, kurš paspēs piepūsties no saspiesta hēlija balona , kamēr cilvis krīt no 5 stāva noteikti nebija laba  :: 
Bez tam mani bičšku satrauc tas, ka eksperti parasti ir banku darbinieki !!!

Man bija ideja, no kā teorētiski mikropasaulē varētu uztaisīt Maksvela dēmonu  ::  Tad vēl bija dažas, viena jau tagad realizējama ar esošo tehno, pāris rūpīgi izpētāmas.  Un lai gan bazūnē, ka enerģijas trūkst, 2- kārt palielināt siltuma ieguvi no 2 enerģijas avotiem  no kuriem 1 ir atjaunojamais, kaut kā atbalstītāju entuziasmu nejūt  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

Latvijas patentu likums:   
http://inventions.lza.lv/Latv/likumi/patenti.asp

----------


## Epis

Itkā jau ziņās teica kad pieteikumu bījis daudz kautkur pie 160 vai vairāk bet cik no tiem ir reāli to laikam zin tikai viņi paši. 

Kas tā ir par enerģijas iegūšanas ierīci?? 

Es tagat sekoju līdz un gaidu kas būs ar to Free enrgy generātoru no Steorn itkā viņiem tas validācijas proces ilgs līdz 2007gada 1ceturksnim tas nozīmē kad marta beigās jau vaidzētu viņam beigties un savu tehnoloģiju jeb ideju(atklājumu) parādīt un publiskot pašus pamat principus! ja kautkas tur intresants būs tad es apsveru iespēju arī bišķi paeksperimentēt ar motoriem un magnētiem  ::  
itkā jau caur forumiem ir noplūdusi informācija par viņu atklāto magnētisko īpašību kas atļauj no viņa iegūt to enerģiju par brīvu bet vai tā ir patiesība to es nēsu pārbaudījis.

----------


## Raimonds1

Princips ir vienkārsš, ja ir 2 enerģijas avoti un mazākais tiek izmantots tikai enerģijas transportēšanai, tad kopējā enerģija ir daudz lielāka par atsevišķo sastāvdaļu lielumu. 
Nekādu torsionu un nekā tāda   ::  

Maksvela dēmonam gan būtu vajadzīgi diezgan būtiski pētījumi nanodaļiņu laukā.

----------


## zzz

Khmmm, Raimonds1, ja tu gribi patenteet siltuma suukni, tad nesanaaks - tos jau labi sen var nopirkt gatavus un straadaajoshus specializeetajos kantoros. Pat shite Latvijaa arii.

Bet vispaar buus jaasaak ar paaris gadinju ilgu termodinamikas ciitiigu studeeshanu. (Termodinamika ir jautra zinaatne. Viens no taas pamatliceejiem sajuka praataa un izdariija pashnaaviibu.) 

Maksvela deemons nefunkcionee principaa termodinamisku apsveerumu deelj, taa kaa vari nepuuleeties to izgatavot.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tiešām ir runa par siltumsūkni, bet ne tikai vienu pašu  :: 

Pafantazēsim par Maksvela dēmonu. Šo ideju būtībā esmu jau izbazūnējis, tā kā varu arī atklāt - padomā par Brauna kustību un to, kādas ir kustīgo daļu lielumu attiecības  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Khmm, atvainojos par savu nekompetenci,bet kas ir Maksvela dēmons?

----------


## Epis

es a sākumā neiebraucu bet caur googl atradu latviešu wikipēd paskaidrojumu maksvela vārdam 
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integr%C4% ... 4%81dojumi

Integrālie Maksvela vienādojumi ir elektromagnētiskā lauka teorijas postulāti.
tā tur rakstīts tātad katkāds monstrs saistībā ar elektromagnētisko lauku iespējams lauka ģenerētājs (vrbūt tas kas pāraida elektrību bez vadiem ko nesen amērikā viens itkā pierādījis to arī tas Tesla mēģināja agrāk, bet vairāk neko nezinu)

----------


## Raimonds1

Sāksim ka ar Brauna kustību un iesaistīto ķermeņu lielumu attiecībām.
Un ar entropijas jēdzienu.

----------


## zzz

> Pafantazēsim par Maksvela dēmonu. Šo ideju būtībā esmu jau izbazūnējis, tā kā varu arī atklāt - padomā par Brauna kustību un to, kādas ir kustīgo daļu lielumu attiecības


 Taa kaa termodinamiku un fiziku studeejis esmu (cik jau nu augstskolinjaa bija, kaa arii mazliet personiskajai izklaidei, tagad gan biskji jau piemirsies, jo darbaa netiek tieshi pielietotas) tad kaut kaa tomeer galiigi nejuutu iekaarienu "domaat" par principiaali nerealizeejamaam padariishanaam.

Vprochem ja jau izgudrojums ir attieciibaa uz Maksvela deemonu, tad jau tu, Raimonds1, cerams esi labi iepazinis arii kaa fizikji izreekjinajaas ar to.  Plz klaaj valjaa kaa esi plaanojis apiet fundamentaalos principus kaadeelj shaads deemons nevar funkcioneet (vismaz ne kaa muuzhiigais dzineejs).

----------


## Raimonds1

Ka jau teicu, kadas ir Brauna kustibā iesaistīto daļinu lielumu attiecības? Tas tad būtu tas iesākums tai pamatdomai!

----------


## zzz

> Ka jau teicu, kadas ir Brauna kustibā iesaistīto daļinu lielumu attiecības? Tas tad būtu tas iesākums tai pamatdomai!


 Kaa jau teicu, vai tu Raimonds1 esi iepazinies ar to kaa fizikji ir pamatojushi Maksvela deemona funkcioneeshanas neiespeejamiibu? Ja nee, chau, seedies pie graamataam, izgudrotaaj. Ja jaa - plz nodemonstree to, kaa arii kaa esi plaanojis apiet shos fizikas likumus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai iebrauktu šajā domu gaitā, jāvienojas par to, kā interpretējami fakti, konkrēti šeit- Brauna kustība. Tātad, atrodam jaunu pieeju Brauna kustības FAKTA interpretācijai. Un pēc tam virzamies tālāk.
Kā atšķiras Brauna kustībā iesaistīto ķermeņu masas?

----------


## zzz

> Lai iebrauktu šajā domu gaitā, jāvienojas par to, kā interpretējami fakti, konkrēti šeit- Brauna kustība.


 Brauna kustibas teoreetisko pamatojumu tiiri cieshami izstraadaaja Einshteins un Smoluhovskis taa apmeeram jau pirms simts gadiem. Ja esi tur atklaajis ko jaunu, klaaj tik valjaa.  ::  

Izgliitiibai orgjinalrakstinsh:

http://www.physik.uni-augsburg.de/annal ... 49-560.pdf

----------


## Raimonds1

Un vēlreiz - kā tad tur ir ar tām lielumu un masu attiecībām? Arī ātrumu?
Ja manīšu, ka domu tverat, tad varēsim padiskutēt. Idejas attīstībai ir būtiski šos fizikālos mikropasaules lielumus skaidri iztēloties Brauna kustībā!

Starp citu, kā nez no kurināmā var izspiest pat 200% enerģijas? Siltuma enerģijas?

----------


## zzz

> Ja manīšu, ka domu tverat,


 Tu, Raimonds1, nevienu tveramu domu taa arii izpaudis neesi. Kaa jau teicu - ja esi uztaisiijis labaaku vai vismaz savaadaaku Brauna kustiibas teoriju kaa Einshteins un Smoluhovskis - klaaj valjaa. Ja neesi - izejas punkts ir Einshteina un Smoluhovska teorija. Tuksho muldeeshanu izlaid jebkuraa gadiijumaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es uzdevu elementārus jautājumus, kāda ir iesaistīto ķermeņu lielumu attiecība un  ātrumi, kas piemīti iesaistītajiem ķermeņiem? Ja Jūs orientējaties šajos jautājumos, tad Jums nav nekādu problēmu saprast, par ko ir runa. Brauna kustību nelielā palielinājumā var novērot Jebkurš skolnieks un saprast, par ko ir runa, seviškī par pamanāmo kustību pat nelielā palielinājumā. Tas norāda uz to, kā enerģija ir sadalīta.  Vai tiešām tas nav skaidrs?
Tieši izejot no interpretācijas par Brauna kustības fenomenu tālāk var attīstīt Maxvela dēmona ideju, izmantotjot zināšanas par jauniem materiāliem. Piepūlieties un meģiniet atbildēt par tiem ātrumiem!

Otrs jautājums - kā no kurināmā, kuram sadegot var iegūt, teiksim 100kW/sundas, dabūt vairāk? Elementārs jautājums!

----------


## zzz

Raimonds1, tev tak jau teicu - tuksho muldeeshanu izlaid.  :: 





> Es uzdevu elementārus jautājumus, kāda ir iesaistīto ķermeņu lielumu attiecība un  ātrumi, kas piemīti iesaistītajiem ķermeņiem?


 To tu bez probleemaam vari izreekjinaat izmantojot Einshteina-Smoluhovska vienaadojumus. (ja protams vispaar sajeedz kas tie taadi  ::  )


 Tas norāda uz to, kā enerģija ir sadalīta.  
------------------
A vot sho diivaino fraaziiti naaksies paskaidrot siikaak.  Kas tiek domaats ar sadaliito energjiju un kur tur milzu dabaszinaatniskais atklaajums un praktiskaa lietderiiba? 


Piepūlieties un meģiniet atbildēt par tiem ātrumiem!
--------------------
Piepuulies, sameklee Einshteina-Smoluhovska vienaadojumus un izreekjini pats.  :: 

Bet vispaar tu Raimonds1 paliec apniciigs. Tipiskais izgudrotaajs-muldeetaajs, kursh a) savam globaalajam "izgudrojumam" nav pieskaaries ne ar vienu fizikas formulu b) murmina viskaut kaadas muljkjiibas apkaart, tikai ne sava "izgudrojuma" buutiibu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā Jums ar iztēli?. 
Un bez iztēles, diemžēl , Jūs laikam nevarēsiet saprast, kas un kā notiek.
Lai es saprastu, ka šī diskusija pie kaut kā novedīs, lūdzu pastāstiet, kā tomēr atšķiras Brauna kustībā iesaistīto ķermeņu masas un ātrumi. Tātad ļoti vienkāršs jautājums.

Tad vēl par to, kā panākt, ka no degvielas var dabūt vairāk siltuma, nekā tā potenciāli satur? Arī vienkārši.

Ja Jums nav ideju, tad nekritizētjiet mani. Mēģiniet atbildēt.

----------


## zzz

Kaa tev, izgudrotaaj-muldeetaaj, ar fizicinjas sajeegshanu un speeju sareekjinaat fizikaalo pamatojumu savaam fantaazijaam?  ::  Aciimredzot nekaadiigi. Abet bez taa, ar savu izteeli vari doties pie dzejniekiem, vinjiem tuksha muldeeshana iespeejams patiksies.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu mēģināsim to Jūsu sapratnes limeni tomēr pārbaudit. Tātad, ja siltumsūknis spēj no 1 kilovata dabūt 4 kilovatus un koģenerācijas sistēmā no kurināmā enerģijas ir iegūstami apmeram 35% elektronenerģijas veidā, tad vai ir iespējams koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa sistēmā iegūt ap 180% no kurināmā enerģijas. Jā vai nē????? Kādi ir enerģijas zudumi siltumpārvades un elektroenerģijas pārvades sistēmās?

ja Brauna kustība iesaistito daļiņu izmēri atšķiras, tad apmēram par cik?

----------


## zzz

Tu raimondinj taalu taalu njedoros lai "sapratnes liimeni paarbaudiitu". Un esi no pasha saakumu izveeleejies pilniigi idiotisku sarunas veshanas metodi.  Taa kaa vari marineeties taalaak savaa sulaa un turpinaat uzskatiit sevi par milzu izgudrotaaju - tu esi vienkaarshi muldeetaajs.

Greeksuudze.

-Maaciitaaj es esmu biezhi dariijusi iedomiibas greeku. Es nostaajos pie spogulja un saku sev - cik es esmu skaista!

-Par to nevajag uztraukties, mana meita, tas nav nekaads greeks. Taa tev vienkaarshi ir dzilja maldiishanaas.

Taapataas ar Raimonds1 izgudroshanaam.  ::

----------


## darvins

Klau Raimond, shkjiet ka tu pats nesaproti siltum sūknja buutiibu. No 1kw ieguut 4kw, tas ir mārketinga triks. Un šī attiecība neparāda patieso energjiju pārnesi. Šajā formulā netiek parādīts, cik daudz siltuma tiek akumulēts no zemes, pazemes ūdeņiem, ko it kā dabūn pa brīvu.
Un uz tā rēķina cieš zeme tev apkārt, nedzīvo sliekas, izmirst zemā audze, jo aukstā gruntī grūti izdzīvot. 
Attopies!!! Esi reāls   :: 
Filosofija ir pieņemama teorētiskajā fizikā (kosmosa izpētē), bet ne praktiskajā   ::

----------


## darvins

Un vēl...
Siltum sūkņiem, kas apsildei izmanto āra gaisu, attiecība ziemas mēnešos, kad ārā ir -15, ir 1 pret 1. Un daži siltumsūkņi atslēdzās pie šādas temp, jo paliek neizdevīgi sildīt.
Tas tā, profesionālais kretīnisms   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tomēr apšaubu cienījamo oponentu zināšanas. 
4x35% +50%(kogenerācijas siltums) =190% no kurinamā siltuma
Koģeneracijas kilovats, no kura siltumsūknis, atnemot siltumu zemei, gaisma, vai ūdenim, savāc 4 līdz 5Kw siltuma, nekādi nav sliktāks par jebkuru citu kilovatu. Pie tam jānem vērā arī sistēmas siltuma zudumi, kas siltumpārvadei ir dau8dz lielāki, neka pārvadot elektroenerģiju.

Kas attiecas uz siltumsūkņu kaitigumu, tad vajag tos pareizi uzstadiit un zalīte nenosals.

Kas atteicas uz Brauna kustību, vel nav neviena argumenta par ko runaāt!

----------


## zzz

-

----------


## zzz

-

----------


## zzz

Jaa, liekas ka es zinu, kaapeec sliktaa Latvijas patentu valde Raimonds1 ljaunpraatiigi atsakaas pieskjirt patentus. 

Taapeec, ka vinsh savus iesniegumus saak ar vaardiem: Taa, patentu valdes vechi, tagad es pa fikso paarbaudiishu jusu zinaashanas, vai juus vispaar esat speejiigi apjeegt mana dizhenaa izgudrojuma buutiibu. Gonjiijiet elementaaru molekulaarfizikas pamatu izklaastu, kaa arii tabulu ar Latvijaa nopeerkamo siltumsuuknju parametriem. Ja nee, tad es ar jums nemaz i taalaak runaat netaisos. 

Vot i nekas nesanaak Raimonds1 ar patentiem.  :: 

Starp citu izgudrot un patenteet siltuma suukni tu esi nezheeliigi nokaveejies - sliktie zviedri ir nospeerushi tavu ideju (kaa liekas jau pat pirms tavas dzimshanas) un pilnaa sparaa tirgo to, piemeram:

http://www.divine.lv/

----------


## darvins

Ok, lai saprastu, minēšu vēl vienu piemēru par katliem un siltuma radītājiem.

Nesen parādījās kondensācijas katli, kuru lietderības koeficients ir robezhās no 105 - 113. (mārketinga triks). Šādi skaitlji protams UZRUNĀ parasto lietotāju.

Un zini, kā šie skaitlji rodas? Tas ir salīdzinājums ar katliem, kuriem netiek izmantota otreizējā siltuma akumulācija no dūmgāzēm. Un pieņemot, ka parasts katls ir ar koeficientu 100, tad kondensācijas katlam koefiecients ir 113. Un liela dalja uz šo triku uzkjeras. Ļoti liela. Bet ja mēs spētu vēl vairāk izmantot dūmgāzes, un samazināt siltuma zudumus apkārtējā vidē no paša siltuma radītāja, un arī uzlabotu siltuma pārnesi starp dazhādām vielām, tad arī varētu iegūt 150 un vairāk. 

Un tāpēc katrai vielai, kas sadeg un atdod siltumu, ir zemākā un ir arī augstākā siltumspēja. Un vairāk no vielas nevar izvilitāt, kā tikai augstāko siltumspēju, diemžēl ...

Par to zālītes nosalšanu... Jā, ir variants, taisīt dziljurbumu, bet tas ir sālīti  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

O!  ::  Man ari jaiespamo! Sita padarisana ar siltuma sukniem ir loti interesanta - principa - paver iespeju siltuma energjiju parverst elektroenergjija! Teiksim - panem 1L udens un parvert 1kg -200c auksta ledus kluci! O, kas par guvumu! Vai - 1L okeana udeni atdzese par paris gradiem! Gribetos izmantot termopari (ta to sauca?), bet cik esmu rekinajis, tad viniem loti zems lietderibas koeficients un tapec nekas nesanak. Proti - lai sistema darbotos vajag -nus punktu, pret kuru dzeset, bet lai atdzesetu, vajag vairak energjijas, ka iegust! Kad es rekinaju, man sanaca, ka vajag tadu termopari, kas 51% parvers elektriskaja energjija. Nu - ja ir 1L 20C udens un 1L 0C udens, tad rezultata butu 2L 5C udens un diezgan daudz elektribas!
Bet tads efektivais termoparis laikam nav iespejams, ja? Ludzu pakomentejiet.. man sitas neliek mieru!  :: 
Paldies,
Beefy

----------


## EngineerJD

Jebkura veida "liekās" enerģijas rašanās, un saistībā ar to "mūžīgā dzinēja" iespējamība mūsu četru dimensiju pasaulē (ja iesaistām laiku) ir saistīta ar mānīšanos, garīgu slimību vai neizpratni. Bieži cilvēks savu ierobežoto zināšanu, pieredzes un tuvredzības dēļ neņem vērā visus apstākļus (tos neredz). Iepriekš teiktais attiecas arī uz visiem magnetiem, atsperēm u.c.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Jebkura veida "liekās" enerģijas rašanās, un saistībā ar to "mūžīgā dzinēja" iespējamība mūsu četru dimensiju pasaulē (ja iesaistām laiku) ir saistīta ar mānīšanos, garīgu slimību vai neizpratni. Bieži cilvēks savu ierobežoto zināšanu, pieredzes un tuvredzības dēļ neņem vērā visus apstākļus (tos neredz). Iepriekš teiktais attiecas arī uz visiem magnetiem, atsperēm u.c.


 Ta gan ir! Bet energjijas nezudamibas likums neaizliedz parverst siltuma energjiju elektriskaja! ... tiesa, termodinamikas likumi gan laikam to neljauj?
Beefy

----------


## EngineerJD

Viena enerģijas veida pārvēršana citā nav aizliegta. Tikai jāņem vērā (ja domājam par gala iznākumu), ka jebkura enerģijas veida pārvēršana citā ir saistīta ar nelietderīgiem zudumiem. Tie pastāv arī tad, ja nav redzami.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik lūdzu, būtu enerģijas avoti, ja koģenerācijas elektroenerģiju izmanto siltumsūkņa darbināšanai? Vienkāršs jautājums?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Cik lūdzu, būtu enerģijas avoti, ja koģenerācijas elektroenerģiju izmanto siltumsūkņa darbināšanai? Vienkāršs jautājums?


 kogeneracija tacu bija tas gazes, kas izdalas degsanas procesa no koka, pareizi? Lai nu ka, butu 2vi energjijas avoti
a) siltums, kas rodas sadegot kaut kam
b) siltums, kuru izmanto tavs siltumsuknis 
un attiecigi c), ja tu siltumsukna darbinasanai izmanto tikla spriegumu!

Ta piemeram, ja tev bus kogeneracijas krasns un dumi no krasns sildis siltumsukna 1mo konturu, tad tava kopeja sistema maksimali efektivi izmantos siltumu, kas radas sadegot malkai (vai kam tur).
Beefy

----------


## darvins

Vēl vienkāršāka atbilde...
Ja siltumsūkņa darbināšanai izmantosi tikai elektrību, tad siltumsūknis strādās kā parasts elektriskais ūdens sildītājs, un ne vairāk. Un iznākumā būs tev, ka no 1kw elektrības tu iegūsi 1 kw siltuma.

Bet no sākuma noskaidrosim, kam tiek patērēta elektriskā energjija siltum sūknī... tātad, tā tiek patērēta sūkņos, kas velk un spiezh šķidrumus, tā tiek patērēta kompresora darbināšanai un pārējiem elektriskajiem procesiem. Un tagad nonācām pie pasha galvenā. Lai siltumsūknis spētu dot siltumu, viņam viņs ir jāpaņem vai nu no gaisa vai no zemes...
Un labi, ka nezinu neko par Brauna kustību...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

okei, ja 35kW elektroenerģijas tiek izmantoti siltumsūkņu darbināšanai ar koeficientu COP= 4, tad iegūt var 4x35= 140kW siltuma jaudu.

----------


## darvins

okeij, bet pārējos 105kw tu paņem no zemes, no dziļurbuma vai no gaisa ...

----------


## Raimonds1

koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa sistēma , strādājot tikai uz siltumu, visu elektrisko enerģiju izmanto siltuma ieguvei no 2 enerģijas avotiem -kurināmā un vides(zeme, gaiss, ūdens) un siltuma ieguvei vēl izmanto pašas koģenerācijas siltumu

ja siltuma sūkņus nedarbina, tad kā siltumu izmanto tikai koģenerācijas siltumu, bet elektroenerģiju var dot tīklā

tādējādi kopējo siltuma JAUDU VAR SAMAZINĀT 4 REIZES

cerams, ka viss skaidrs

----------


## zzz

Un Raimods1 joprojaam liek neuzkriitoshi noprast ka vinsh ir iistenais siltuma suuknja izgudrotaajs.  :: 

Pardon, Raimonds1, vai juus gadiijumaa neizgudrojaat arii elektrisko lampinju, radio, tvaika mashiinu un internetu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> okei, ja 35kW elektroenerģijas tiek izmantoti siltumsūkņu darbināšanai ar koeficientu COP= 4, tad iegūt var 4x35= 140kW siltuma jaudu.


 Tiesi ta! Pie nosacijuma, ka temp starpiba ir pareiza! proti - siltumsuknis dzese vidi, kuras temperatura ir ap 5 gradi un no vina nak ara ~25 gradi.



Beefy[/img]

----------


## Raimonds1

Jautājums zzz
vai koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa sistēma no 2 enerģijas avotiem spēj iegūt daudz vairāk siltuma, nekā tikai vienkārši nokurinot degvielu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa sistēma , strādājot tikai uz siltumu, visu elektrisko enerģiju izmanto siltuma ieguvei no 2 enerģijas avotiem -kurināmā un vides(zeme, gaiss, ūdens) un siltuma ieguvei vēl izmanto pašas koģenerācijas siltumu
> 
> ja siltuma sūkņus nedarbina, tad kā siltumu izmanto tikai koģenerācijas siltumu, bet elektroenerģiju var dot tīklā
> 
> tādējādi kopējo siltuma JAUDU VAR SAMAZINĀT 4 REIZES
> 
> cerams, ka viss skaidrs


 Karoche - tu neko jaunu nesi izdomajis!  :: 
Ja tu sadedzinasi 1 pagali, tad ar vai bez siltumsukna, bet apmeram tik daudz siltuma tu ari dabusi, ka sadedzinot vienu pagali.
Ja tu ieslegsi silditaju un izteresi 1kw elektribas, tad bus par 1kw siltak. Ja tu izmantosi siltuma sukni, tad tu izteresi 1kw elektribas, bet maja paliks siltaka par 4kw.
Ja tu uztaisisi sistemu, ka pagalu dedzinasanu parvers lektroenergjija,kas darbina siltumsukni, tad tu teoretiski iegusi no 1kw pagales ~ 1.9kw siltuma. Es rekinu, ka tev ir TEC ar 30% lietderibu un ka visu wasted heat no TEC tu novadi uz apkuri!
Tikai liec aiz aus
1) 1kw pagales dedzinasana varetu dot 1.9kw siltuma, bet TIKAI siltumu nevis elektribu UN saja procesa 0.9kw tiek panemti no zemes dzesejot to.
2) Sadas sistemas uzbuvesanas izmaksas butu FANTASTISKAS. LAbakaja gaidjuma tu varetu uzbuvet sistemu bez elektribas - proti, pagales dedzinasana griez turbinu, kas griez siltuma sukni, bet sa vai ta - izmaksas AHUNAKAS!  :: 
3) (gandriz piemirus) tie rezultativie 1.9kw vairs nav izmantojami talakam sadam procesam, jo ta bus siltuma energjija ar temp ~ 30 gradi, ne vairak!
Beefy

----------


## zzz

Jautaajums Raimondam1 - nu tad tu joprojaam ciitiigi centies apgalvot ka esi izgudrojis siltuma suukni, jeb uz ko vispaar tekoshaa tava muldeeshana teemeeta?

----------


## darvins

Saruna paliek neinteresanta, diemžēl ...
Varbūt pēc 50 gadiem sadzirdēs kāds tavus centienus un iedos Nobela prēmiju. Tad jau redzēs    ::

----------


## zzz

> Saruna paliek neinteresanta, diemžēl ...
> Varbūt pēc 50 gadiem sadzirdēs kāds tavus centienus un iedos Nobela prēmiju. Tad jau redzēs


 
Par siltuma suukni - neiedos. Sho Raimonda1 izgudrojumu ir nezheeliigi nozagushi jau krietni pirms vinja piedzimshanas.

Par funkcioneejoshu Maksvela deemonu izgatavoshanu gan vareetu dabuut. Vieniigaa skaade, ka lai dabuutu Nobeli, savs atklaajums ir jaalaizh tautaas, jadara zinaams sabiedriibai. Vot shitai plaaksnee Raimonds1 klusee kaa partizaans, kaa liekas taadeelj, ka nav sastapis nevienu personu, kura speetu izprast vinja ideju dizhenumu. Jaaa, taads nu reiz ir gjeeniju suurais liktenis - pilniiga vientuliiba peleekaa puulja viduu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pārējā projekta daļa atttiecas uz atšķīrīgo zudumu, kas ir elektroenerģijas pārvadē un siltuma pārvadē izmantošanu un optimizēšanu, aukstā ūdens izmantošanu, kā arī vairāku šādu koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņu sistēmu apvienošanu kopējā sistēmā, kas, pieskaņojas siltuma un elektroenerģijas patēriņam .

Protams, ka siltumsūkņu ekspluatācijas standarts ir zemas temperatūras siltumnesēja izmantošana- siltās grīdas, nevis MAZI, KARSTI radiatori.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Eu Raimond! Beidz muus kacinat! Ko tu te megini uzbuvet? Siltumsukni, kuru var darbinat ar malku? 
Ja ja, tad kursh tev vinu pirks, ja vins maksas dargak, ka sildit maju ar elektribu visu atlikuso muzu?
Beefy

----------


## zzz

> Eu Raimond! Beidz muus kacinat! Ko tu te megini uzbuvet? Siltumsukni, kuru var darbinat ar malku?


 Raimonds1 neko buuveet netaisaas. Vinjam pietiek ar moraalo gandariijumu ka vinsh ir izgudrojis ar malku kurinaamu siltuma suukni, kaa arii funkcioneejoshus Maksvela deemonus un taadaa veidaa nodemonstreejis ka ir neizmeerojami gudrs. Tachu taa kaa apkaarteejie vinja neizmeerojamo gudriibu pienaaciigi nenoveertee, vinsh ir apvainojies un neko uz aaru neteiks un ar paaraakumu noskatiisies kaa vinja talanta noliedzeeji salst nost, kad nafta un gaaze buus beigusies. Ja vinju pietiekami ciitiigi paluugsies, okei, tad vinsh varbuut izglaabs pasauli no naaves aukstumaa. Ar obligaatu noteikumu ka katrs vinja izgudrojumu lietotaajs ikdienas skaitiis mantru: "Brauna daljinu kustiibas aatrums ir blablabla...., sveetiits lai ir dizhenais Raimonds1."   ::

----------


## darvins

::   ::   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Zini - nav nemaz TIK nereali! Domaju, ja loti pacensas, tad varetu izveidot 30% efektivu lokomativi, kas darbinatu pa tieso siltuma sukni un viss notiktu.
Nu ok - nezinu par malu, bet benzina motoriem lietderibas koeficients jau sasniedz 40% (vai ari es smagi blefoju), tatad
60% benzina siltuma + 40% mehaniska *4 (ko panemam no zemes) un mums ir majas apkure ar benzinu un ar "lietderibas koeficientu" 200%!
Vai nav perfekti! Zel ka benzins tik dargs un nav pagalu vai oglu ieksdedzes dzineji populari musdienas...  :: 

Beefy


Raimonds1 neko buuveet netaisaas. Vinjam pietiek ar moraalo gandariijumu ka vinsh ir izgudrojis ar malku kurinaamu siltuma suukni, kaa arii ...

----------


## zzz

He, uztaisaams pie lielaakas vai mazaakas chakareeshanaas tas protams buutu. However:

LR Patentu likums 2. panta 6.punkts

(6) Izgudrojumam ir izgudrojuma līmenis, ja attiecīgās nozares speciālists konstatē, ka tas acīm redzami neizriet no iepriekšējā tehnikas līmeņa. Novērtējot izgudrojuma līmeni, nav ņemami vērā šā panta trešās daļas noteikumi.

Tak chto - ar malku kurinaams siltuma suuknis muusdienaas totaali nje tjaanjet uz izgudrojuma liimeni, kaa arii IMO ir bijis patenteets un patents izbeidzies jau hren znajet cik sen atpakalj.  

Ja nu Raimondam1 paarmainjas peec interesee ieprieksheejais tehnikas liimenis tad plz skatiit:

http://www.gasrefrigerators.com/howitworks.htm
http://www.cam.net.uk/home/StKilda/electrolux.html

Einshteina un Scilarda patents pamataa.

Jaaa, vispaar tur kaut kas baigi aizdomiigs ir ar Raimonda1 izgudrojumiem - gan vienu, gan otru vinjam ir nospeeris Einshteins.  ::  

Nu labi, Maksvela deemonus Einshteins izgatavojis nebija, bet Brauna daljinu kustiibas teoriju gan vinsh pa tiiro nozaga Raimondam1.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā jau teicu, šim projektam pamatā ir vēl daži apsvērumi, efektivitāte palielinās vairākus koģeneracijas- siltumsūkņu modulus dažādi komutējot pēc siltuma- elektroenergijas pieprasījuma. sistēma, kas siltuma jaudu var mainīt 4 reizes spēj diezgan plašā diapazonā nosegt pieprasījumu gan pēc siltuma, gan elektrības.  

Domāju, ka tagad jebkuram ir skaidrs, ka no 2 enerģijas avotiem noteikti var iegūt vairak nekā 100% no viena energijas avota enerģijas. Uz šīs koncepcijas parasti arī iestrēgst- nu kā var būt virs 100%  ::

----------


## zzz

Joprojaam - Raimonda1 miglainajos murmuleejumos par vinja veikto siltuma suuknja "izgudroshanu" nav absoluuti nekaa taada, kas nebuutu jau ieprieksh zinaams, aciimredzams un triviaals pashreizeejaa tehnikas attiistiibas liimenii.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pašam ir kadas idejas?

----------


## zzz

Ar siltuma suuknju globaalo izgudroshanu nenodarbojos, tas ir izdariits jau sen un bez manis (kaa staasta, taads Raimonds1 tur esot speeleejis centraalo lomu  ::  ), un sobstvenno ar to tehnisko uzlaboshanu lai kjimereejas speciaalisti, vinjiem sanaaks labaak.

Maksvela deemonus taisiit arii neplaanoju - riebiigie fizikji ir pieraadiijushi, ka tie muusu 3 dimensijas + laiks telpaa nestraadaa principaa.


------------------

Gribi nodarboties ar izgudroshanu - izlasi un izproti (liidz aknaam) sekojosho dokumentu:

http://www.tinaja.com/glib/newpats.pdf

----------


## Epis

Stūlbs jautājusm No kurienes Magnēts tad ņem visu laiku enerģiju sava magnētiskā lauka uzturēšanai ???? 
Es atbildi tā arī nēsu atradis jo lai mākslīgi radītu magnētisko lauku tiek patērēta elektrība, bet magnēts to dara pats no sevis pietam visu laiku tātad no šitiā var secināt kad magnēts ņem no kāda neizsmeļama enerģijas avta X visu laiku nonormāli daudz enerģijas tā ir patiesība vai nav ???

----------


## zzz

> Stūlbs jautājusm No kurienes Magnēts tad ņem visu laiku enerģiju sava magnētiskā lauka uzturēšanai ????


 Tas patieshaam IR stulbs jautaajums. Nu, muusdienu LR izgliitiibas sisteemas upurim, kursh ir pamaniijies izsprukt no vidusskolas nepiesaarnjojot savu galvu ar fiziku, tas daljeeji ir piedodams. Kas nav iisti smuki, ir ka tu njihera neesi meegjinaajis pats nopietni atrast atbildi uz to (bet kachaat modeleeshanas zoftus un mudiigi mesties izgudrot muuzhiigo dzineeju gan).

Karoche ja runa iet par parastu ikdienaa sastopamu pastaaviigo magneetu (kursh droshi vien ir ferromagneetikjis), tad taa magneetiskais lauks rodas kaa atsevishkjo magneetisko domeenu(apgabalu) radiito lauku summeeshanaas sakaartotas orientaacijas rezultaataa. Magneetiskie domeeni savukaart lauku rada taapeec ka atseviskjie elektronu spini ir orienteeti vienaa virzienaa kvantu mehaanisku apsveerumu deelj.

Nekaada piii papildus energjija (kaa taa kas tika saakotneeji pateereeta domeenu orienteeshanai) pastaaviigajam magneetam sava lauka eksistencei njihera nav vajadziiga. Taapeec pilniigi droshi vari atmest savus centienus izgatavot muuzhiigo dzineeju no tiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Man liekas ka visas te apspriestās runas par iespējām no malkas iegūt ap 200% lietderīgās  enerģijas ir tikai tukša mutes dzesēšana un gudra runāšana no kuras "tolku malo" .Tad jau minētās tvaika lokomotīves vēl joprojām ripotu pa pasaules dzelzceļiem un mēs visi brauktu ar tvaika autobusiem u.t.t.  ::   Reāli taču iet visādi zudumi un pamēģini iegūt vēl 50% lietderību-jau tas ir sarežģīti.Labāk apspriest ko reālāku.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Par lokomativem aizmuldejos.. vinas ir traki neefektivas sa vai ta!  :: 
Bet ar ieksdedzes dzineju gan viss ir bumbas - ja tev nahalavu ir benzins un negribas teret elektribu, tad papishoties vari sameistarot sistemu, kas tev dod 2x vairak siltuma no ta benzina, ka agrak. Protams - tu neko jaunu nesi atklajis - tikai sitluma sukna darbinasanai izmanto cita veida energjiju - proti - elektribas vieta benzinu! Vienigi japiebilst, ka elektriba ir KRIETNI letaka par benzinu, tapec tas nebus interesanti jebkura gadijuma!  :: 
Beefy




> Man liekas ka visas te apspriestās runas par iespējām no malkas iegūt ap 200% lietderīgās  enerģijas ir tikai tukša mutes dzesēšana un gudra runāšana no kuras "tolku malo" .Tad jau minētās tvaika lokomotīves vēl joprojām ripotu pa pasaules dzelzceļiem un mēs visi brauktu ar tvaika autobusiem u.t.t.   Reāli taču iet visādi zudumi un pamēģini iegūt vēl 50% lietderību-jau tas ir sarežģīti.Labāk apspriest ko reālāku.

----------


## Epis

> Nekaada piii papildus energjija (kaa taa kas tika saakotneeji pateereeta domeenu orienteeshanai) pastaaviigajam magneetam sava lauka eksistencei njihera nav vajadziiga. Taapeec pilniigi droshi vari atmest savus centienus izgatavot muuzhiigo dzineeju no tiem.


 par parastā magneta rašanos tur laikam taisnība nesen pa discovery redzēju kā taisa Tumbas un tur viņi to lielo mangētu(kurš pirmstam bij tikai metāla gabals) ielika kautkādā vietā un tad pē pāris sekundēm viņš tur uzmagnētizējās(, bet jautkājums vai tā enerģija kura tika patērēta magnēta uzmagnetizēšanai ir ekvivalntai tai kuru magne'ts savā mūža laikā spēj radīt??? 

pa enerģiju ko mangēts savā mūžā var sarežot viens piemeŗs ir kautvai soļu motors (ar magnētu) vai PM BLDC un tad ja 100W soļu motors strādā kādus 10 gadus tad motora centrālais magēts savā mūzā laikā ir sarežojis 0.1Kw*24*364*10= ~~87,360KW/h lielu mehānisko enerģiju.

Diezvai magnetizējot mazo motora magnētu tiek patērēts tik milzīgs enerģijas daudzums !!! jo ja no soļu motora centra izņem ārā magnētu tad motors vairs nestrādā tātad var teikt kad magnets padara kautkādu darbu kurš +- tad būs tie 87,3KW 10 gados.
Varēju minēt vēl stūlbāku, piemēru, ka ja pieliekam magnētu pie metāla griestiem viņš tur pats arī turās un ja mēs mēģinam viņa turēšanos attdarināt ar elektromangētu tad var elementāri aprēiķināt cik daudz elektromagnēts pateŗēs Kw/h 20 gadus turoties pie metāla griestiem tas pats kas motora variants tikai vēl primitīvāks un tas kopējais enerģijas daudzums būs lielāks par sākotnēji pielikto vismaz es tā Loģiski domāju līdz ar to rodās atkal jautājums:  

KUR MAGNĒTS ŅEM ENERĢIJU ???  

vienā linkā bij minēti skalārie viļņi kad no tiem tad magnēts to enerīju arī ņem sava laika uzturēšanai, vairāk arī neko ticamāku nēsu atradis caur google!
Kā ir a tiem skalārajiem Viļņiem kāds pa viņiem zin kautko vairāk ???

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad būtibā ZZZ parsvarā kritizē, nevis izgudro  :: 

Tātad, izmantojot 2 enerģijas avotus, no tās pašas krievu gāzes eiropā zināmos apstakļos var izspiest 2 reiz vairak siltuma, es ceru, ka tas vismaz te ir skaidrs. 2 enerģijas avoti , kungi, tapēc arī ir virs 100%. Vai kāds iebilst?

Kas atteicas uz Maksvela demonu, tad Brauna kustība kaut ko pierāda, proti, tās iesaistīto kermeņu masas būtiski atšķiras, tātad enerģijas sadalījums it kā entropiski izsmērētajā vidē nav vienmērigs, bet var tikt uzskatīts par zināmu enerģijas apgabalu(sakopoujumu) summu. Ko tas mums dod- atbild idejām pārbagātais zzz?  ::  Pie viena varētu nosaukt olbaltumvielu struktūras! Ja var  ::

----------


## G-man

Par tiem magnētiem runājot jāsaka, ka karājoties pie griestiem fizikāls darbs netiek veikts. (A=F*s) Ja pārvietojums s=0 darbs netiek veikts.
Par to magnētu mūžīgo enerģiju u.t.t. tas ir tikai tāda tukša vārdu spēle, tad jau tik pat labi var prasīt kur tiek ņemta enerģija balsta reakcijas spēkam, es  
sēžu savā krēslā, bet tas kā stāv stabils tā nelūzt, bet mans smaguma spēks ta pielikts???
Runājot par elektromagnētu, el. enerģija tiek patērēta siltuma zudumos, 
kas rodas no spoles aktivās pretestības P=I^2*R. (Ideālas induktivitātes R=0, tikai pamēģiniet tādu iegūt) 
Induktivitāte kā tāda pati tikai uzkrāj enerģiju magnētiskā lauka veidā, un pēc tam to enerģiju atdod atpakļ.
Elektromotorā pastāvīgais magnēts rada magnētisko lauku, un visu darbu veic enerģijas avots, 
kas uztur stravu caur elektromagnēta tinumiem, lai radītu mag. lauku, šie lauki savstarpēji iedarbojoties rada spēka momentu, 
kas griež to motoru.

----------


## Epis

Es kā parasts cilvēks saprotu tā kad lai elektromagnētu darbinātu ir vajadzīga elektrība, kas ir enerģija tātad Elektrība =Enerģija bet magnētam nevaig ne elektrību ne papildus enerģiju, lai dabūtu to magnētisko lauku 

Var vēl uzrakstīt tā kad elektromagnēts ir ierīce, kas pārveido eletroenerģiju magnētiskajā enerģijā tātad 

ELEKTTRĪBA  -> MAGNĒTISMS 

 es to redzu kā vienkāršu enerģijas pārveidošans processu un tad kā var sanākt kad parastais magnēts rada MAGNĒTSIMU BEZ ELEKTRĪBAS tātad pēc likuma ir jābūt kautkādam enerģijas avotam, lai dabūtu to MAGNETISMU 
Viena no versijām ir tie SKALĀRIE VIĻŅI -> MAGN'TISMS un kā enerģijas pārveidotājs jeb INATRUMENTS,IERĪCE ir MAGNĒTS kas ņem enerģiju no tiem skalārajiem viļņiem

Runa iet par enerģiju un kā viņa pārveidojās elementārs piemērs ir parastais transformātors ELEKTRĪBA 220v-> MAGNE'TISKAIS LAUKS-> ELEKTRĪBA 12v 
SKALĀRIE VIĻŅI->MAGNĒTISKAIS LAUKS-> ELEKTRĪBA  :: 
ko jūs sakāt par štio variantu  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

Izskatās, ka daži kolēģi savu neizpratni aizstāj ar transcendentāliem uzskatiem tehnikā un šoreiz konkrēti fizikā. Viņi paši sevi apkauno to publiski demonstrējot .
Tādus pārliecināt nav ne iespējams, ne vajadzīgs.

----------


## zzz

> ko jūs sakāt par štio variantu


 Par sho un ieprieksheejiem variantiem es saku ka tu, epi, esi ne tikai vienkaarshi stulbs, bet  seviskji cietpauraini stulbs. Tev nav sajeegas par elementaariem fizikas pamatjeedzieniem, taapeec izdari divas lietas:

a) paarstaaj shajaa forumaa murgot par magneetiskajaam energjijaam
b) panjem jebkuru jeedziigu fizikas pamatkursu ( http://da8.boom.ru/ct/general_physics.htm Saveljevs iesaakumam derees)
un izstudee to kaartiigi. Sevishkju uzmaniibu pieveershot definiicijaam un izpratnei kas ir darbs un kas ir energjija.

----------


## EngineerJD

Ja nav grāmatas (bet ir dators ar interneta pieslēgumu), par magnētismu ievadam var apskatīt šeit:



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetism


 Bet vai tas palīdzēs?...

----------


## Epis

šeit intresanta litratūra "SCALAR WAVES: THEORY AND EXPERIMENTS"  
http://www.scientificexploration.org/js ... 2_meyl.pdf

Tur ir viens vienkaŗš primitīvs eksperiments, kas itkā pierāda to skalāro viļņu teoriju(kas ir aprakstīta tajā .pdf. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalar_fie ... udoscience)
+ wikipēdijas izskaidorjums: 
"Scalar waves are called also "electromagnetic longitudinal waves", "Maxwellian waves", or "Teslawellen" (tr., "Tesla waves"). Variants of the theory claim that Scalar electromagnetics (also known as scalar energy) is the background quantum mechanical fluctuations and associated zero-point energies (in contrast to "vector energies" which sum to zero)"

Intresanta lieta ir ar tiem skalārajiem viļņiem kāds ir katko mēģinājis vai eksperimentējis ??

----------


## Raimonds1

> Izskatās, ka daži kolēģi savu neizpratni aizstāj ar transcendentāliem uzskatiem tehnikā un šoreiz konkrēti fizikā. Viņi paši sevi apkauno to publiski demonstrējot .
> Tādus pārliecināt nav ne iespējams, ne vajadzīgs.


 Kādi ir Jūsu ieskati par 200% no 2 enerģijas avotiem?

----------


## GuntisK

Vienalga cik enerģijas avotu būtu 200% nedabūsi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tātad - tev ir traktors ar 40Zs. Tu atrodies poie siltajiem avotiem. Tu ar traktoram pieslēgtu sūkni uzpumpē silto ūdeni, kas sasilda māju par 80KW jaudu. Skaidrs????

Piemēram, 1 kubikmetrs zemes satur enerģiju?????? Ko tam var atņemt???????

----------


## zzz

> Tad būtibā ZZZ parsvarā kritizē, nevis izgudro


 Stulbas idejas es tik tieshaam kritizeeju, nevis plaatos ar taam publiskos forumos, izteelojot no sevis izgudrotaaju, kaa dazhi citi.  ::  

Tātad, izmantojot 2 enerģijas avotus, no tās pašas krievu gāzes eiropā zināmos apstakļos var izspiest 2 reiz vairak siltuma, es ceru, ka tas vismaz te ir skaidrs. 2 enerģijas avoti , kungi, tapēc arī ir virs 100%. Vai kāds iebilst?
------------------------
Neiebilst, neiebilst. Vieniigais, njemot veeraa visus apstaakljus, praktiskaas jeegas taa nepaaraak daudz, un absoluuti nekaa taada, ko tur buutu izgudrojis Raimonds1. (Sovetskij sojuz - rodina slonov, Raimonds1- izobretatelj teplovogo nasosa, ura tovarishchi!)

Kas atteicas uz Maksvela demonu, tad Brauna kustība kaut ko pierāda, proti, tās iesaistīto kermeņu masas būtiski atšķiras, tātad enerģijas sadalījums it kā entropiski izsmērētajā vidē nav vienmērigs, bet var tikt uzskatīts par zināmu enerģijas apgabalu(sakopoujumu) summu. 
------------------------
Tu Raimonds1 kaarteejo reizi izsakies dikti miglaini. Liidz ar to atkariibaa no taa ko tur iisti biji domaajis, bet nejeedzi sakariigi izteikt, sho te tavu zajavu var interpreteet kaa trivialitaati (fluktuaaciju lielumu vari sareekjinaat ar statistiskaas fizikas metodeem) vai arii kaa smagu molekulaarfizikas pamatu nezinaashanu. 

Ko tas mums dod- 
-----------------------------
Tev tas absoluuti neko nedos, jo nekaadaa lietderiigaakaa energjijas veidaa to paarveerst nav iespeejams. Figuraali izsakoties, epis ir iegaazies uz termodinamikas pirmo likumu (un vispaareeju savu analfabeetismu par fizikas pamatjeedzieniem), tu savukaart esi iegaazies uz termodinamikas otro likumu (un biskji smalkaaku fizikas jeedzienu nesaprashanu)

Pie viena varētu nosaukt olbaltumvielu struktūras! Ja var  :: 
-------------------
Varu. Bet nedariishu to.  ::  

Taa vietaa vari paluureet uz bildiiti no mana ikdienas darba uz datora:



(Tu, raimonds1, esi shaushaliigi iedomiigs par savaam knapa videnes liimenja sagraabstiitajaam zinaashanaam. No malas tas izskataas visai uzjautrinoshi.)

----------


## zzz

> Intresanta lieta ir ar tiem skalārajiem viļņiem kāds ir katko mēģinājis vai eksperimentējis ??


 
Epi, taa vietaa lai te posteetu savus un sveshus murgus, aizej un sareekjini vienkaarshu lietu: Pie lustras 3 metri no zemes karaajas pielipinaats 1 kg smags pastaaviigais magneets. Cik daudz energjijas tas sarazho vai pateeree 24h laikaa lai sho savu karaashanos veiktu? Galu galaa tev tak jaabuut matemaatiskiem apreekjiniem, lai zinaatu, cik energjijas tu no saviem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem vari sagaidiit.  

Kameer neesi sho lielumu apreekjinaajis, TIKMEER TURI MUTI CIET!

----------


## Velko

> Es kā parasts cilvēks saprotu tā kad lai elektromagnētu darbinātu ir vajadzīga elektrība


 Stop. "Elektrība" ir abstrakts jēdziens. Lai darbinātu elektromagnētu, nepieciešams lai tā tinumos plūstu *elektriskā strāva*.



> , kas ir enerģija tātad Elektrība =Enerģija


 Wrong. Enerģija nav strāva.

P = I^2 * R

Ideālā gadījumā kāds ir R? R=0! Diemžēl ideālu gadījumu nav (R > 0), tāpēc tiek patērēts kāds mazumiņš enerģijas, kas pārvēršas siltumā.



> bet magnētam nevaig ne elektrību ne papildus enerģiju, lai dabūtu to magnētisko lauku


 True



> Var vēl uzrakstīt tā kad elektromagnēts ir ierīce, kas pārveido eletroenerģiju magnētiskajā enerģijā tātad


 Wrong. Elektromagnēts ir ierīce, kura rada *magnētisko lauku*, ja tajā plūst strāva.



> ELEKTTRĪBA  -> MAGNĒTISMS


 True, bet tie ir abstrakti jēdzieni.



> es to redzu kā vienkāršu enerģijas pārveidošans processu


 Wrong. Lai radītu (vai precīzāk - uzturētu) magnētisko lauku enerģija netiek patērēta. 



> un tad kā var sanākt kad parastais magnēts rada MAGNĒTSIMU BEZ ELEKTRĪBAS


 Elementāri. Arī elektromagnēts neko nepatērē.



> tātad pēc likuma ir jābūt kautkādam enerģijas avotam, lai dabūtu to MAGNETISMU


 Tā kā radot magnētisko lauku enerģija netiek patērēta, tad nav nepieciešams arī enerģijas avots.



> Viena no versijām ir tie SKALĀRIE VIĻŅI -> MAGN'TISMS un kā enerģijas pārveidotājs jeb INATRUMENTS,IERĪCE ir MAGNĒTS kas ņem enerģiju no tiem skalārajiem viļņiem


 Alternatīvā fizika, ja?



> Runa iet par enerģiju un kā viņa pārveidojās elementārs piemērs ir parastais transformātors ELEKTRĪBA 220v-> MAGNE'TISKAIS LAUKS-> ELEKTRĪBA 12v


 Plūstot *maiņstrāvai* trafa primārajā tinumā rodas *mainīgs* magnētiskais lauks. Magnētiskā lauka izmaiņas inducē sekundārajā (starp citu arī primārajā) tinumā *spriegumu*. To, kas inducējās sekundārajā tinumā mēs izmantojam. Tas, kas inducējās primārajā pretdarbojas, samazinot plūstošo strāvu.

Tas viss ir atrodams vidusskolas fizikas grāmatā. Nekādas mistiskas teorijas.

----------


## EngineerJD

Velko

Tā nu ir iznācis,ka esi pielaidis dažas kļūdas, varbūt tikai pārteicies.



> Wrong. Enerģija nav strāva. 
> 
> P = I^2 * R


 Formula, kuru piedāvā neizsaka elektrisku enerģiju. Tā izsaka jaudu. Enerģija (adekvāti darbam) ir lielums, kas šeit jāsaista ar laiku. 
Tātad:

A = I^2 * R * t

Elektrisko jaudu mēra vatos, kilovatos, milivatos.
Apzīmē ar *lielo* burtu W (kW, mW) par godu skotu izgudrotājam Džeimsam Vatam.

Elektrisko enerģiju mēra vatstundās, kilovatstundās.
Apzīmē ar kWh, Wh.
Burtiņš 'h' nav cēlies no vārda 'horse' - zirgs, bet gan no vārda 'hour' - stunda. 
Piebilde tikai humoram.





> Elementāri. Arī elektromagnēts neko nepatērē.


 Lai elektromagnēts darbotos, tas patērē strāvu (izņemot pie -273 grādiem pēc Celsija, kur varētu iestāties t.s. supervadītspēja). Saistībā ar el. magnēta spoles aktīvo pretestību uz tās veidojas sprieguma kritums, un izdalītā jauda P = I * U. Pie zemām temperatūrām aktīvā pretestība samazinās, sekojoši samazinās sprieguma kritums un tātad patērētā jauda. Patērētā jauda ir neizbēgami zudumi, kas rada siltumu. Elektromagnēta radītais magnētiskais lauks saistāms ar el. magnēta induktivitāti un to nosaka gan spole gan ar spoli saistītā serde.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nez - supermagnetu butu iespejams iegut magnetizejot metalu. Tipa - lai varetu uzbuvet tokimacu bez cakara ar supermagnetiem (zema temperatura un vispar gruti).
Epis isteniba ir normals coms, bet vins nesaprot tapec, ka ir uzravies uz interneta spamu un noticejis tai huinjai! Tur nav gruti iekrist - es nezinu, kapec, bet dazi dzeki loti nopietni buve nepatiesas teorijas un raksta meligas gramatas un loti loti loti melo. Piemers - blacklightpower.com . Nenormala batonu spraushana ausis, bet prieksh atverta prata diezgan pienjemama. Dzeks pat gramatu sarakstijis pilnu ar formulam - tipa modiviceta kvantu fizika, kura ir pilna ar ineresantam lietam, bet tas visas balstitas uz APZINATI pielautas kludas aprekinos.

EPI - ar magnetiem ir tads labs eksperiments, kad uz lineala ar gropiti vidu noliek magnetu, 2vas bumbinas, atstarpe un atkal magnets, 2vas bumbinas un ta talak.
Tad, kad ar bumbinu uzsit pa pirmo magnetu, tad 2tra bumbina atraujas un otrais magnets vinu pievelk, dodot paatrinajumu un vina iesitot pa otro magnetu pieskir impulsu 4trutajai bumbinai un tada gara un beigas pedeja bumbina no sistemas izlido ar REALU atrumu un liekas, ka magneti ir devusi energjiju, ka tas ari ir, BET problema ir tada, ka lai so sistemu atgrieztu sakuma stavokli (proti, atvilktu atpakal bumbinas ka bija sakuma), butu japatere tik pat un pat vairak energjijas!

Raimond1 - ja ja ja! Tev jau teica - tu vari uztaisit sistemu, kas no 1kw krievu gazes uztaisa 2kw siltuma tavai majai, bet tu nesi izdomajis neko jaunu UN tada sistema ar 20kw jaudu izmaksatu 20 000LS razojot vairuma! Ja pameklesi google, atklasi, ka tiesi sito ideju citi pirms tevis jau ir izdomajusi. BTW, jaunakajos BMW ir uzstaditas turbinas, kas izmanto izpludes gazu siltumu, lai razotu mehanisko jaudu. Tiem BMW ir afigena labs lietderibas koeficients - lasi - degvielas paterins, BET - VINI MAKSA AFIGENA!  :: ))

Beefy




> Velko
> 
> Tā nu ir iznācis,ka esi pielaidis dažas kļūdas, varbūt tikai pārteicies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Wrong. Enerģija nav strāva. 
> ...


 Lai elektromagnēts darbotos, tas patērē strāvu (izņemot pie -273 grādiem pēc Celsija, kur varētu iestāties t.s. supervadītspēja). Saistībā ar el. magnēta spoles aktīvo pretestību uz tās veidojas sprieguma kritums, un izdalītā jauda P = I * U. Pie zemām temperatūrām aktīvā pretestība samazinās, sekojoši samazinās sprieguma kritums un tātad patērētā jauda. Patērētā jauda ir neizbēgami zudumi, kas rada siltumu. Elektromagnēta radītais magnētiskais lauks saistāms ar el. magnēta induktivitāti un to nosaka gan spole gan ar spoli saistītā serde.[/quote:4dd77]

----------


## Raimonds1

Tātad, izmantojot 2 enerģijas avotus, no tās pašas krievu gāzes eiropā zināmos apstakļos var izspiest 2 reiz vairak siltuma, es ceru, ka tas vismaz te ir skaidrs. 2 enerģijas avoti , kungi, tapēc arī ir virs 100%. Vai kāds iebilst? 
------------------------ 
Neiebilst, neiebilst. Vieniigais, njemot veeraa visus apstaakljus, praktiskaas jeegas taa nepaaraak daudz, un absoluuti nekaa taada, ko tur buutu izgudrojis Raimonds1. (Sovetskij sojuz - rodina slonov, Raimonds1- izobretatelj teplovogo nasosa, ura tovarishchi!) 


No manas pieredzes, 2 enerģijas avotu koncepcijas apjēgšana ir diezgan grūts pasākums vairumam oponentu. Pie tam, kas tie tādi par konkr';etajiem apstākļiem. Un kur esmu apgalvojis, ka esmu izgudrojis siltumsūkni  :: 

Kas attiecas uz fiziku vispār, tad, kamēr ātrumi ir mazi, tikmēr darbojas parastā mehānikas likumi, tiklīdz tie tuvojas gaismas ātrumiem, tā parastā mehānika nav pielietojama. To pašu var pateikt par Eiklīda ģeometriju.  Katriem likumiem ir ierobežojumi un tie darbojas līdz kaut kādai robežai. Kas atteicas uz visādām tur kreisajām enerģijām, tad, aprēķinot galaktiku kustībAS ĀTRUMUS, MASAS, SPEKTRA SARKANĀs NOBĪDES, neštimmē aprēķinos ar parastajiem likumiem pieņemtie principi. Kas tur ir ar tām enerģijām, kas to lai zin. Tāpēc tiek izvirzi''itas visādas hipotēzes.

----------


## zzz

> Un kur esmu apgalvojis, ka esmu izgudrojis siltumsūkni


 Nu kaut ko it kaa tu tur esot izgudrojis, taa vismaz pats savaa sakotneejaa postaa apgalvoji. Vot tikai sakariigi izpaust taa arii liidz shim neesi bijis speejiigs. Ja tjipa koncepciju ka vot pie milzu kogjeneraacijas stacijas vajag piekrukjiit veel milziigaaku siltuma suukni, tad shaadaa idejaa nav nekaa jauna vai orgjinaala un lietderiigums tak sebe. (treninja peec uzskaiti kaadus chetrus piecus negatiivos aspektus kaadus tu saskati shaadai idejai - ja nevari nevienu saskatiit - taatad neesi speejiigs adekvaati analizeet idejas)  


Kas attiecas uz fiziku vispār, tad, kamēr ātrumi ir mazi, tikmēr darbojas parastā mehānikas likumi, tiklīdz tie tuvojas gaismas ātrumiem, tā parastā mehānika nav pielietojama. 
----------------------
Tev Raimond1 buus sameera pagruuti zaherachiit Brauna kustiibu ar aatrumiem tuviem gaismas.  :: 

Katriem likumiem ir ierobežojumi un tie darbojas līdz kaut kādai robežai. 
-----------------
Kaa filozofiska plaapaashana tas ir baigi jauki, abet zinaatnee/tehnikaa naaksies kaut ko biskji saturiigaaku celt priekshaa. Nu-s, kaa tad iisti biji plaanojis niistamaa termodinamikas otraa likuma robezhas sagraut?

----------


## EngineerJD

Pielietojot divus enerģijas avotus rezultātā jau dabūs tos 200%, ņemot vērā zudumus faktiski būs zem 200%. Pie trijiem avotiem rezultāts būs zem 300% u.t.t.

----------


## Raimonds1

zzz visiem par prieku prezentē neizpratni par fiziku  ::   :: 

Ko esat mācijies, ja nesaprotat, ka katram fizikas lauciņam ir savi likumi un tie, kas darbojas pie maziem atrumiem, nav izmantojami mikropasaulē , nanotehnoloģijā un astrofizikā. Kaut vai padomāsim par olbaltumvilu trešējo struktūru, ja zinat, kas tā tāda.

pie tam oponents viltīgi slepj savas idejas, neatbild ne uz vienu jautajumu, mūk no argumentiem, bet pats pieprasa konkretību un sazin ko vēl  :: 

Un tātad, vēlreiz, varbūt, ja jau šis siltumsūkņu projekts ir tik saprotams, kur lūdzu būtu Kioto protokolu ievērojošās Eiropas projekti, es domāju lielie projekti.

----------


## zzz

> zzz visiem par prieku prezentē neizpratni par fiziku


 Ne, raimondinj, visiem par prieku tu demonstree traku iedomiibu un tiinja shmurgulja leciigumu.  :: 

Ko esat mācijies, ja nesaprotat, ka katram fizikas lauciņam ir savi likumi un tie, kas darbojas pie maziem atrumiem, nav izmantojami mikropasaulē , nanotehnoloģijā un astrofizikā. 
----------------------
Par to neizmantojamiibu tu traki paarspiilee, fizikas likumi viens otru papildina, nevis atcelj, bet nu no mazizgliitota muldeetaaja-fantazeetaaja-"izgudrotaaja" jau neko citu kaa tukshu murgoshanu gaidiit nebuus pamata.


Kaut vai padomāsim par olbaltumvilu trešējo struktūru, ja zinat, kas tā tāda.
-------------------
Nu ka raimondinj bildiiti posteeto apskatiiji? Kaa tev liekas kas tajaa redzams?  :: 

pie tam oponents viltīgi slepj savas idejas, 
----------------
Manas idejas raimondinj tu vari izlasiit paariitii rakstinju zinaatniskajos zhurnaalos, nav jau daudz, bet dziive taada - nakaas pamataa komerciaalos projektus izstraadaat, a to rezultaatus atklaataa literatuuraa nepublicee.  

neatbild ne uz vienu jautajumu, 
-----------------
Savus aabechnieka jautaajumus uzdod pats sev. Nu vai savam nabaga fizikas skolotaajam. 

mūk no argumentiem, 
---------------
Nav tev raimondinj nekaadu argumentu, ir tikai tukshas fantaazijas.

bet pats pieprasa konkretību un sazin ko vēl 
--------------------
Jaaaa, tas taisniiba, cereet sagaidiit no raimondinja konkreetiibu ir pilniigi nepamatota veeleeshanaas, vinsh mums ir poeetiska dveesele, kura sevi ar skaidru un preciizu domaashanu/izteikshanos apgruutinaat netaisaas.  :: 

Un tātad, vēlreiz, varbūt, ja jau šis siltumsūkņu projekts ir tik saprotams, kur lūdzu būtu Kioto protokolu ievērojošās Eiropas projekti, es domāju lielie projekti.
-----------------------------
Muahahahaaaaa, aaksts raimodinjs savaa zajavaa censhas apgalvot ka vinsh ir pirmais un vieniigais pasaulee kuram ieshaavusies praataa briljantaa ideja taisiit afigennij izmeera siltuma suuknjus un taadeejaadi vienaa veezienaa atrisinaat apsildes probleemas. Redzi, aakst raimondinj, liela izmeera siltuma suuknjiem piemiit arii shaadas taadas liela izmeera probleemas. Kuras tu sava analfabeetisma deelj vienkaarshi ignoree.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pastāstiet labāk kaut ko par ACTG un kads tam ar projektu sakars.

kas attiecas uz koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa projektu tad tas nedrīkst būt ne par lielu, ne par mazu  ::  jo lielākam ir augstāka lietderība, bet palielinās siluma zudumi pārvadot koģenerācijas siltumu uz tā patēriņa vietu, savukārt parak mazu nevar satīklot ar citiem, jo tas saražo par maz elektrības.

faktiski jau tas 2 avotu koncepts demonstrē uztveres grūtibas, kas rodas, ja mēģina iedziļināties mikropasaules likumos.

----------


## zzz

> Pastāstiet labāk kaut ko par ACTG un kads tam ar projektu sakars.


 Tavi "projekti", tu arii staasti. Ja ir ko staastiit. Ja nav, tad nav. Klaastiit tev videnes maaciibu graamatu saturu - nahera, ja tev vajadziigas privaatstundas atpaliciibas deelj, naaksies taas sarunaat iipashi un krietni labi par taam maksaat.

kas attiecas uz koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa projektu tad tas nedrīkst būt ne par lielu, ne par mazu  :: 
------------------
Nu redz raimondinj tos siltuma suuknjus kuri pashreizeejaa etapaa ir ekonomiski lietderiigi, tad arii razho un lieto. Pilniigi bez kaadas tavu "izgudrojumu" liidzdaliibas.

faktiski jau tas 2 avotu koncepts demonstrē uztveres grūtibas, kas rodas, ja mēģina iedziļināties mikropasaules likumos.
----------------------
raimondinj, nu nevajag tev tik traki uzsveert ka tev ir uztveres gruutiibas. Un arii paarpriecaaties un tapt iedomiigam par to, ka vienu elementaaru konceptu ar lielaam puuleem esi paknapi apguvis, nevajag.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāpēc tāds naidīgums, ko ?
Ar to uztveri ir tā, ka inženieri diemžēl ne visi uzreiz to konceptu saprot, tas no pieredzes, jo tie 100% nu ir iesēdušies pamatīgi! Nu nevar tos 2 energijas avotus uzreiz saprast un viss!

Un kaut vai šoziem, kad ziemas sākums bija silts, to siltumsūkni varēja darbināt uz nebēdu bez nekādam papildus apkurēm un tieši soziem tas siltumsūkņu-koģenerācijas projekts būtu īsti piemērtos. Nemaz nerunājot par siltākām zemēm. Un šitā bezargumentu mētāšanas ar apgalvojumiem  ir smieklīga, kas , tas projekts nav iespejams - ir. Kas nevar ap 200% dabūt- var. Kas, nevar vairakus koģ. - siltumsūkņa moduļus satīklot atkarība no siltuma vajadzības- var. It kā Latvijā nedarbotos siltumsūkņi un būtu nozīme, vai elektrība nāk no HESa vai no koģenerācijas- nedaudz jāpārkomutē un jāpārbuvē siltumapgāde un viss. 200% ir.

Tāds testa jautajums par 2. projektu - kāds sakars ACTG ar Brauna kustību???

----------


## Epis

Siltumsūķna ideja ir skaidra un tīri normāla, bet lai ar to nopelnītu naudu vaig izdomāt kur dabūt pa lēto to siltumsūkni un visas parējās sistemas sastāvdaļas! un šeit jau būs tās lielās problēmas jo neviens neko pa lēto netirgo (ja vienīgi nav lieli apjomi (vairumtirdzniecība) un tākā pati tehnoloģija nav no lētajām (cenas ir tūkstošos) tad par lieliem apjomiem un MEGA investīcījām runāt nav jēga (ja vienīgi paviecāk ar kādu biezu sponsoru). 
Šitās arī Lielākās izgudrotāju un citu cilvēku, kas grib kautko paši uzsākt, problēma, kad nav tās lielās naudas! un tad jāmēģina pašam to savu produktu uztaisīt un atkal problēma NAV iekārtas un tad lai vispār kautko pats uzsāktu ir jāsāk ar iekārtas būvniecību  ::  (Es to sapratu jau pirms 2 gadiem, kad bez iekārtas nekas nenotiks). 
Un darīt visu pašam nav nemaz tik nereāli jo pateicoties internetam ir pieja pie informācijas un atliek labākjā gdījumā sekot pamācībai un darīt.

----------


## zzz

> Kāpēc tāds naidīgums, ko ?


 raimondinj, to ka tev uztveres gruutiibas to es jau pamaniiju. Skaidroju veelreiz - tu no pasha saakuma esi uznjeemis pilniigi idiotisku sarunas veshanas metodi ar saviem "testa jautaajumiem". Ar tiem tu tiksi konsekventi suutiits d!rst un apnjirgts. Kameer beidzot saaksi iztureeties kaa normaals cilveeks. Nu vai nesaaksi. Jebkuraa gadiijumaa taas ir tavas probleemas. 


Un šitā bezargumentu mētāšanas ar apgalvojumiem  ir smieklīga, kas , tas projekts nav iespejams - ir. Kas nevar ap 200% dabūt- var. 
------------------------
Ir, var un taa taalaak. Tikai cik ilgi tev, raimondinj, jaaboree, ka tas viss tas izgudrots pilniigi bez tevis. Gribi piestraadaat par reklaamas agjentu un nest tautas masaam apgaismiibu par siltuma suuknjiem - jauki. Bet izgudrojis tu tur neesi absoluuti neko.

----------


## darvins

Par tiem 200% runājot.

Tādas nelielas privātmājas apkurei, siltumsūkņa izmaksas ar visu ierīkošanu sasniedz - noapaļojot 10 000Ls. Ieskaitot 500 metri caurules, ko ierok zemē.
Un tā ir tikai viena privātmāja. 
Pat nemaz negribas rēķināt, lai ar siltumsūkni varētu apkurināt kautvai vienu kvartālu, rajonu, vienu ciematu. Un tieši tādēļ šī prakse pasaulē nav attīstīta.

----------


## Raimonds1

nez, kas tā par enerģiju
http://oregonvortex.com/
dažs labs teiks, ka tas viss ir izdomāts  :: 

kas attiecas uz projektu, kurš ir realizejams un ietaupa pusi no kurināmā, tad tas notiekti tiks realizēts  ::  par spīti visādiem oponentiem, kas nevar ACTG sasaistīt ar Brauna kustību, to pat skolnieks var, pateiksu priekšā - h2o, actg, masu attiecības Brauna kustībā - tagad skaidrs?
Un, izmaksas rēkinot, ir jau pareizi, ka skaita tos tūkstosus, bet pamazam pasaule sak ieviestas aprēkinos tādas lietas, kā - cik maksās aizurbties lidz naftai pec 20 gadiem, cik izmaksā dabas katastrofas un globālā sasilšana, ūdens trūkums, ledaju kusana, dzīvnieku sugu parvietošanas uz ziemeliem, tuksnešu palielinašanas - un 
tad jau pat par pāris procentiem ir verts pacinīties, ne tikai par uz pusi efektīvāku apkuri.

Es ceru, ka speciālists zzz beidzot atbildēs uz jautajumu par Brauna kustību, citādi skolnieki sāks atbildēt viņa vietā  ::

----------


## zzz

> nez, kas tā par enerģiju
> http://oregonvortex.com/
> dažs labs teiks, ka tas viss ir izdomāts


 Jeeeee, raimondinsh gan ir viegli kjerams uz lohotroniem.  ::  Oregonas "vortekss" ir vietinja, kur ir uzbuuveeta speciaali skjiiba maajele utt, triviaalas optiskaas iluuzijas, nekaadu mistisko enegjiju.


kas attiecas uz projektu, kurš ir realizejams un ietaupa pusi no kurināmā, tad tas notiekti tiks realizēts  ::  par spīti visādiem oponentiem, 
-----------------------
Jaaaa, un spiitiigie oponenti izdariis visu iespeejamo, lai izdzeestu no veestures raimondinja milzu ieguldiijumu siltuma suuknju izgudroshanaa.  ::  Faktiski vinjiem tas jau ir izdevies, jo vairs reti kursh pasaulee zina shos faktus. Droshi vien ka raimondinja maaminja ir peedeejais cilveeks, kursh veel atceraas, kaa raimondinsh, ciinoties ar skeptikjiem un vinja talantu ienaidniekiem, izgudroja siltuma suukni! 

Es ceru, ka speciālists zzz beidzot atbildēs uz jautajumu par Brauna kustību
-------------------
raimondinj, nu ko, tev tieshaam tik slikti ar saprashanu? - uz taviem idiota jautaajumiem es negrasos atbildeet principaa.  :: 

Ja esi speejiigs savus "izgudrojumus" izklaastiit staastiijuma teikumos - jauki. Ja tikai idiotisku jautaajumu veidaa - pasham vien naaksies uz tiem atbildeet.

----------


## Raimonds1

Info tiem, kas šito vēl lasa  :: 
Brauna kustībā iesaistītas mazas ūdens molekulas un ziedputeksnis, kas sastāv no tūkstošiem ACTG, kas nu reiz ir tie ķieģelīši, no kuriem genoms būvēts. Interesantais te ir tas, ka ūdens molekulas , salīdzinājumā ar ziedputeksni, ir ļoti mazas. Ko tas nozīmē, varat paši izdomāt !

Vai speciālists ir bijis Oregonā??? Daži ļaudis no Latvijas tur ir bijuši. 
Domāju, ka speciālista naidīgums laikam saistīts ar radošu krīzi. Jo projektu, kurā var ietupīt pusi neerģijas, kurš katrs zzz nevar vis izdomāt. Ceru, ka speciālists nesēž Eiropas projektu komisijās  :: 
Cik saprotu, tad speciālists ir elektroniķis, jautājums būtu - kā ar vairākiem tranzistoriem novērst trokšņus, kas rodas pusvadītāju materiālu siltumkustības dēļ?

----------


## zzz

> Info tiem, kas šito vēl lasa 
> Brauna kustībā iesaistītas mazas ūdens molekulas un ziedputeksnis, kas sastāv no tūkstošiem ACTG,


 Tikko kaa aaksts raimondinsh paargaaja no jautaajumiem uz atbildeem, taa arii momentaa pamatiigi lohanulsja.  :: 

1. augu genoms ir dafiga lielaaks kaa raimondinja "tuukstoshi"
2. ziedputeksnju sastaavaa nukleiinskaabes (un aaksta raimondinja miiljotie ACTG) sastaada nu taa apmeeram 1% no svara.  :: 

Nu ko, turpini vien taa taalaak.  :: 

Interesantais te ir tas, ka ūdens molekulas , salīdzinājumā ar ziedputeksni, ir ļoti mazas. Ko tas nozīmē, varat paši izdomāt !
-----------------------
Tas noziimee ka aaksts raimondinsh ar gruutiibaam ir saklausiijis dazhas elementaaras lietinjas, ko vinjam staastiija skolinjaa un tagad vinsh ar lielu aplombu visiem apkaarteejiem uzdos jautaajumus, vai vinji arliidzan zina shiis zinaatniskaas atklaasmes. 

Parasti shaada uzvediiba - maaminj, maaminj, mums shodien skolaa maaciija ka divi reiz triis ir seshi! - vairaak raksturiiga pirmajaam klasiiteem. No zirga, kursh kaa liekas maacaas videnee, dziljdomiigi pazinjojumi - ei vechi, a juus ziniet, molekulas ir mazinjas, bet ziedputekshnji lieli, vo! Vai juus vispaar apjeedzat kaadi svariigi sleedzieni no taa izriet? - rada aizdomas ka shis vareetu buut mazliet (vai smagi) appiipeejies.  ::  

Vai speciālists ir bijis Oregonā??? Daži ļaudis no Latvijas tur ir bijuši. 
------------------
Vai raimondinsh ir bijis disnejlendaa? Mikimauss, santa klauss un oregonas vortekss, visi triis neapshaubaami ir pilniigi reaali un nopietni njemami fenomeni.  :: 

Jo projektu, kurā var ietupīt pusi neerģijas, kurš katrs zzz nevar vis izdomāt.
---------------------
Jaaa, kursh katrs vis nevar izdomaat siltuma suukni. To var tikai aaksts raimondinsh.  ::  Vot tikai visaadi ljaunpraashi raimondinjam sho izgudrojumu ir nozagushi un kas pats briesmiigaakais - rezultaataa raimondinsh par savu gjeniaalo izgudrojumu, kursh izglaabs planeetu no nosalshanas, nedabuus neviena vaardinja atziniibas un NEVIENU PASHU SANTIIMU!!  ::  

Cik saprotu, tad speciālists ir elektroniķis, jautājums būtu - kā ar vairākiem tranzistoriem novērst trokšņus, kas rodas pusvadītāju materiālu siltumkustības dēļ?
-------------------------
raimondinj, idiotiem konsultaacijas sniegshu tikai par maksu. Visai daargi.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Jūs man esat apnicis! ne Jūs ko zināt, ne protat diskutēt, ne Jums kādas jaunas idejas ir, ne ar priekšāteikšanu spējat domai sekot!
Aplamā pārliecība, ka kādam vajadzētu savas idejas stāstīt tāpēc, lai kāds, kurš sevi iztēlojies par lielu specu, nelamātos ir smieklīga.

Jo tā ziedputekšņa masa lielāka, jo manam projektam labāk!~ Jo lielāku var būve't MAKSVELA DĒMONU VAI MIKRODZINĒJU.

----------


## zzz

::   ::   :: 

Un taa tevalo.lv elektronikas forums pienaaciigi nenoveerteeja raimondinja dizhenos izgudrojumus un diskusiju maakslu, vinsh apvainojaas un aizgaaja mezhaa nosalt.

Vai varbuut vienkaarshi uz garaazhu, kur jau gadinjus triis ar metinaamaa aparaata paliidziibu censhas izgatavot Maksvela deemonu (jo lielaaks, jo labaak, neaizmirstiet! driiz naaksies papucha mashiinu no garaazhas izmest. nu vai arii piemetinaat to klaat toposhajam deemonam)

Vot kad deemons buus gatavs tad gan es jums visiem paraadiishu!!!! - nomurminaaja raimondinsh un turpinaaja savu gruuto bet ceelo izgudrotaaja darbu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un tad Raimonds1, sapratis, ka negrib šitādu notikumu interpretāciju, izstāstīja visu idejas būtību un vēl tās desmit arī, ko bija izprātojis pēdējā laikā nu pilnīgi par velti  ::  un tad labais onkulis vēlīgi atzina, ka kaut kas jau tajās idejās labs esot, kaut gan pats nekā nebija īpaši apjēdzis, bet tik konsultanti bija pamācījuši, ka vajagot jau kādu labu vārdu arī bilst, bet nu ne šajos apstākļos un ne priekš Latvijas šīs idejas būtu realizējamas, un par 30 grašiem pārdeva onkuļiem aiz dīķa :0  :0  

Te atklājas mehānisms, kā tās vērtīgās idejas tiek mēģināts savākt - visādi pr speciālisti ar visa'diem  kaktu psiholoģijas trikiem un tad, kad valsts pamostās, tad nav ne kas priekšā apsaka par signalizācijām, ne kas notikumus eksaktajā izglītībā prognozē( starp citu, kāds ir Jūsu ieguldījums tajā, ka 1995.gadā izlēma, ka tīņi var fiziku nemācīties un neviens neiebilda, gan jau ka piestrādājāt kaut kur par padomdevēju  ::   ) 

Laikam jau asociācijas joprojām nedarbojas par to Brauna kustību  ::   ::

----------


## darvins

----Un, izmaksas rēkinot, ir jau pareizi, ka skaita tos tūkstosus, bet pamazam pasaule sak ieviestas aprēkinos tādas lietas, kā - cik maksās aizurbties lidz naftai pec 20 gadiem, cik izmaksā dabas katastrofas un globālā sasilšana, ūdens trūkums, ledaju kusana, dzīvnieku sugu parvietošanas uz ziemeliem, tuksnešu palielinašanas - un 
tad jau pat par pāris procentiem ir verts pacinīties, ne tikai par uz pusi efektīvāku apkuri. ---


Arī bez cilvēka iejaukšanās ir notikušas augstāk minētās problēmas uz zemes. Zeme ir silusi, salusi neskaitāmas reizes savā mūžā. Ar to ir jāsamierinās (laicīgi jāmēģina pielāgoties).

PS. Un par to naftu..... . Tā vien šķiet, ka pie alternatīvās enerģijas "grožiem" sēž tie paši naftinieki.

----------


## zzz

> Un tad Raimonds1, sapratis, ka negrib šitādu notikumu interpretāciju, izstāstīja visu idejas būtību


 Vienu veertiigo ideeju raimondinsh jau bija izklaastiijis pavisam par velti, tachu ljaunpraatiigais spiegs veltiigi centaas to iztirgot alkatiigajiem burzhujiem - kaa izraadiijaas burzhuji pashi jau bija nozagushi raimondinja siltuma suuknja ideju un taa spiegs palika pilniigaa beshaa par savaam puuleem. Taa raimondinjs seviskji viltiigaa veidaa ielika spiegam zaagji - lai zina kaa buus meegjinaat raimondinja idejas zagt(i) !  ::  

Laikam jau asociācijas joprojām nedarbojas par to Brauna kustību 
-----------------------
Un taa raimondinjam joprojaam shausmiigi niez meele izpaust savu grandiozo Maksvela deemona ideju, tachu dariis vinsh to tikai tad ja tiks pietiekoshi slavinaats vinja dizhenums. Taa kaa tas nenotiek, tad jaamiinjaajas uz vietas un viss - nu nav slavinaataaju audiences, nav.

pavelkot striipu apakshaa

tu raimondinj vari dariit triis lietas

- nevienam neko nestaastiit un buuveet savus milzu izgudrojumus garaazhaa no personiskaas kabatas naudinjas - buusi izgudrotaajs odjinochka, visa peljnja vai zaudeejumi birs personiigajaa kabataa, uraa!

- buuveet savus izgudrojumus izmantojot citu cilveeku naudu - taadaa gadiijumaa buusi spiests savas idejas sakariigi izklaastiit (ne jautaajumu formaa  ::  ) vismaz finanseetaajiem, un vinji nopietni veeleesies dabuut peljnju no saviem ieguldiijumiem

- publiceet savu izgudrojumu visiem pieejamaa veidaa, lai citi buuvee - nekaadu peljnju no taa nedabuusi, bet sanjemsi slavu un prioritaati. Shaadi parasti riikojas ar zinaatniskaam padariishanaam, no kuraam nav paredzama tiesha peljnja.


Ceturtais variants - es, raimondinsh, esmu njevjebennijs izgudrotaajs, man ir dafiga krutu ideju, bet es jums nekaa nestaastiishu (okei, ja neticat, she jums piemeers no manas milzu gudriibas - molekulas ir mazinjas bet ziedputekshnji - lieli) - tiek klasificeets kaa raimondinsh-MULDEETAAJS.  Praktiskai pielietoshani dziivee ljoti stipri neieteicams. Nu vieniigais ja esi plaanojis politikja karjeru.

----------


## Raimonds1

Izrādās, oponents var tomēr savākties un praktiski nelamāties   :: 

Lai uztaisītu to pašu koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa projektu, tas jātaisa reālā vidē ar 50-500kW elektrības jaudu, pie jūras vai jaunām būvēm un garāžā tas nu nekādi nav veidojams kā 2 Kw modelis, kas pārliecinās investorus. 
Savukārt, lai izveidotu citus projektus ir nepieciešamas nanotehnoloģijas un iespējams, daži procesi nemaz vēl nav izstrādāti.  :: 

Kas attiecas uz ļaunajiem ārzemju onkuļiem - pirms kāda gada bija ziņa, ka Organiskās sintēzes institūts pārdevis jaunu vielu sintēzes paņēmienu, kuru pircēji pārdeva ar 50 kārtīgu peļņu. Vart to atrast avīzēs.
Man tomēr interesētu, vai kaut kādā veidā iebildāt pret skoolnieku eksakto apdalīšanu, ļaujot atbildīgajā 14 gadu vecumā izvēlēties, vai mācīties fiziku, vai nē.  Kāda skolotāja atzinās, ka tajā laikā kaut kādi sponsori uzdāvājuši pirmo datoru un teikuši, ka modernā skolā jāmāca pārsvarā humanitārie priekšmeti un visi, kuri domājuši citādi, pēkšņi sajutušies padomiski atpalikuši. Būsiet taču iebildis, ne taupījies forumam  ::  kaut kāda tur izgudrotāja kritikai  ::

----------


## zzz

Lai uztaisītu to pašu koģenerācijas- siltumsūkņa projektu, tas jātaisa reālā vidē ar 50-500kW elektrības jaudu, pie jūras vai jaunām būvēm un garāžā tas nu nekādi nav veidojams kā 2 Kw modelis, kas pārliecinās investorus. 
-----------------------
Abloms tev, raimondinj - siltumsuuknju projekti ar dazhu simtu kW jaudu jau sen ir un straadaa realitaatee - pilniigi pavisam bez tavas liidzdaliibas un tavaam milzu idejaam. Nokaveejies. Nu vai riebiigie burzhuji njeema un nozaga tev sho ideju. Ja seviskji smalkaa ideja ir faktaa ka vot imenno niikuliiga kogjeneraacijas stacija *fiziski kopaa* ar siltumsuukni, tad shaada pasaakuma tehniski-ekonomiskaa lietderiiba nepavisam nav aciimredzama un to naaktos ciitiigi un ar lielu chakareeshanos reekjinaat. (un nesatur neko liidziigu izgudrojumam, jo ir aciimredzama un triviaala pie pashreizeejaa tehnikas attiistiibas liimenja) Pie kam vajadzeetu mazuliet specializeetu izgliitiibu, tjipa RTU Enegjeetikas faku, lai no shiem reekjiniem vispaar buutu kaada jeega. Ar videni - nepietiks. Ar bljaavienu - divreiz vairaak - arii nepietiks.

Pat ja tur beigaas sanaaktu kaut kaadi plusi (kas nebuut nav fakts) tad veertiiba buutu ne jau idejai ka nu tik pie kogjeneraacijas stacijaam jaalipina klaat siltumsuuknji, nee, kaut kaada minimaala veertiiba buutu tikai shim pieraadiijumam ka no taa ir kaada jeega. 

Izdrukaa sev lieliem burtiem un piespraud pie sienas:

*PLIKA IDEJA BEZ* (fizikaalaa, inzheniertehniskaa, ekonomiskaa, utt) *PAMATOJUMA IR VISNEVEERTIIGAAKAA LIETA UZ PASAULES*

Taapeec vari guleet mieriigi - ap tavu maaju nekliist aarzemju spiegi ar meerkji zagt tavas daudzaas idejas - vinjas nafig nevienam nav vajadziigas.

Savukārt, lai izveidotu citus projektus ir nepieciešamas nanotehnoloģijas un iespējams, daži procesi nemaz vēl nav izstrādāti. 
-------------------------
Redzi, raimondinj, tukshi nobljauties - nanotehnologjija, nebuus nekaads izgudrojums. Maksvela deemons nefunkcionees ne ar kaadaam nanotehnologjijaam un filozofiskajiem spriedeleejumiem par to kaa fizikas likumi mainaas mikropasaulee. Atomu/molekulu liimenii likumi ir pietiekami preciizi zinaami un tur nav nekaa taada kas tev dotu iespeeju izgatavot Maksvela deemonu.

Kas attiecas uz ļaunajiem ārzemju onkuļiem - pirms kāda gada bija ziņa, ka Organiskās sintēzes institūts pārdevis jaunu vielu sintēzes paņēmienu, kuru pircēji pārdeva ar 50 kārtīgu peļņu. Vart to atrast avīzēs.
----------------
Aijaijai, tu esi dikti neuzmaniigs cilveeks, raimondinj, paaris postus atpakalj biju ielicis bildiiti no sava ikdienas darba.



Taa kaa tu te ciitiigi grasiijies spriedeleet par proteiinu tresheejaam struktuuraam un ACTG un ko tik veel nee, tad ceru ka vismaz vispaareejos vilcienos vajadzeetu buut skaidram kas tur atteelots. 
Tagad prikola jautaajums, kaa tev liekas, secinot no shiis bildiites, kaadaa iestaadee es straadaaju un ko es tur daru?  :: 

Man tomēr interesētu, vai kaut kādā veidā iebildāt pret skoolnieku eksakto apdalīšanu, ļaujot atbildīgajā 14 gadu vecumā izvēlēties, vai mācīties fiziku, vai nē.  
------------------
raimondinj uz glupiem jautaajumiem dabuusi pelniitas atbildes. Un taatad, protams ka neiebildu un pat veel atbalstiiju. Vairaak stulbenju - mazaaka konkurence.  ::  Starp citu, tad tavu izgliitiibu, kaada jau nu tev vinja sanaakusi, liidz shaadam liimeniitim sagraava piektais gads? Nu redz, tad jau buushu pavisam riktiigi riikojies - izdevaas tachu.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Raimond1 - ja tev ir ieksa - tad piedavaju tev deribas!!! Es apgalvoju, ka tavu uberdzineju varetu izgatavot atrak par tevi pasu!  ::  Dare me if you can!

Bet vispar - nesaprotu, par ko jus stridaties! ZZZ neparprotami ir taisniba, jo vins neko nepatiesu vel nav pateicis. Vispar - viss ko ZZZ saka ir tas, ka Raimonds neko jaunu nav izdomajis. Un ta saku ari es!!! RAIMOND - TAVA IDEJA NAV NEKAS JAUNS! MAN LOTI ZEL! TAVA IDEJA IR 30 GADU VECA! ESMU PAR TEVI KRUTAKS, JO MAN IR BIJUSAS TIKAI 4 GADUS VECAS IDEJAS!  :: 

Ceru, ka tagad Raimonds ar zzz saligs mieru un kopigi nodibinas firmu LV siltumgazesukni, kura razos ar gazi darbinamus siltumsuknus un pardos tiem lohiem, kuri ir ievilkusi gazi, kas tagad paliks par 40% dargaka un kuriem vajadzes letaku apkures risinajumu!
Beefy

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

eu zzz...kas tas taja zimejuma atelots??? Pec spiralem kadam grivetos teikt, ka DNS, bet pec bumbuliem, ka kaut kada atoma sturktura, bet pec tiem piecsturainajiem, ka molekula no kimijas macibu gramatas!  :: 

Esmu gana drosh, ka firmas sensitive informaciju tu te ta prosta foruma nepostetu! Tatad esi kimikis! Nu pastasti vel kaut ko! Baigi interesanti! Es kimija maceju uzdevumus rekinat, bet nekadigi nevareju ierubit, ka pareizi risinat tos vienadojumus - neredzeju logiku, ar kadu tas vielas viena ar otru saistas! Uzraksti kaut ko gudru!  :: 

edit: klau zzz- a nikosilu tu macetu uztaisit??? Nikosils ir nickel carbide silicon kaut kas tur... Nezinu, ka vinu iegust, bet esmu gana drosh, ka to uzklaj uz metala ar elektrolizes palidzibu un zinu, ka tas ir LOTI ciets un mazdilstos materials!

Beefy

----------


## LED

> edit: klau zzz- a nikosilu tu macetu uztaisit??? Nikosils ir nickel carbide silicon kaut kas tur... Nezinu, ka vinu iegust, bet esmu gana drosh, ka to uzklaj uz metala ar elektrolizes palidzibu un zinu, ka tas ir LOTI ciets un mazdilstos materials!
> 
> Beefy


 ar silikonu sakara nekada! Serskabe, auto akumulatoru ladetajs un aiziet! Meklee kados krievu moto forumos! Tur aprakstits, ka to dara! Mociem (2T) cilindruz nikasilo, jo maz dilst un siltumvaditspeja labaka, ka chugunam!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ja jaa! tu esi atradis, kur aprakstits, ka to dara??? MAN VAJAG LINKUS! Ta tak uber stelle! Gribeju to Latvija darit, bet Mahle, kas razo nikosilu rm pateica man, lai es EJU DIRST!  ::  Ja ta ir kaut kada prosta kimiska viela +  elektrolize, tad jau nevajadzetu but nekadai uber zinatnei, ne?

Beefy




> edit: klau zzz- a nikosilu tu macetu uztaisit??? Nikosils ir nickel carbide silicon kaut kas tur... Nezinu, ka vinu iegust, bet esmu gana drosh, ka to uzklaj uz metala ar elektrolizes palidzibu un zinu, ka tas ir LOTI ciets un mazdilstos materials!
> 
> Beefy
> 
> 
>  ar silikonu sakara nekada! Serskabe, auto akumulatoru ladetajs un aiziet! Meklee kados krievu moto forumos! Tur aprakstits, ka to dara! Mociem (2T) cilindruz nikasilo, jo maz dilst un siltumvaditspeja labaka, ka chugunam!

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja nu kādam intreresē, tad var paņemt Peltjē (Peltier) siltumsūknīti un paskatīties, kā tur ir ar to sildīšanu- dzesēšanu. Tur gan var ar 50Watu modeliīti to lietderību pierādīt, tikai tas koeficients tāds ap 1.5 nevis 4.

Uz kādiem apsvērumiem nez balstās apgalvojums, ka neesmu neko izgudrojis? Es gan pats zinu, kā man šī ideja radās un kā attīstījās. Starp citu, dizgan labi efekti sanāk, lietojot kopā ar biogāzes iekārtu.

zzz varētu, savukārt, sev virs galda šitādu lapu piespraust.
JA ES KAUT KO NESAPROTU, TAD TAS UZREIZ NENOZĪMĒ, KA TAM, KO ES NESAPROTU, NAV NEKĀDA PAMATOJUMA.

Kāds sakars ar to bildi ir tam, ka mazās ūdens molekulas spēj iekustināt tādu makroķermeni, kā ziedputeksnis, pie tam tā, ka kustības novērojama mazajā gaismas mikroskopa papalielinājumā? Tā bilde kaut kādā veidā dod indulgenci uberkrutajam speciālistam a priori visu iespējamo un neiespējamo projektu izprašana 100 gadus uz priekšu?
Pie viena atgādināšu, ka daudzi atklājumi nebūt netika izdarīti nozares speciālistu vidē, Mendelis piemēram, nebija biologs. Nu un parasti jau izdomājot kaut ko jaunu nesāk ar atziņu, ka autoritātes pateikušas, ka tas nav iespējams, bet gan pielieto tādu lietu, kā iztēli. 

Interesanti, tātad zzz uzjautrina eksaktās izglītības problēmas  ::  Pasmiesimies kopā, kāda mums varena ražojoša ekonomika.

----------


## zzz

> Uz kādiem apsvērumiem nez balstās apgalvojums, ka neesmu neko izgudrojis?


 raimondinj, tu esi neglaabjami cietpaurains un no vienas reizes tev nekas nepielec. Tas balstaas uz LR Patentu likuma 2. panta 6.punktu

(6) Izgudrojumam ir izgudrojuma līmenis, ja attiecīgās nozares speciālists konstatē, ka tas acīm redzami neizriet no iepriekšējā tehnikas līmeņa.

Analogjiski formuleejumi ir absoluuti visu valstu patentu likumdoshanaa.

Tava smalkaa ideja nav nekaads izgudrojums, jo ir aciimredzama un triviaala pashreizeejaa tehnikas liimenii.

Es gan pats zinu, kā man šī ideja radās un kā attīstījās. 
--------------------------
raimondinj, burzhuji tevi najebalji visos caurumos.  ::  Googli lietot maaki? Ieraksti tur kejvordus cogeneration heat pump un papriecaajies par rezultaatiem.   ::  Varbuut vismaz peec taa tu beidzot aizveersies par sho savu "izgudrojumu".

zzz varētu, savukārt, sev virs galda šitādu lapu piespraust.
JA ES KAUT KO NESAPROTU, TAD TAS UZREIZ NENOZĪMĒ, KA TAM, KO ES NESAPROTU, NAV NEKĀDA PAMATOJUMA.
-------------------
un atkal tiinja shmurgulja leciigums.  ::  raimondinj, tu neesi pateicis neko nesaprotamu (tajaa retajaas reizees kad vispaar esi kaut ko pateicis, nevis uzdevis glupus jautaajumus), sho to stipri muljkjiigu gan.

Kāds sakars ar to bildi ir tam, 
--------------------
Bildei raimondinj bija sakars ar tavaam dziljdomiigajaam pamaaciibaam par to kaa OSI ir burzhuji aplaupiijushi un nesakariigo murmuleeshanu par proteiinu tresheejaas struktuuras mistiskajaam iipashiibaam. Nu tad redzi raimondinj, es shajaa OSI straadaaju un proteiinus laiku pa laikam modeleeju.  ::  Gribi veel kaut ko jaunu un nezinaamu par shiim teemaam man pastastiit?  :: 


ka mazās ūdens molekulas spēj iekustināt tādu makroķermeni, kā ziedputeksnis, pie tam tā, ka kustības novērojama mazajā gaismas mikroskopa papalielinājumā?
-------------------
to atklaaja onkulis Brauns, nevis tu raimondinj. varbuut beigsi vienreiz ar sveshaam spalvaam greznoties?  :: 

Nu un parasti jau izdomājot kaut ko jaunu nesāk ar atziņu, ka autoritātes pateikušas, ka tas nav iespējams, bet gan pielieto tādu lietu, kā iztēli. 
----------------
Ar pliku izteeli tev raimondinj jaadodas pie dzejniekiem/rakstniekiem. Zinaatnee un tehnikaa savu izteeli naaksies suuri gruuti pamatot ar formulinjaam, eksperimentiem un dzelzhiem. 


Interesanti, tātad zzz uzjautrina eksaktās izglītības problēmas  ::  
----------------
mani iipashi uzjautrina raimondinja izgliitiibas (un sapraata) aciimredzamaas probleemas.  :: 

Pasmiesimies kopā, kāda mums varena ražojoša ekonomika.
-------------------
Izgudrotaaju pietruukst. It seviskji taadu kas "izgudro" sen jau eksisteejoshas vai principiaali nestraadaajoshas lietas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tātad Jūs strādājat Organiskās Sintēzes Institūtā. Kas tas bija par vielu sintēzes paņēmienu, kuru angļi tālāk , pēc avīžu ziņām , esot pārdevuši ar desmitkārtīgu peļņu, jebšu avīžnieki melo? Nekāds jauns vielu sintēzes paņēmiens netika izgudrots un nekāda darījuma nebija? Bija avīžraksts, bija Tv sižets, bet nekā nebija?

Iztēle tomēr kaut ko izgudrojot ir vērtīgs instuments, vai tad Jūs neiztēlojaties olbaltumvielu telpiskās struktūras? Vai visu modelējat uz datora?

----------


## zzz

Starp citu raimondinju ar siltumsuuknjiem najebalji ne tikai burzhuji, bet arii krievi. Un pamatiigi.  ::  Taa, mazliet parushinot googli var atrast taadus niecinjus kaa pieemeeram, ka Novosibirskas TEC-4 siltumsuuknja pilotiekaarta uz 2 MW straadaa jau no pagaajushaa gadsimta (1999. gada  ::  )  un taa taalaak. 

Karoche raimondinj,

1. Ja tu esi paardraazis no interneta 3-4 lapinjas sveshu un/vai elementaaru ideju, tad to par "projektu" vai "izgudrojumu" sauc tikai skolinjaa. Dziivee par shaadiem "izgudrojumiem/projektiem" tu tiksi nezheeliigi iznjirgts.

Monu Lizu uzgleznoja da Vinchi. Lai cik ciitiigi tu to nekopeetu, par da Vinchi uzskatiits netiksi.

2. Pat ja tu pilniigi "neatkariigi" esi "izgudrojis" lietas, kas ir eksisteejushas jau pirms 10 vai vairaak gadiem, tu esi izgudrojis *NEKO* , tukshu vietu.
Samierinies ar to, *steidziigi aizveries* un aizmirsti. Njem veeraa, ka vainiigi pie taa ir nevis tavu talantu ienaidnieki un ljaunaa pasaule, bet tava pasha nezinaashana.

3. Ar suudiigi apguutu vidusskolinjas kursu un njevjebennij izteeli nepietiks lai sagrautu fizikas likumus. Oregonas vortekss un citi lohotroni arii nepaliidzees. 

4. Nu un beidzot, tu, raimondinj, esi izsmeljoshi nodemonstreejis sevi kaa leciigu un iedomiigu idiotu. Taapeec jautaajumus staadiit vari nepuuleeties, idiotiem konsultaacijas par maksu. Daargi.

----------


## Girts

> Starp citu raimondinju ar siltumsuuknjiem najebalji ne tikai burzhuji, bet arii krievi. Un pamatiigi.  Taa, mazliet parushinot googli var atrast taadus niecinjus kaa pieemeeram, ka Novosibirskas TEC-4 siltumsuuknja pilotiekaarta uz 2 MW straadaa jau no pagaajushaa gadsimta (1999. gada  )  un taa taalaak. 
> 
> Karoche raimondinj,
> 
> 1. Ja tu esi paardraazis no interneta 3-4 lapinjas sveshu un/vai elementaaru ideju, tad to par "projektu" vai "izgudrojumu" sauc tikai skolinjaa. Dziivee par shaadiem "izgudrojumiem/projektiem" tu tiksi nezheeliigi iznjirgts.
> 
> Monu Lizu uzgleznoja da Vinchi. Lai cik ciitiigi tu to nekopeetu, par da Vinchi uzskatiits netiksi.
> 
> 2. Pat ja tu pilniigi "neatkariigi" esi "izgudrojis" lietas, kas ir eksisteejushas jau pirms 10 vai vairaak gadiem, tu esi izgudrojis *NEKO* , tukshu vietu.
> ...


 Tas cik liels specs esi tu, norada tavs runas (ratisanas stils)zems es teiktu ar savu dailrunasanu un centies izstiept garaku k****u.

----------


## zzz

Redz gjirtinj izteikshanaas stils tika pakaapeniski piemeerots raimondinja saprashanas pakaapei. No saakumu es veel biju dikti pacietiigs, paskaties septinjas lappusiites atpakalj.  :: 

Bet vispaar tev ir pilnas iespeejas samesties ar raimondinju kopaa un paliidzeet vinjam turpinaat izgudrot siltuma suuknjus un Maksvela deemonus. Esi jau ieprieksh gatavs uz to, ka raimondinsh ir speejiigs izteikties tikai jautaajumu formaa, staastiijuma teikumus vinsh no sevis izspiest nevar.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tad tomēr, kā tur bija, žurnālisti par tiem angļiem visu samuldēja vai kā?

----------


## zzz

Par maksu, raimondinj.  :: 

Ja ilgaaku laiku uzvediisies kaa cilveeks un iemaaciisies savas domas izklaastiit arii staastiijuma teikumu veidaa, tad varbuut mainiishu savus uzskatus par tevi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Stāstījuma teikumi. Mani interesē, kā ir Latvijā ar eksakto izglītību un patentiem. Par eksakto izglītību, sarunās ar dažiem pedagogiem , esmu noskaidrojis, ka 1995.gadā izdarītās izmaiņas notika ļoti centralizēti, pēc komandas. Mani arī interesē, kāpēc vēl joprojām nav tāds Eiropas patents, ja jau Lisabonas stratēģi ir/bija/būs dognatj peregnatj Ameriku.
Tā kā avīzēs bija ziņas par to, ka OSI pārdevis angļiem patentu par jaunu vielu sintēzes paņēmienukuru tie ar 10- kārgu peļņu pārdevuši tālāk, tad domāju ka Jūs varētu ka ko zināt par šo jautājumu. Ļoti iederīgs jautājums topikā par patentiem.

----------


## darvins

Izgudrotājs izgudro un dabūn piķi, bet starpnieks meklē precei tirgu. Un tā jau ir viņa māksla, par cik viņš pārdos šo preci tālāk. 
Tāpat ir ar nekustamo īpašumu. Vieni pasūta, citi būvē, bet trešie šo projektu attīsta un noved lietu līdz galam. 
Un tāpat ir ar kartupeļu ražotāju. Ja pats vēlas, var tupēt tirgū un gaidīt, kad no viņa pirks ūberlabos kartupeļus, bet var arī pa lētāku atdot lielveikalu ķēdei ... tā tas bija/ir/būs ...  ::

----------


## zzz

A leciigums ta joprojaam.. 

ladna raimondinj tu man esi nafig apnicis, pieliksim finaalo ziimodzinju tavam kogjeneraacijas siltumsuuknja izgudrojumam:

http://infoscience.epfl.ch/getfile.py?d ... &version=1

nav gadiijumaa kaadas liidziibas manaamas ar taviem izgudrojumiem?

Tas agregaats Shveicee straadaa jau no 86 gada. 



Nejeegshana lietot googli muusdienaas nav ieteicama. Jo iipashi izgudrotaajam.

----------


## Raimonds1

vot skāde, es savu 1999.gaqdā izdomāju.
Bet tagad manam vēl metāna reaktors ir klāt, ar siltumsūkni var metāna izdalīto daudzumu regulēt. Un vēl šis tas, kas nav tam pieminētajam, tā kā ietekme uz SEG izdali ir labu labā.

Bet kā tur paliek ar to patentu un tiem 10 000 000?
Starp citu, kā Kekulē benzola struktūru atklāja? Sapnī!

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, ja tu sakombinee zobu suku ar flomaasteru un iilenu, tas nav izgudrojums. Arii kogjeneraacijas stacijas, siltuma suuknja un biogaazes gjeneratora kopaa salikshanas fakts to par izgudrojumu nepadara.

----------


## Raimonds1

Bet efekts tad ir un SEG samazinājums arī, ko vēl vajag.
Pats to jauno paņēmienu izdomājāt vai nopārdošanas procesā piedalījāties bez valsts atbalsta patentēšanai? Esot labas iekārtas iepirkuši vismaz.

Un kā ar Kekulē sapni un iztēli?

Starp citu, termofilajam procesam vajadzētu papētīt šo to  ::

----------


## zzz

> Bet efekts tad ir un SEG samazinājums arī, ko vēl vajag.


 Veel vajag nopietnus tehniski-ekonomiskos apreekjinus, kas pamatotu pasaakuma lietderiibu ( pie kam tie nav abstrakti, bet ir piesaistiiti konkreetajai vietai) un ja sanaak, tad tjipa vari klapeet valjaa praktisko realizaaciju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ekonomiskajos aprēķinos, vismaz vārdiski Eiropā un Amerikā, pašlaik parādās tādi jēdzieni, kā siltumnīcas efekta izraisošo gāzu izraisīto klimata pārmaiņu ekonomiskie zaudējumi. Metāns, kā zināms ir 20 reizes kaitīgāka SEG gāze, nekā co2 un tā nokurināšana vien, pat neizmantojot siltumsūkni, kas regulē tā darbību pēc pieprasījuma, dod lielu efektu.

----------


## GuntisK

Ziniet tās visas izgudrojumu lietas man liekas tukša pļāpāšana. Nebūtu labāk nodarboties ar racionalizāciju- piem. uzlabot kādas jau esošas iekārtas darbību. Līdzīgi kā izgudrošana, bet tomēr savādāk...

----------


## Raimonds1

10 000 000 pa tukšo? Tā jau ir.

Idejas jau tomēr ir pamatu pamats, nav ideju- nav jaunas tehno, nav racionalizācijas, nav nekā, tikai darbs no 9.00- 17.00

----------


## Girts

> Redz gjirtinj izteikshanaas stils tika pakaapeniski piemeerots raimondinja saprashanas pakaapei. No saakumu es veel biju dikti pacietiigs, paskaties septinjas lappusiites atpakalj. 
> 
> Bet vispaar tev ir pilnas iespeejas samesties ar raimondinju kopaa un paliidzeet vinjam turpinaat izgudrot siltuma suuknjus un Maksvela deemonus. Esi jau ieprieksh gatavs uz to, ka raimondinsh ir speejiigs izteikties tikai jautaajumu formaa, staastiijuma teikumus vinsh no sevis izspiest nevar.


 Pirmkārt es tev nesmu  gjirtinjs.Otrkārt cieni foruma dalībniekus kādi vini nu šeit ir,šis nav akademiskais datortikls starp institūtiem un univesitātēm.Visi šiet esošie nav ar divām augstkajām izglitibām un aizstāvetiem  zinātniskiem darbiem.Treškart Latvija nav tik liela kā Amerika  un IP adresites no kuram  strada var izkaitļot isā laika posmā,kā rezultata var beigties ka tas notikas  pirms gadiem 6-7 kad par leksanos chata saņē  perienu un bija pārsteigti ka nu tas gadijies. Nebrauc augumā citiem ja tavs augums tev neatlauj.

----------


## zzz

> Pirmkārt es tev nesmu  gjirtinjs.


 Esi jau, esi gjirtinsh.  :: 

Otrkārt cieni foruma dalībniekus kādi vini nu šeit ir,
---------------------------
Kaadi nu vinji sheit ir, taa arii cienu. Cienja tiek izdaliita ljoti ekzakti preciizi atbilstoshi oponenta uzvediibai.

Treškart Latvija nav tik liela kā Amerika  un IP adresites no kuram  strada var izkaitļot isā laika posmā,
---------------
Aiiii, kaa tu mani sabiedeeji.  ::  Ja tik dikti gribi, es tev to IP adresiiti varu pateikt priekshaa, lai nebuutu jaapuulaas ar skaitljoshanu.

Nebrauc augumā citiem ja tavs augums tev neatlauj.
------------------
Nevajag attiecinaat uz citiem savas pasha probleeminjas, gjirtinj.  ::

----------


## malacis

Savas domas šoreiz paturēšu pie sevis, taču pēc stresainas darbdienas interesanta lasāmviela.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad kā tur bija ar tiem angļiem?
Valsts neatbalstot patentu iegūšanu, pakāsa pāris miljonus nodokļos!?

Vispār jau interesanti, piedāvāju ideju, kas uz pusi samazina co2 izmešus un kurināmā patēriņu, bet tā vietā, lai apspriestu, ko vēl bez metāna reaktora piekabināt lai lietderību uzdzītu, sanāca tas, kas sanāca  ::

----------


## andis

Skaidrs, ka nav veerts cjakareeties ar patentu regjistraaciju. Ja ir veeleeshanaas ieguut pieraadiijumus, ka Tu esi idejas autors, apraksti to, ieliec aploksnē, kaartiigi aizliimee ar skocju un nosūti pats sev. Pasta ziimogs ar datumu kalpos par pieraadiijumu. Var paraleeli parsuutiit ideju pats sev caur autoratiivu pasta serveri kaa gmail.  ::

----------


## marisviens

Tik daudz sarakstīts, ka pa šo laiku varētu modeļus/maketus uzbūvēt, lai pārliecinātos par savas idejas noderību. ja man būtu tik spēcīga pārliecība, es nekavētos ne mirkli. Ne reizi vien esmu savas un citu idejas pārvērtis ierīcēs. Ja vajag, varu līdzēt, par maksu protams.

----------


## Vinchi

Patenti ir pati stulbāka lieta kas ir izgudrota. Patentu būšana ir ļoti neizdevīga gala patērētājām + bremzē kopējo lietu attīstību un palīdz miljardieriem tikai uzvārīties uz parastajiem mirstīgiem.

----------


## Epis

> Patenti ir pati stulbāka lieta kas ir izgudrota. Patentu būšana ir ļoti neizdevīga gala patērētājām + bremzē kopējo lietu attīstību un palīdz miljardieriem tikai uzvārīties uz parastajiem mirstīgiem.


 Tā nu gan nav, bez patenta izgudrotājs paliek pliks un nabags, ja nevar pats uzražot, bet tiko izstāsta visiem tā ašākie fiksi norganizē ražošanu un izgudrotājam Figa vien paliek, bet ar patentu ražotājam ir jāmaksā izgudrotājam, labs piemērs ir visi PSRS izgudrotāji kā tas Kalašņikosvs, kas to automātu izgudroja, ja viņš būtu dzimis ASV tad būtu miljardieris, jo tas ir viss masveidīgāk ražotais ierocis, a tā atuors krievījā dzīvo kā nabags. lūk jums patenta jēga. tādu piemēru ir ļoti daudz.

protams nevar jau patentēt katru izgudroto sīkumu, bet tos kur patiešām ir jēga, un iespēja baigi nopelnīt, savādāk patentēšana būs vienkārši izmesta nauda.

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai izgudrotājam nebūtu jāstrādā ikdienišķi darbi, tad tur jau ir tā jega, ka patenta naudas stimulē izgudrot. Ko var izgudrot, ja  no 8-17 diendienā rukā standarta darbu?

----------


## sharps

latvijaa izgodrotaaju darbs netiek noveerteets. taapeec ja izveelas starp stabilu darbu ar stabiliem ienaakumiem 8 stundas dienaa un izgudrotaaja darbu, kuram laiku pa laikam jaakar zobi vadzii. tad logjiski izveele kriit par labu pirmajam. otrais muusu valstii var buut tikai taada hobija liimenii.

----------


## Raimonds1

Risinājums ir kaut ko izdomāt un savā uznēmumā kaktā darbināt un nevienam nerādit un izmantot tikai sev a kaut kadu labaku ražigumu, ekonomiju vai kādu citu parametru TIKAI SAVAM LABUMAM.

----------


## zzz

Izgudrotaaja darbs populaarajaa kultuuraa ir smagi paarveerteets par augstu. Vai citiem vaardiem taadu klasisko pelju slazda vai zobubirstes izgudrotaaja figuuru ar naudas pacinjaam neapber nekur pasaulee. Jo nav jau par ko.

----------


## sharps

par tiem zobirstniekiem piekriitu. bet ja ikdiena ir projekteet nopietnas elektroniskaas sheemas un gjenereet jaunas idejas. piemeeram kaa izspiest lielaaku energjijas ekonomiju no luminiscentaam spuldzeem vai soljinieku ar noteiktu nominaalo jaudu darbinaat taa lai tas attiistiitu lielaakas jaudas nekaa nominaala (zinu vienu taadu patentu Latvijaa par soljiniekiem).
dariit jau taa raimond var. bet ja tas notiek ar uznjeemuma sveetiibu, tad tavs izgudrojums paliktu uznjeemumam.

----------


## Epis

Es ar esu par to ka jāgudro tas ko pašam vaig lai kautko varētu uztaisīt un reālu naudu no tā dabūt, nav jau jēga līst tajās lietās ar kurām nopelnīt neko nevar, kā kādās nanotehnoloģijās, tā ir lielā industrīja un bez miljoniem tur darīt nav ko. 

es te nesen izlasīju a_masika psihopāta aprakstu un ticiet vai nē bet tur ir daudz lietas kas tieši norāda uz izgudrotāju, kā piemēram:
 lai vispār kautko izgurotu ir jādomā savādāk nekā cilvēku pamat masa, paši saprotat ka cilvēki zin tikai to kas jau ir izgudrots līdz ar to tur nekā jauna nav, bet pēc tiem psihopāta apraksta punktiem vienīgie cilvēki kas domā savādāk un nepiekrīt pamat masas viedokļiem ir psihie, tākā bišķi sliman tomēr cilvēkam ir jābūt, lai rastos neparastas idejas, fantāzijas, kas atšķirās no vispār pieņemtām normām un iespējams ka kāda no trakajām idejām arī būs reāla. 

Pēc faktiem visi mākslinieki ir vairāk vai mazāk garīgi slimi, jo padomājiet kurš tad ies un radīt mākslu, normāls cilvēks strādā normālu standart darbu par ko maksā cieto algu un miers, a mākslinieks riskē labi apzinoties ka var nonākt bankrota situācijā.

Sanāk ka cilvēks kurš neriskē nevar būt par izgudrotāju.

----------


## zzz

Nu ja. Tikai cilveeki kuri dara nopietnas lietas parasti necenshas sevi izteelot par milzu izgudrotaajiem.

Piemeeri iz shii pasha foruma. Nuu teiksim AA Maaris. Daudz esi dzirdeejis no vinja pazinjojumus
es izgudroju, es atklaaju ?? Laikam tachu nee. Tachi "izgudrotaaji" un "atklaajeeji" mums ir gan.
epis un Raimonds1. Magneetiskie muuzhiigie dzineeji, siltuma suuknji, Maksvela deemoni,
cnc superroboti, kas ieliks klokji visai industrijai, kaa no paarpilniibas raga. Vieniigaa skaade
ka milzu izgudrojumi ta uztaisiiti tikai ar meeli.

----------


## Epis

redz vārdam izgudroju ir plaša nozīme vārdu var piesaistīt pie tiem lielajiem izgudrojumiem, vai var būt visādiem sīkajiem, personīgiem izgudrojumiem, piemēram ja es izgudroju shēmu kā pieslēgt AT90USB pie fpga un SPI, tad es varu to saukt par savu nelielo izgudrojumu, protams tas nav nekāds Fundamentālais izgudrojums, 
Pēc būtības jebkuru lietu kuru es izdomāju es varu saukt par izgudrojumu, jo apskatamies no kā tad sastāv vārds izgudroju, no darbības vārda gudrot (sinonīms domāt) un pielikuma IZ kas norāda uz kautkādu darbību, tātad ja es kautko izdomāju, es arī varu teikt izgudroju. protams runa var būt kādā līmenī ir tas izgudrojums. 

Tākā viss ir pareizi.

----------


## zzz

LR Patentu likums 2. panta 6.punkts

(6) Izgudrojumam ir izgudrojuma līmenis, ja attiecīgās nozares speciālists konstatē, ka tas acīm redzami neizriet no iepriekšējā tehnikas līmeņa.

Taa kaa daragusha epi, ikkatrs triviaalais savienojums, ko tu ievelc shemochkaa, nepavisam NAV izgudrojums. Taadas pupu mizas tu vari censties savai maaminjai iestaastiit vai klachu tantinjaam pensionaareem pagalmaa.

----------


## zzz

Okei tas bija no vecaa likuma. Jaunajaa rakstiits shitentaa

7. pants. Izgudrojuma līmenis
(1) Izgudrojumu uzskata par atbilstošu izgudrojuma līmenim, ja, ņemot vērā tehnikas līmeni,
izgudrojums nav acīmredzams lietpratējam attiecīgajā tehnikas jomā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nesen te bija topiks apr gaismas mūziku. Ideja izmantot VU logaritmisko skalu signāla ciparošanai un 5 izejas vienas vietā un shēmas vienkaršošana noteikti gan jau nevelk uz izgudrojumu, bet būtiski vienkāršo signāla saspiešanas procesu. Nu ir tā ideja, ko tālāk - cik LV pirks gaismenes ?????  
Veinigais izdomat kaut ko, kas LV patēretajam būtu interesants un pielāgot kādu gatavu shēmu.

Kas atteicas uz siltumsūkņiem, 90% populācijas nemaz nevar iebraukt jēdzienos -  2 enerģijas avoti, tāpēc virs 100%.

----------


## Epis

> 7. pants. Izgudrojuma līmenis
> (1) Izgudrojumu uzskata par atbilstošu izgudrojuma līmenim, ja, ņemot vērā tehnikas līmeni,
> izgudrojums nav acīmredzams lietpratējam attiecīgajā tehnikas jomā.


 


> LR Patentu likums 2. panta 6.punkts
> (6) Izgudrojumam ir izgudrojuma līmenis, ja attiecīgās nozares speciālists konstatē, ka tas acīm redzami neizriet no iepriekšējā tehnikas līmeņa.


 Tu iebrauci auzās, tās ir definīc(apraksts) izgudrojumiem kurus var patentēt, un  viņiem jābūt attiecīgā tizgudrojuma līmenī, ja izgudrojums nav šajā līmenī tad to nav vērts patentēt, bet tas nenozīmē ka tas nav izgudrojums.

Tīrā izgudrojuma Definīcija varētu būt tāda, ka izgudrojums ir kautkas jauns (vienalga kas) ko cilvēks ir izdomājis, un pēc loģikas cilvēks var to saukt par savu izgudrojumu ja viņš nezin nevienu citu pasaulē kas kautko tādu jau nav izgudrojis, protams tiko tu to uzini tad tas vairs nav izgudrojums, teorētiski tas nozīmē to ka ja tu dzīvo mežā un izgudro, atklāj to ka apaļš akmens ripo labāk nekā kantains un uztaisi tačku ar apaļu ratu, tu vari priecāties un nosaukt to par savu izgudrojumu, bet tiko tu ieraugi ka attāls kaimiņš jau sen izmanto apaļas formas riteni savai tačkai vai kam citam tā tu saproti ka neko jaunu nēsi izgudrojis.  ::

----------


## zzz

epi muldeetaj, izteiciens "izgudrojums bez izgudrojuma liimenja"  paartulkojot no patentu valodas uz parasto noziimee - tuksha vieta.  ::

----------


## Epis

Tā nu gan nav apskaties uzmanīgāk ko nozīmē vārdi "izgudrojums bez izgudrojuma liimenja", teorētiski tāda izgudrojuma kuram nav kautkāds izgudrojuma līmenis nepastav, jautājums var būt cik tas līmenis ir augsts ?  un vai tas ir pietiekoši augsts lai viņu patentētu. 

vispār šitā var diskutēt bezgalīgi kas tiek domāts ar vārdu izgudrojums un patents. (man jau apnika)

----------


## zzz

epi daragusha, tev ar vienu reizi nepielec?

7. pants. Izgudrojuma līmenis
(1) Izgudrojumu uzskata par atbilstošu izgudrojuma līmenim, ja, ņemot vērā tehnikas līmeni,
izgudrojums nav acīmredzams lietpratējam attiecīgajā tehnikas jomā.

Bezgaliigi diskuteet tu tur vari tikai pats ar sevi.

----------


## Raimonds1

""Izgudrojumu uzskata par atbilstošu izgudrojuma līmenim, ja, ņemot vērā tehnikas līmeni,
Izgudrojums nav acīmredzams lietpratējam attiecīgajā tehnikas jomā.""   informācija mainās tik ātri, ka lietpratējs var nebūt lietas kursā par to, kāds tas  limenis ir.  Mazai valstij var nemaz nebūt kādas jomas lietpratēja. Daži izgudrojumi var skart starpnozaru principus, kurus jomas šaurais specs var nezināt. Kā nozares specs var tikt uzaicināts iekārtu uzstādītājs un tehniskais konsultants( jautājumā par siltumsūkņiem - kā solis sāņus no pamattēmas - motori, Peltjē, siltuma zudumi vados un trubās - tā purvā). 


"Izgudrojumam ir izgudrojuma līmenis, ja attiecīgās nozares speciālists konstatē, ka tas acīm redzami neizriet no iepriekšējā tehnikas līmeņa.""
Nu un , ka izriet - ko tad. 
Pirms kāda laika dzēsēji netika mājā, jo bija dzelzs durvis. Vakar visās tv demonstrēja Kobru, kas ar ūdeni un abrazīvu iet cauru betonam un metālam. 
Metāla abrazīva griešana ar ūdeni ir zināma jau sen . Tad dzēsēju iekārta nez ir vai nav patentēta?  ::    Princips tas pats - ūdens, spiediens, abrazīvs. Un ko tad, ja kāds dzēsējs, sāpošu sirdi gājis skatīties metālistu verķus, iedomājas, ka šito tak var pielāgot viņa darbam - tas būs izgudrojums vai nē, ja citur tāds verķis jau darbojas?

----------


## zzz

> "Izgudrojumam ir izgudrojuma līmenis, ja attiecīgās nozares speciālists konstatē, ka tas acīm redzami neizriet no iepriekšējā tehnikas līmeņa.""
> Nu un , ka izriet - ko tad.


 Tad izgudrojumam izgudrojuma liimenja nav un chushss, patentinju dabuut nevar , paldies, bija jauki iepaziities, pienaaciet veel kaadu dieninju, ja izgudrosiet ko citu, bai bai. Un nekaadas bezgaliigaas diskusijas, kas epim reegojas.

----------


## Raimonds1

jā un dzēsoņi gaida 3 gadus, jo LV nav neviena, kas prātā saliks kopā metāla plāksni horizontāli uz kompjutervadāma galda ar zināmu patērēto jaudu, ūdeni un abrazīvu ar dzivokļa durvīm

pūlis sajūsmā rēc
izgudrotāji, ..... iedomājies

----------


## zzz

Raimond, man netop skaidrs kur tev probleema? Nu ej, apgaadaa ugunsdzeeseejus ar atbilstosho agregaatu, kaa arii siltuma suuknjiem un Maksvela deemoniem kaa jaunaam metodeem ugunsgreeku dzeeshanaa.  Vieniigais ka peec plashas durvju zaagjeeshanas agregaataa raadiishanas televiizijaa, taa shvaki buus sevi pozicioneet kaa vinja izgudrotaaju (laikam jau kaadi citi cilveecinji to ir paveikushi).

----------


## Raimonds1

Problēma ir attieksme.
No tā izriet - laiks, kādā Cobra atnāk uz Latviju vai tiek realizēta tepat.
arī personu skaits, kas gribētu kaut ko izgudrot.
No tā savukārt - problēmas - darba kvalitāte, eksoprta/importa bilance,  ::  pensijas.
Un pari visam - neviens neko no tā nemācās. 

un pāri visam biomasa ierēc par patentiem  :: 

interesanti, pats esi kaut ko izdomājis? Nopatenteji? Ko nopirki par saņemto naudu? !

----------


## karloslv

Da beidziet lekties. Patentēt var gandrīz jebko, divu vārdu salikums jau ir patentējams, vārdu saraksts (vārdnīca) ir patentējams, veids, kā es eju uz darbu, ir patentējams. Tikai - KAM TAS IR VAJADZĪGS, resp., vai kāds būs par to gatavs maksāt? Nu nestrādā Latvijā tāds mehānisms, da i arī tās inovācijas nefig nav nevienam vajadzīgas (lasi - nav gatavs maksāt un interesēties), tikai padodiet lielāku plazmas televizoru, lai var labāk redzēt, kā zvaigznes dejo. 
Tā vietā es savu radošo potenciālu realizēju darbā (kur tas pārvēršas $$$, zināšanās, pieredzē, cieņā un atzinībā), un ārpus darba - hobijos, kur tas pārvēršas par visu to pašu, tikai $$$ ir ar mīnusa zīmi. 

Patentēšana jau nav dzīvotspējīga pati par sevi un cilvēkiem nav nekādas motivācijas kaut ko patentēt, ja aiz tā nestāv $$$. Amerikā tad arī raujas katrs nopatentēt peles klikšķi, jo tur par to vēlāk var tiesā sūdzēt lielas kompānijas, un tur darbojas naudas plūsma. Latvijā tevi ignorēs, paņirgāsies, un, ja daudz leksies, vienkārši sados pa galvu.

----------


## Raimonds1

"""Nu nestrādā Latvijā tāds mehānisms, da i arī tās inovācijas nefig nav nevienam vajadzīgas (lasi - nav gatavs maksāt un interesēties), tikai padodiet lielāku plazmas televizoru, lai var labāk redzēt, kā zvaigznes dejo. """

taisnība. Un pats labakais - pa ja pašam tās inovācijas pilnīgi konkrēti varētu palīdzēt, i tad neinteresē!

Tad, ka vidējais pensis, lauku praktiķis un skolas tehno guru(mobilā pogu parzinātājs) sasaistis skolu interesu pulciņus, patentu skaitu Latvijas zinātniekiem ar inovativo firmu % īpatsvaru un savu pensijas ceineri, kas ir pielikts, pateicoties no ārzemem nākušām naudiņām, nevis iegrābjot inflācijass kase, tad Latvijai pienāks zelta laiki  ::

----------


## Epis

Raimondam taisnība ka lielākā problēma latvinā ir tas ka tie cilvēki kas tos patentus pieņem un pārbauda nav tādā līmenī, kāds ir pats izgudrojums līdz ar to nemaz nesaprot par ko vispār runa, 

Man pirms (laikam jau 3 gadiem) tieši tā arī bīj eju patentēt, uzrakstu savu izgudrojuma aprakstu sev saprotamā valodā un tur sēž kautkāds iesūnojis vecs mehāniķis un neko nesaprot, sāk vēl mani lamāt ka nemākot rakstīt, nākošreiz es paņēmu līdzi savu izgudrojumu un rādu šam tas tāpat neko nerubī, Kā es varu kautko nopatentēt ja tas vecais perdelis svieš atpakaļ dēļ savas nezināšanas, 
Faktiski Neviens cits izņemot mani šeit Latvijā nav tādā līmenī lai vispār saprastu ko es tur mēģinu patentēt, kas tā par jaunu veida knstrukciju, kas ir pārāka par visām citām konstrukcijām (attiecīgajam produktam). 
Savu konstrukcijas pārākumu par pārējo pasauli es pierādīju ar pāris Protatipiem kas veiksmīgi darbojās 1-2gadus.  neviens no vietējiem man arī neticēja kamēr paši savām acīm neredzēja un neiemēģināja, jo neviens jau neko nerubī no mehānikas un to vispār saprast ir grūti, 

Un kurš tagat varētu pateikt ka tas nav nekāds izgudrojums tikai dēļ tā ka man nav patenta. 

Tas ir pēc ZZZ filozofijas, ja izgudrojums nav uzskatāms par izgudrojumu kamēr tam nav patents, katukāds sviests   ::

----------


## zzz

Nuuu, tu tomeer vareetu savas vaimanas kaut kaa konkreetaakos teikumos izpaust.  :: 

Ja gribi pavaideet ka LR nav iisti sakariiga vide normaalai uznjeemejdarbiibai, nu ir taada lieta.

Ja vaideeshanas pamataa ir teema ka mani Raimondu-izgudrotaaju nenoveertee un nemaksaa par maniem veertiigajiem izgudrojumiem (siltuma suukni un Maksvela demonu) miljonus vai vismaz tuukstoshus baksu, tad pareizi vien dara.

----------


## karloslv

Vot lai nu kurš būtu runājis par mehāniku un par to, ka citi neko nesaprot no tās, ja ne vien tas, kurš te pirms laika prasīja, kā gan īsti varētu aprēķināt veikto attālumu, ja zināms paātrinājums. Par kapacitātoriem un citu nespēju to saprast (es visu rubīju, pārējie visi lohi, neatzīst manu ģenialitāti, bļ*) arī bija zināms piemērs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu es izgudroju vienu figņu, kas man ietaupa laiku, ražojot vienu devaisu. Da nekur es to nepatentēšu, bet izmantošu tikai sev, lai gan esmu pārliecināts, kādiem pārsimt uzņēmēju tāds derētu, bet mehānismu, kā es par to dabūšu piki man nepiedāvā.  :: 

Tēma tomēr ir cita - inflācija, zems darba ražīgums, galvenā industrija - purva arhitektūra, nevis elektornika, programmamas vai MIG/MAG metināmie.  :: 
Pat ne zinamu procesu ieviesana ražošanā.

----------


## zzz

daragusha epi, tev joprojaam nepielec (nav gan nekaads briinums) - izgudrojums nav nekaads izgudrojums ja tas ir aciimredzams un triviaals.

Un tas ka patentu valdee tevi atshuva, bija tikai likumsakariigi  ::  - nu nevar patenta pieteikumaa figureet kapacitaatori un tamliidziigaas epja pashizfantazeetaas valodnieciskaas peerles. Man bail pat iedomaaties kaadus murgus tu tur biji uzkjelleejis mehaanikas terminu vietaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā...un tagad visiem, lai pierādītu, ka viņi nav nemaz tik stulbi, jāizstāsta visas idejas...  :0

Interese pēc - tas gan nav patents --- vai ir vienkaršāka shēma skaņas diapazona saspiešanai, kā šis?

----------


## zzz

> Nu es izgudroju vienu figņu, kas man ietaupa laiku, ražojot vienu devaisu. Da nekur es to nepatentēšu, bet izmantošu tikai sev, lai gan esmu pārliecināts, kādiem pārsimt uzņēmēju tāds derētu, bet mehānismu, kā es par to dabūšu piki man nepiedāvā.


 Mehaanisms parastais - organizee savas fignjas razhoshanu un paardoshanu tiem paarsimts uznjeemeejiem, kuriem vinja buutu noderiiga. Paraadiiba ka es, Raimonds, kaut ko izgudroju un turpmaak kasu nabu, kameer par manu izgudrojumu dzilji pateiciigaa cilveece kaisa man virsuu naudas zhuukshnjus, ir shausmiigi reta jebkuraa vietaa pasaulee, ne tikai Latvijaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tai lietai ir viens būtisks defekts - detaļas ir redzamas un virpotājs un frēzētājs kopā tādu izgatavo pusstundas laikā. 
Un Latvijā idejas tiek aizsargatas  ::

----------


## zzz

> Jā...un tagad visiem, lai pierādītu, ka viņi nav nemaz tik stulbi, jāizstāsta visas idejas...  :0


 Pasarg dievinsh forumu no taa.  ::  Ir jau mums te epis ar savu ideju klaastiishanu. 

1) visus jau sen zaje..l ar to 
2) ir pieraadiijis ekzakti preteejo - ka IR stulbs.

----------


## zzz

> Tai lietai ir viens būtisks defekts - detaļas ir redzamas un virpotājs un frēzētājs kopā tādu izgatavo pusstundas laikā.


 Nu tad nekaa. Ne no katras pupu mizas var uzvaariities, taada nu taa suuraa pasaule ir. Njemot veeraa sho beediigo faktu Raimods savu ieriices milzu ideju vareetu njemt un ziedot par velti - tjipa lai celtu Latvijas ruupnieciibas rezhiigumu ar to.

>Un Latvijā idejas tiek aizsargatas.

Joprojaam populaarie maldi ka plikas idejas ir kaut kas baisi veertiigs un aizsargaajams. Welkomeets uz reaalo pasauli - taa nepavisam nav.

----------


## sharps

> EPIS
> Tā nu gan nav apskaties uzmanīgāk ko nozīmē vārdi "izgudrojums bez izgudrojuma liimenja", teorētiski tāda izgudrojuma kuram nav kautkāds izgudrojuma līmenis nepastav, jautājums var būt cik tas līmenis ir augsts ? un vai tas ir pietiekoši augsts lai viņu patentētu.
> 
> vispār šitā var diskutēt bezgalīgi kas tiek domāts ar vārdu izgudrojums un patents. (man jau apnika)


 
nav jau nekaads briinums, ka Latvija pilna ar visaadiem nespeciaalistiem, kas skaidri uzrakstiitu tekstu var interpreteet 10 dazhaados veidos. tad nu saakaas taadi marazmi kaa diskusijas.

----------


## Epis

Toreiz es uz intuīciju, loģisko domāšanu to visu izgudroju bez nekādām fizikas formulā, mana izgudrojuma pamatā bīj loģiskā domāšana, piemēram paņemam 2 trubas un zinām aptuveni cik reizes viena stiprāka par otru tad no tā izdomājam cik varētu būt sipra trešā truba, tika rēķinātās attiecības diamtros, šķērsgriezuma laukumos, metāla daudzumā un tā tālāk, bet ne paši izturības parametri,tikai pēc tam kad es iemācījos ar FEA simulātoru modelēt tad patiesi sapratu sava izgudrojuma potenciālu, un pierādīju savu ideju profesionālā (ar cipariem) līmenī. 

Problēma ir tur ka, tiko tas patentu vecis iraudzīja mani tādu jaunu dzeku bez tehnaloga diploma, doktor grāda, tā viņa attieksme jau bīja negatīva, jo es nerunāju viņu Terminu valodā, bet kautkādā savā (no angļu tūlkojumiem (kā šeit) valodā, tādēļ viņš neko nesaprata, bet otriz ka es noliku priekšā izgudrojumu viņš apskatījās, varēja tad pateikt kā to lietu pareizi lai apraksta, bet nekā mute ciet neko nezinu, es tam idiņam saku šitas ir protatips testēts un viss čotka, vai tad ar to nepietiek, ka es reālā dzīvē var pierādīt to ka man viss strādā un pārliecināties ka citiem nekā tāda nav var caur internetu pagoglējot, jā kas es vēljoprojām esu pasaulē vienīgis  ::   ar to es varu Lepoties. 

neslēpšu ka bīju ļoti ļoti dusmīgs   ::   un tā ir augstākā mērā diskriminācija pret tiem kuriem nav DIPLOMA, un kas nerunā tavā TErminu valodā !!  un nekādas pretīmnākšana, studentiem tur patentu birojā ir pat atlaides, bet kā lai students(toreiz bīju) kautko nopatentē, ja viņu uzskata par kautkādu tur muļķi ???  pat tad ja parādi savu izgudrojumu un praktiski pierādi ka tas ir kautkas parāks par citiem. 
Vienīgais ka novētēja manu izgudrojumu ir visi vietējie džēki, viņiem pēc testiem nācās to atzīt ka es esu izgudrotājs  :: , un baumas ir tālu tālu izplatī'jušās (arī ārpus latvijas)par manu unikālu izgudrojumu (protams tikai starp savējiem). 

un pasakat kur šeit ir taisnība ?? iedomīgais patentu tehnologs mani pasūtīja a vietējā tauta novērtēja un atzina.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nepiekrītu, topikā par Robotu, kas seko līnijai, Epim nebija nekādu problemu filtrēt, kas būtu jāuzdod folowera mikrenei, kas būs, ja jūtigos elementus liksim 2 vai 3 rindas, kas būs ar 0 un 1 inversiju, utt vēl kādi 10 atslēgas jautājumi, kuros augšminētais Epis orientējas.   Ja mērķis ir atbaidīt jaunos censoņus no stulbu jautājumu uzdošanas, tad man ir skaidrs, kāpēc iesācēju topikā tās nelaimīgais 3 rezistoru slēgums ar visām strāvām un spriegumiem ir iestrēdzis kapitāli.  Tāpēc jau neviens cits ar savam idejām neuzbāžas.
Viens no elektronikas entuziastu resursiem ir visādi programmētaji, kas nemācījas fiziku, bet tagad  saprot, ka mikreņu spraušana slotos nav pamatu pamats un uzdod stulbus jautājumus un piedalas procesā ar idejām.  Un tad jau līdz patentiem nav tālu  ::

----------


## zzz

> neslēpšu ka bīju ļoti ļoti dusmīgs    un tā ir augstākā mērā diskriminācija pret tiem kuriem nav DIPLOMA, un kas nerunā tavā TErminu valodā !!


  ::   ::   ::  Jaa, epi daragusha, taa nu vinsh ir, ja nu tu gribi verveleet pashsagudrotu vaardelju valodinjaa, tad reekjinies ar to, ka citi neveeleesies uz to paariet. Un diskriminees, diskriminees, diskriminees tevi visu dziivi.  ::

----------


## Epis

Viadzētu Valdības atbalstu tādiem kā es, kuri kautko ir izgudrojuši bet nemāk uzrakstīt to sūda patentu, pareizā vietējo Tehnologu valodā. 

Ja kāds netic man ir protatipi kas kalpojuši jau vairāk par 2gadiem. 
un pat šodien ar manu protatipu kāds braukā, tas jau ir aizgājis no viena saimnieka pie cita, tast ik liecina par konstrukcijas superīgumu un kvalitāti ! 

Kādēļ es neuztraucos par to ka kāds to ideju varētu nospert ir vienkarši tie kas braukā ir pārāk jauni un dumji lai vispār kautko saprastu, no tā kā tas viss tur darbojās un uz kādiem principiem balstīts. 

Tie nav nekādi murgi tā ir reāla ierīce kas reāli dzīvē tiek izmantota.

----------


## Epis

ja kas vikings ir redzējis manu ričuku ar visu izgudrojumu, bet viņš tajā lietā neorjentējās līdz ar to nevar neko oblektīvu pateikt, izņemot vizuālo novētējumu.

----------


## zzz

Un kakova hrena valdiibas? Tavs izgudrojums, tu arii par vinju ruupeejies.  Kuraa katraa laikaa vareeji sev noliigt patentu speciaalistu ij pieaicinaat konsultaacijaam kaadu mashiinbuuves profesoru. Ne par velti gan buutu shie prieki.

----------


## Raimonds1

Neaizmirssti, ka demokrātija paredz to, ka vairākums saprot, kas ir un kas nav labs, reāls, derīgs.

Kādi patenti, ja maiize un benzīns dārgi!

----------


## sharps

Epi terminologjija ir jaaieveero. sheemas uzbuuvi un darbiibas principus nevar aprakstiit ar taadiem terminiem kaa kapacitors, induktors utml. taapeec jau tev to patentu nepienjeema un tas vechuks uz tevi lamaajaas. esmu ar cilveekiem runaajis, kas ir ieguvushi patentus. ka aprakstos ir jaabuut preciizai terminologjijai. nekaadi kaiminju vasjkas termini netiek pienjemti.
man par shitaadiem terminiem   ::  , kad logjistikas meitenes suuta detaljas aarzemees. jautaaju vinjaam no kurienes tie tiek izrauti? pamatojums, bet anglju valodaa aprakstos tachu ir.

----------


## zzz

Patents ir biedra izgudrotaaja epja iipashaas tiesiibas izmantot vinja milzu izgudrojumu (uzvaariities) un neljaut citiem to izmanot bez biedra izgudrotaaja atljaujas (neljaut citiem uzvaariities). Kaalabad gan valstij buutu speciaali jaapuulaas sponsoreet un vest aiz rocinjas biedru izgudrotaaju epi vinja privaatajaa biznesa plaanaa? Patentu iesniegshana uz vispaareejiem principiem (studentiem atlaides). Var griezties privaatajaa kantorii gemoney, raidiijumaa Latvijas ideja.

----------


## Epis

Es toreiz bīju Students, kur studentam izraut pāris tūkstošus latu lai tur kāds to patentu uzraksta, es tam patentu vecim prasu tad pasaki kā pareizi terminu valodā to un šo apzīmē(lai pats pielabo to kas viņam nepatīk), tas tik nodiršās un neko nepasaka, vai tad tā ir pretīmnākšana studentam ? 

vietējie čomi, lai arī pilnīgi atsisti, saprot par ko runāju, vismaz māja ar galvu ka saprot (reāli jau neko nesaprata, bīja priecīgi ka dabūjuši labu detaļu). 

bez patenta tādu lietu vispār ražot nevar, jo tiko pasaules lielās firmas kautko uzodīs tā pēc 3-6 mēnešiem saštancēs miljonus taivānā, un paliksi ar garu degunu, tādi precidenti jau šajā sporta industrījā ir bījuši, pat par spīti visiem patentiem konkurenti štancē to pašu kas tev (viņiem taivānā pajāt uz tavu patentu) un kamēr tisāsies viņi savu daļu būs nopelnījuši.
vienīgais veids kā tos taivāniešus izbāzt ir štancēt tik lēti lai neviens cits tur nelīstu, un to var izdarīt tikai ar robatiem, ja nav robatu tad var pat nesapņot kā taivānieti salikt štancēšanas ātrumā un izmaksās  ::

----------


## zzz

Jaa, nav nekaadas pretimnaakshanas studentam no taivaanieshu puses skaudrajaa sporta prichindaalju razhoshanas lielbiznesaa. Taapeec tagad pashrociigi jaabuuvee fpga supercnc robotu armija, lai vareetu uzgriezt viitnes un salikt taivaanieshus vienos vaartos.

----------


## Epis

Vispār būtu intresanti dzirdēt kādus stāstus kā kāds ir izgudrojis, un pats uzsācis sava izgudrojuma ražošanu no 0 ar minimāliem kapitāla iegūldījumiem.  ::  
Pāris tādus veiksmes stāstus esu šur tur lasījis, bet tas ir par ārzemniekiem.

----------


## Vinchi

Neviens neko jaunu neizgudro atrod svaigu un ejošu ideju ārzemēs un pēc tam ātri uzcept Latvijā  :: 
Par patentiem pat nesapņo.

----------


## Mosfet

Vai kāds ir papētijis tā nopietni patentus sevis interesējošā nozarē? 
Mans secinājums ir tāds vismaz tas atiecas uz spēka elektroniku un motoru vadību- viss ko patentē ir 2-5 gadu vecas idejas kas nevienam nav īpaši  vajadzīgas . Jo ja nopatentē tu redzi ideju un vari attistīt to labakā izpildijumā vai radīr ko pilnīgi citu. Ražo un tirgo, konkurenti kamēr izpētis un uzsāks ražošanu paies laiks.Jo tiesašnas ir diezgan ilgstoša un bezmēķiga-neviens jau neņem pliku ideju, bet gan to uzlabo un ieliek sava ražojuma. Ja nemaldos IR un ST mikroelektronics savā laikā cīnijās par strāvas pumpja shematisko risināju-rezultāts abiem baigi līdzīgi. 
Epim vienā vietā var piekrist un tā to dara ļoti daudzi ražo savu produktu un domā jaunu ideju, kad jaunā ir gatava patentē ja grib ,veco un uz priekšu ar jauno.
Ja jau Epi tev pieder tāda fundamentāla ideja ka tu vari ar to apgāzt pasaules industriju sava nozarē- pārdod ideju ražotājam vismaz tiksi pie kaut kādas naudas- taivānieši pieņemami maksā par ideju būs tev nauda un nebūs jācīnās ar CNC robotu būvi. Pirms tam gan pārbaudi vai tava ideja nav kur nopatentēta-citādi būs tā ļoti neveikli.Tā teikt vai ideja ir patentu tīra.
Un vēl visviltīgākos patentus prot rakstīt japāņi-ideju ir bet daudzos gadijumos to ir grūti atkaŗtot.
Spriedumi par izgudrotāju dzīvi te gan ir izskanējuši tāda smiekligā formā.

----------


## zzz

> Vai kāds ir papētijis tā nopietni patentus sevis interesējošā nozarē?


 Darba jomaa laiku pa laikam tas jaadara. Vpolnje nopietni. 

>Mans secinājums ir tāds vismaz tas atiecas uz spēka elektroniku un motoru vadību- viss ko patentē ir 2-5 gadu vecas idejas 

2-5 gadi paiet kameer patentinsh iztinas cauri patenteeshanas procesam un tieshaam beidzot publiceejas kaa patents. Publiski jau ieprieksh zinaamas idejas patenteet nevar. (Vismaz formaali. Realitaatee patentu biroji var nosachkot uttt. Tad rodas patentu izbaazenji.) Taa kaa pirms 2-5 gadiem taa vecaa (toreiz jaunaa) ideja ir bijusi, pirmaamkaartaam, iesniegta kaa patenta pieteikums, otraamkaartaam, tikai tad laista klajaa kaa razhojums vai publikaacija.

>kas nevienam nav īpaši  vajadzīgas . Jo ja nopatentē tu redzi ideju un vari attistīt to labakā izpildijumā vai radīr ko pilnīgi citu. Ražo un tirgo, konkurenti kamēr izpētis un uzsāks ražošanu paies laiks.Jo tiesašnas ir diezgan ilgstoša un bezmēķiga-neviens jau neņem pliku ideju, bet gan to uzlabo un ieliek sava ražojuma. 

Ir jau ir, gan viens, gan otrs . Reaali patentinji meedz gan buut noderiigi - kompaanijaam, kuraam ir pietiekami naudinjas advokaatus algot un tiesaaties kur vajag.  Jo ne jau visas lietas ir tik viegli uzlabojamas vai aizvietojamas ar ko citu, lai no patentiem izvairiitos.

----------


## Epis

neliels oftops pa tiem siltumsūkņiem un ģenerātoriem  :: 

Kādi Raimond bīj tie tavi aprēķini par tiem siltumsūkņiem + ģenerātoriem, tā tava ideja nebīj līdzīga šai shēmai ko es fiksi uzmetu.
Faktiski es tagat noskatījos to raidījumu Kas notiek Latvijā par to enerģetikas problēmu un tur bīj bišķi runa par tām Coģenerācijas iekārtām, kas ražo gan elektrību (ar tvaika turbīnām), gan siltumu, un tad tehniski to siltumu varētu laist atpakaļ iekšā tvaika turbīnā, bet lai to izdarītu vaig kautkādu siltumsūkni, un jatas siltumsūknis kaut (ja viņam ir tā 400% efektivitāte tad viņš varēs tehniski 75% siltuma enerģijas no turbīnas izplūdes ielikt atpakaļ turbīnā un ja turbīna ir 50% efektīva (pārvērš siltumu enerģijā) tad sanāk ka no no neizmantotiem 50% siltuma atgūstam 33,7%, jeb dabūnam pa 16.7-20% vairāk elektrības  ::  un tad jau turbīnas + SS efektivitāte būtu nevis 50% bet gan 66.5-70% man liekās ka tas ir tīri normāli.

Tehniski tas ir reāli tikai tad ja ir tāds siltumsūknis kas no kādiem 30-40C var uztaisīt tos 150-160, tempertūras es pats uz dullo izdomāju, man liekās ka tā apmēram vaidzētu būt, intreses pēc var jau noskaidrot. 

skaidrs ir tas ka šādai sistēmai standarta mājas siltumsūknis neder, te vaig tādu kas darbojās augstās tempertūras.

Un papildus visu sistēmu var dzesēt ar to siltumsūkni, tākā siltumsūknis visus dzesēs (+ pats sevi āri) un tā iekapsulējot visu sistēmu tai efektivitātei vaidzētu būt par pāris % vēl lielākai  ::  

Cik tas ir reāli ??

----------


## zzz

> pārbaudi vai tava ideja nav kur nopatentēta-citādi būs tā ļoti neveikli.Tā teikt vai ideja ir patentu tīra.


 


> vai tad ar to nepietiek, ka es reālā dzīvē var pierādīt to ka man viss strādā un pārliecināties ka citiem nekā tāda nav var caur internetu pagoglējot, jā kas es vēljoprojām esu pasaulē vienīgis  ar to es varu Lepoties.


 Tur viss ir shtokos - epis savas idejas patentu tiiriibu paarbauda pagoogleejot internetu (nez kaadeelj man gan nerodas paarlieciiba  ::  ka vinsh tiem meerkjiem lieto wipo.int, uspto.gov vai kaut vai google.com/patents)

----------


## zzz

Jaaaaa epis-izgudrotaajs pilnaa spozhumaa. Saziimeejam kvadraatinjus, pieliekam tiem no gaisa pagraabtus ciiparinjus klaat, un skat - pasaules energjeetikas probleemas atrisinaatas vienaa veezienaa. Taadi siikumi ka tas kas tur uzzimeets ir fizikaals analfabeetisms, muusu izgudrotaaju aizkustinaat nespeej - ja fizika nesakriit ar vinja ideju lidojumu, tad jo sliktaak fizikai.

Un vispaar epi - nafiga taadas zamorochkas ar kraasniim un turbiinaam un taa taalaak, tev tak sen jau vajadzeeja kaartiigi pieveersties magneetu muuzhiigajam dzineejam. Tas tachu shitaadai kropliigai ietaisei iekabinaas visos parametros, ko tu ar novecojushaam tehnologjijaam kraameejies, elektriiba jaaieguust pa taisno no magneetiem, bez jebkaadaam vecmodiigaam kurinaashanaam.

----------


## Helmars

Šodien slashdotā ir kārtējais raksts par patentu troļļiem - http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/...903/article.pl. Tas gan dažus var saniknot, bet raksts nav latviešu valodā.
Vai cienījamais izgudrotājs varētu pastāstīt sīkāk par savu velosipēdu? Bieži tiek nepamatoti lietots teiciens "izgudrot velosipēdu", taču lielie velosipēdu ražotāji tiešām iespaidīgi tērē pētniecībai. Piemēram, Trek šogad izlaidis divas modeļu sērijas ar pamatīgiem uzlabojumiem - Madone un Fuel EX.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ne gluzi tā...
COP pie zemas apkures elementa temepratūras...   zudumi vados un trubās... vairāku elementu satīklošana, iespēja atmest lieko pie maza siltuma patēriņa....

Vispirms - nav tā, ka ideju un to, kas tās spējīgi izdomāt ir tik daudz, ka vai nu...NAV   Maz ir arī tādu, kas var vispar saprast izgudrojuma būtību. piemēram, tam siltumsūkņa projektam esmu redzejis diplomētus siltumtehnikas inženeirus, kuriem uzreiz princips - 2 enerģijas avoti nu neaiziet un viss.
Tad vēl motivācija ar izmaksām. Jau gadus 5 biodegvielas izmaksas ir bubulis, ar kuru attaisno zemo Latvijas patēriņu.  Pirms 2 gadiem 3 santīmi un tagad 3 santīmi  ::   bez perspektīvas par 10-15gadiem. bet ar pārliecību, ka palmu elļas ražošanas ietekme uz pārtikas cenām ir Latvijas problēma   :: 
tad vēl, tiklīdz parādās kādas citas tehnikas nozares jautājums, tā speciālists nosvīst un vairs diskusijā nepiedalās. Te bija par to iekšdedzes dzinēju un kā parādījās oktāna degšanas ķīmiska formula un tilpumu aprēķini, ta topiks uzreiz uzkārās .

protams, nemaz i nerunajot par standarta, jau esosu tehno pielāgosanu, kuras arī ne vienmer tiek savlaicigi pamanītas.

Kas attiecas uz to vai valstij vajadzētu interesēties par patentiem un inovācijām -  ja tiek uzksatīts, ka idejas un tas izdomāt spējīgie rodas paši tūkstošiem un ar šo mums viss ir OK, tad noteikti nevajag.

----------


## zzz

Halturish, Raimond, ko ta savu koleegu epi neizgliito siltuma suuknjos un energjeetikaa - kautreejies uz vinja muljkjiibaam atklaati noraadit vai kas par vainu?




> Kas attiecas uz to vai valstij vajadzētu interesēties par patentiem un inovācijām -  ja tiek uzksatīts, ka idejas un tas izdomāt spējīgie rodas paši tūkstošiem un ar šo mums viss ir OK, tad noteikti nevajag.


 Mums pavisam noteikti NEVAJAG, lai valsts balstiitu epja tipa "izgudrotaajus" un vinju "idejas". Cits piemeers fignjaam - zobubirstes izgudrotaajs no Latvijas idejas. Nu, tas gan bija gemoneja reklaamas raidiijums un gemonejs laimiigaa kaarta tur naudinju par velti vis laikam gan nedaliija, bet tikai aizdeva. Vienalga zobubirstes izgudrotaajs jau bija piekaasis savu darbavietu (kaut kaadus plastmasu preseetaajus) uz taas drazas taisiishanu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu kā, es taču pateicu, ko viss balstas. Uz speju gandrīz 4 reizes mainīt sistēmas siltuma jaudu, nevis vasara pūst visu gaisa un uz variantu daļu atslēgt, ietaupot uz nolietojumu kā arī zudumu atšķiribu vados un trubās ziemā un vasarā ar atšķirīgu temepraturu starpību.

Ja Boota gudrīši kā Epis maltos cauri elektronikai, tad tas butu tikai labi, diemžēl viņi laikam baidās no zzz kritikas.
Latvija ir kaudzes slotos mikreņu spraudēju, kuriem oms un vats ir lamuvārdi un tas spēju izdomāt ko jaunu neuzlabo.

Jautājums par to, ko vajag atbalstīt ir strīdīgs, bet tā kā gudrīšu skaits klasē parasti ir 1-2 vai neviens, tad demokratiski tieke izlemts, ka problēmas nav.

Starp citu, par to skaņas diapazona saspiešanu - it kā nekāda patenta, bet esmu pārliecinats, ka diez vai no montažas un lētuma varianta ir iespējama vēl vienkāršaka shēma , kas izpilda šo vienkāršo funkciju. Ja ir - iepostē   ::  
Nu un ko tagad darīt,  ja nevelk uz patentiem, bet uz esoša pielāgošanu - tādi ir tūkstošiem un viņi nav vajadzigi ???:0

Starp citu, kā tai shēmai ar ātrdarbību, ja maina 1 kondensatoru, cik Hz tās diodes ātri var mirdžinat?

----------


## zzz

Joprojaam sachko no atbildiibas, Raimond, a epis ta jautaajumu bija staadiijis tieshi tev, tjipa uzticeejaas kaa siltuma suuknju ekspertam.

>Jautājums par to, ko vajag atbalstīt ir strīdīgs

Vispaariigos bazaarus par skarbo situaaciju letinju valstii var izlaist. Njemam konkreeto piemeeru - epja saziimeetos kvadraatinjus ar ciparinjiem, tjipa energjeetikas revoluuciju. Vajag valstij shitentaadu ideju atbalstiit, nevajag? Kaa tur ar fizkaalajiem pamatojumiem un funkcioneeshanu uzziimeetajai bildiitei? (Mja, viens no atbalstiem vareetu buut fizikas padariishana par obligaatu maaciibu priekshmetu skolinjaas. Tikai epja analfabeetismam tas vairs nekaadi nepaliidzees)

----------


## Epis

Tīri tehniski šito ideju var pārbaudīt paņemot kādu Saules kolektoru, kas savāc saules siltumu un tad mēģina't no tā siltuma dabūt ārā elektrību.
vai parasts leduskapja kompresors kādās tempertūrās strādā ?? , ja viņš varētu paņemt 20-40grādus saspiest līdz 150C kuru tad laistu boilerī un tad no boilera spiediena darbinātu kādu tvaika parasto dzinēju (25-30% efektīvu), faktiksi varētu izmantot kādu mopēda dzinēju, un tad galā ģenerātoru, es domāju ka kautkādu elektrību dabūt no tā visa varētu. un tas būtu daudz letāk nekā likt saulesbaterijas, jo tās ir ļoti dārgas, kolektori ir daudz lētāki + to sistēmu boileris+ tvaika dzinējs var darbināt arī ar krāsni, kā vecos laikos pirmās mašinas bija uz tvaika dzinējiem, un te to efektivitāti varētu pacelt ar to kompresoru(siltumsūkni).




> Vai cienījamais izgudrotājs varētu pastāstīt sīkāk par savu velosipēdu? Bieži tiek nepamatoti lietots teiciens "izgudrot velosipēdu", taču lielie velosipēdu ražotāji tiešām iespaidīgi tērē pētniecībai. Piemēram, Trek šogad izlaidis divas modeļu sērijas ar pamatīgiem uzlabojumiem - Madone un Fuel EX.


 Tā ir riteņa rumba, un konkrētāk no rumbas tā ir ass konstruckija, tā nav parasta tipa ass kāda ir visos riteņos, kā parasts metāla stienis ar vītnēm abos galods, tā ir 3 daļīgā ass, par konstrukiju es tagat nerunāšu (tāpat neviens iebrauks).

tā normāli to konstruktīvo pārsvaru var redzēt priekšējā rumbā manējā (protatips)  svēra 185gramus un pirms 3 gadiem vieglākā svēra 250g,-> 65 gramu pārsvars toreiz tik daudz svēra Trases braucēju rumbas ar titāna asīm, manējā ir tik pat stipra, jo rūdīts 4140 cromo tērauds ir stiprāks par titānu, bet smagāks.
Protatips tika pārbaudīts ar Cirvja metodi, dauzīja kamēr salocījās ass, tad pētīju kas ir deformējies un kā un vis bīj kā bīju plānojis.

 šodien daži taisa 210g rumbas bet tas ir  bišķi uz izturības rēķina un labāka bleķa, es arī varu uztaiīt 150g tikai iedodiet man labāku bleķi un krutāk uzrūdat.

Ir tā ka riteņu industrīja iet uz priekšu un svari paliek mazāki, bet tas ir tikai uz matreāla izturības pieauguma rēķin(izmanto krutākus tēraudus), + krutākas rūdīšanas metodes, arī liek alumīniju kur vien iespējams,

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2051&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

apskatam šo tematu. No ne-shēmas nonācām pie visvienkāršākā un labākā risinājuma. zzz netika ģenerējis NEVIENU ideju, tikai kritizējis.  Tagad ir iespēja ielikt shēmu, kas ar mazāk detaļam realizē dinamiskā diapazona saspiešanu.
 Šī shēma ir vienkārša.  Tā jau sen darbojas un tas pielāgošana neprasa daudz darba un izdomas - nolikt diodi pretī diodei vai pieslēgt tranzistoru. Tā pat NAV  jāpārbauda, lai zinatu, ka ta darbojas un darbosies arī jaunajā konfigurācija.NEVIENAM NAV šAUBU, KA DARBOJAS UN , ZINOT , KĀ DARBOJAS TAS PATS SILTUMSŪKNIS, KāDI IR SILTUMA ZUDUMI, MAN NU REIZ IR TA PATI PARLIECIBA ARI šAJA GADīJUMā. ES TIESāM GRIBETU DZIRDET JEDZīGUS ARGUMENTUS, KāPEC 1. GAISMAS DINAMISKĀ DIAPAZONA RISINAJUMS NAV PATS VIENKĀRšĀKAIS
2, KāPEC SILTUMSūKŅA - KOģENERACIJAS RISINāJUMS NEVARETU REALIZET TO 2X ENERģIJAS SAMAZINAJUMU.

uN PIE VIENA - VAI  tad visas idejas sākumstadijā izskatas elegantas un vienkāršas. Epja shēmu, protams, pristi var izmantot, lai pierāditu, kāpēc  kaut kas nav realizējams un tas jau tiks darīts   ::   Proti, pr eleganti būtu kādam komisijas loceklim  ::  iesmērēt šo shēmu.

Vidē, kur katrs raustās uzdot dažadus jautājumus, nevar sanākt nekāda normāla mācīšanas. Tapat kā iepēja aizdomaties lidz idejai vai patentam. Man Hondista škībās shēmas tieši ierosinaja izmantot to VU meter.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Tīri tehniski šito ideju var pārbaudīt paņemot kādu Saules kolektoru, kas savāc saules siltumu un tad mēģina't no tā siltuma dabūt ārā elektrību.
> vai parasts leduskapja kompresors kādās tempertūrās strādā ?? , ja viņš varētu paņemt 20-40grādus saspiest līdz 150C kuru tad laistu boilerī un tad no boilera spiediena darbinātu kādu tvaika parasto dzinēju (25-30% efektīvu), faktiksi varētu izmantot kādu mopēda dzinēju, un tad galā ģenerātoru, es domāju ka kautkādu elektrību dabūt no tā visa varētu. un tas būtu daudz letāk nekā likt saulesbaterijas, jo tās ir ļoti dārgas, kolektori ir daudz lētāki + to sistēmu boileris+ tvaika dzinējs var darbināt arī ar krāsni, kā vecos laikos pirmās mašinas bija uz tvaika dzinējiem, un te to efektivitāti varētu pacelt ar to kompresoru(siltumsūkni).
> ,


 praktiski savācot un koncentrejot Saules siltumu, to uzkrāj siltumnesējā 1000 grādos, kas griež ar ūdens tvaiku darbinamas turbīnas ari tad, kad Saules nav. protams, tikpat labi var griezt scroll siltumsūkna kompresora asi.  Gan jau ka var izdomat vēl visu ko, kādu siltumneseju, siltuma akumulatoru tur likt, tik vajag padomāt.

----------


## zzz

Tu Raimond zagovaarivaajeshsja un murgo bezfilmu liidziigi kaa epis. Funkcija, ko veic shemochka LM3915, nesaucas dinamiskaa diapazona saspieshana, tik daudz jau nu vajadzeetu apjeegt. Kaa arii shemochku LM3915 kaa liekas ir uzdizaineejushi tomeer Nacionaalaa Semikonduktora inzhenieri, nevis Raimonds, taapeec man netop skaidrs vinja milziigaa lepnuma ceelonis par to. (Standarta iesleeguma sheemas paardraazshana no datashiita vai interneta ljoti parastam un vispaarzinaamam chipam ir kaut kaa dikti maz impreseejoshi, lai par to buutu atkaartoti jaabreeka forumaa kaa, uraaaa, vienkaarshaakaa dinamiskaa diapazona sapieshana, veel jo vairaak ja tas ir epjveidiigs meegjinaajums saukt lietas achgaarnos terminos)

Kaa arii histeerisko bljaavienu ar lielajiem burtinjiem izsaki sakariigaak un galu galaa skaidru valodinju par biedra epja ideju energjeetikas revoluucijai - piekriiti un atbalsti, vai fignja taadu un taadu iemeslu deelj? (vai tevi atkal zanjeslo uz tjipa skolmeistara-paarrauga lomu - lai epis pats didaktiskiem noluukiem izanalizee savu projektinju un atrod/saprot kas tur nestraada? Nu tad nedariis to epis-izgudrotaajs, vinjam taapat ir labi, galvenais ka izgudrojis, a paarbaudiit atbilstiibu fizikai - tas ir darbs shvakaakiem praatiem, vinsh ar taadiem niekiem nekraamesies )

----------


## Epis

Faktiski šādu agregātu Siltumsūkni varētu arī darbināt piemēram no ārējā gaisa, ja vasarā ir kādi + 25-30C tad ņemam to karsto gaisu saspiežam līdz 110-120C domāju ka pie tādas tempertūras jau būs kautcik normāls spiediens lai darbinātu kādu primitīvu tvaika dzinēju un iegūstam elektrību, tehniski mēs iegūstam elektrību no nekā, lūk jums mūžigais dzinējs.

Vēl viena lieta kurš teica ir jāizmanto ūdens, tā tvaika dzinēja darbināšanai, faktiski ir daudz labāki šķidrumi, kautvai tas pats spirts(etanols), tam vāršišanās tempertūra ir zemāka 78C līdz ar to jau pie 100C varēs darbināt kādu tvaika dzinēju protams pēc tam to spirtu vaidzētu kondensēt un liet atpakaļ iekārtā, vai izdzer, un vēl spirta priekšrocība ir tā ka spirtā metāls nerūsē, bet tvaiks ir daudz agresīvāka vide un tad vidzēs kādu Nerūsējošā tērauda dzinēju, vai alumīnija dzinēju, bet uz spirta var darbināt jebkuru.  
Ā teorētiski sanāk ka to spirta tvaika dzinēju varētu pat darbināt pa taisno no kāda Saules kolektora, jo tie vasarā uzkarst līdz pat 120C (saulē) ēnā ap 70, pat ziemā kad ir sals viņi ir silti, un ja ir sniegs tad var dabūt arī lielu tempertūru.

karoči es nupat esu izgudrojis revolucionāru Energo spirta turbīnas ģenerātoru 
Darbojās šādi paņemam saules kolektorus, tie saulē uzsilda ūdeni līdz 100C tālāk ar ūdeni karsējam spirta boileri, spirts vārās rada spiedienu un darbinam parasto iekšdedzes dzinēju ar spirta tvaiku (ja kāds grib var arī dzirksteni pielaist  :: ) un tādejādi iegūstam pa taisno (bez nekādiem) siltumsūkņiem reālu enerģiju, ja ir slikts laiks un saule nespīd tad vaig pielikt siltumsūkni un dabūs enerģiju no apkārtējās vides, faktiski šādi mēs varam pat novērst globālo sasilšanu jo šīs ierīces strādā kā saldētavas atvēsinot apkārtējo vidi, līdz ar to tas ir papildus Stimuls šādus agregātus izmantot  ::  

Spirta priekšrocība pār ūdeni ir šādas:
Spirtā bleķis Nerūsē.
vārās pie 78C
saulainā dienā nav vajadzība pēc siltumsūkņa jo darbina pa taisno no kolektoriem.

varbūt ir kāds vienkarši piejam šķidrums kura vārīšanās tempertūra ir vēl zemāka pie 50-60C tad lai karstā vasaras dienā

----------


## zzz

Oi, $#@$#@$#@.

epja eitanazeeshana planeetai naaktu tikai par labu.

----------


## Epis

Apstījos tabulu par viss biežāk satopamajiem šķidrumiem tad atradu to tehnisko spirtu metanolu  CH3OH un tam vārīšanās tempertūra ir 64,7 grādi tākā šitas ir vēl labāks variants, vienīgi to dzert nevar un ir indīgs, starība tempertūrā ir tīri liela starp 
etanolu(C2H5OH) ap 14 gradiem. 

Kurš tagat var apgalvot pretējo, ka mana šitā ideja teorētiski nestrādās ar metanolu ??  (bez siltumsūkņiem pa taisno no saules kolektora).

----------


## Vikings

> protams pēc tam to spirtu vaidzētu kondensēt un liet atpakaļ iekārtā, *vai izdzer*


 ĀHĀHĀHĀHĀHĀHĀ LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!




> jo tie vasarā uzkarst līdz pat 120C (saulē) ēnā ap 70


 Kur tu šito izrāvi? Vienkārši interesanti...




> ja kāds grib var arī dzirksteni pielaist


 O jā to es gribētu redzēt...




> Spirtā bleķis Nerūsē.


 Bet spirta sastāvā esošā ūdens iedarbībā gan rūsē.




> faktiski šādi mēs varam pat novērst globālo sasilšanu jo šīs ierīces strādā kā saldētavas atvēsinot apkārtējo vidi


 Ja? Un kur tad aiziet no zemes savāktais siltums? Melnajā caurumā? Vai varbūt pa mājas sienām un logiem tāpat atnāk ārējā vidē atpakaļ?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Redz, Epis ar visu nezināšanu tomēr iet pareizajā virzienā, proti - meklē  VIELU! Kas būtu piemērota plānam! Un jau tuvojas idejai, ka varbūt vajag 2 vielas! protams, tas jau ir izdomāts, bet tomēr.... Un temperatūru starpība , protams, var tikt izmantota elektrības iegūšanai dažādos veidos, protams, te vajag palasīt bišķin 
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=hea ... %93t&meta=
http://live.pege.org/2005-energy-saving ... t-pump.htm
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6739142.html
Starp citu, Ķīnas augstkalnu dzelzceļš, vietās, kur iet pāri mīkstai augsnei, kuras atkušana ir nevēlama - problēmu risina ar trubu, kurā ir amonjaks, kurš sasilstot iztvaiko, dzesē augsni, kondensējas un atkārto pasākumu no sakuma, Discovery vajag skatīties. Nekāda motora, nekadu kompresoru, truba ar ribām iesprausta augsnē ik pa dažiem metriem.

starp citu, krūzīte melnā krāsa, kas ielikta zem 2 vai 3 stikla kastēm labi sakarst un ne lidz 5o grādiem vien.

Kas attiecas uz to, vai kādam ir šaubas, ka tieši gaismenei logaritmiskā skala ar 5 IRF vai IGBT, katrs palaiž savu skaitu diožu vai lampu - vai maz ir viekāršāks risinājums. Protams, šī shēma rācijai skaņas diapazona saspiešanai nederēs. Man personīgi tā atzinība ir po, bet kādam jaunākam censonim, kurš ar savu ideju mēģinātu uzstaties, šitāda attieksme tieši nobeidz vēlmi da jebko da jebkad izgudrot. Un tāpēc jau nav to patentu  ::

----------


## Epis

Degvīnu (40%) jau liet iekšā nevarēs, tā vārīšanās tempertūra 78-79C ir 100% spirtam (99.7% arī der) tas pats ar tehnisko tam jābūt tīram nevis atšķaidītam.
Faktiski var izmantot parastu Gaisa kompresoru, jo kā zināms tad visi kompresori arī strādā pretējā režimā, tas ir nevis gaisu saspiež bet gan ģenerē elektrību, un spirta tvaiki to kompresoru domāju ka nesabojās(tas nav ūdens kas visu sabojā, spirts skādi nekādu nenodarīs) un 100-120 C kompresors gan jau izturēs. 

par tiem 120C tas ir iespējams ar jaunās paaudzes Saules kolektoriem kas ir iekapsulēti Vakuma trubā, tādēļ pat ziemā -20C ja spīd saule tur būs +100C un vasarā mierīgi virs 120C, tas tādēl kad vakums ir līdz šim labākais siltuma izolātors, līdz ar to siltuma zudumi ir ļoti minimāli, lūk tā,

 protams var taisīt pats savējo kolektoru paņemt parastu skārdu, nopirkt speciālo melno krāsu kas absorbē 90-95% saules siltuma ar to nokrāso bleķi, ieliek zem dubūltā stikla, ja brib var arī vakumiņu uztaisīt, un būs tev energo ģenerātros , tā tu mierīgi visai mājai(ja ir privātene) var noklāt visu jumtu izmaksās zem 1000ls un dabūsi kādus pāris KW stabilas strāvas.

----------


## Epis

uzātro meklējot google solar collectors izsvieda čupu ar firmām, šeit no vienas varat apskatīt bildē kas tad īsti ir tā vakuma truba: 
viņām iekšā ir heat pipe ar gāzi šķidrumu kas iztvaiku 25grādos tā viņas pārnes siltumu no tās vakumtrubas uz trubas galu kas tad karsē to ūdeni. 
šitās trubas ir testētas līdz pat 250C tātad tas nozīmē ka truba var mierīgi karst līdz 250C   ::   tas protams ir iespējams ar to heatpipe tehnoloģiju. 




pameklēšu netā precīzi cik MAx tās trubas tur uzkars,

----------


## zzz

> Redz, Epis ar visu nezināšanu tomēr iet pareizajā virzienā, proti - meklē  VIELU! Kas būtu piemērota plānam! Un jau tuvojas idejai, ka varbūt vajag 2 vielas!


 Tas nu ir lieki, taa kaa epim ir pilniiga bezjeega par termodinamiskajiem cikliem pat ar vienu vielu, tad divas vielas to nevienaa acii neuzlabos.

>Kas attiecas uz to, vai kādam ir šaubas, ka tieši gaismenei logaritmiskā skala ar 5 IRF vai IGBT, katrs palaiž savu skaitu diožu vai lampu - vai maz ir viekāršāks risinājums.

Atkariigs no staadiitaa meerkja kaada veida  lampinju raustiishanos ta ir gribeets panaakt.

>Protams, šī shēma rācijai skaņas diapazona saspiešanai nederēs. 

Tas neizmeerojami priecee, ka saac cik necik adekvaati lietot terminus.

>Man personīgi tā atzinība ir po, 

Hmmmmm, a tekstinsh lielajos burtos uttt? Kaa arii par ko ta un kam atziniiba bij jaaizsaka? Mani taa shemochka neimpreseeja jo ir absoluuta trivialitaate, nu ja tev Hondists ar pateiciibu neizteica, tad laikam jau kaut kas jums tur nebuus savstarpeejaas didaktiskajaas attieciibaas sapaseejis (iespeejams ka vinjam nevisai iepatikaas nosvilushie ledi, kaa sekas no savdabiigaas padomdoshanas taktikas un attieksmes tai diskusijaa)

>bet kādam jaunākam censonim, kurš ar savu ideju mēģinātu uzstaties, šitāda attieksme tieši nobeidz vēlmi da jebko da jebkad izgudrot.

Vaaprosiks paardomaam - vai muljkjiigi, bezatbildiigi nepaardomaati, nefunkcioneejoshi "izgudrojumi"-sagudrojumi arii ir ciitiigi jaatbalsta?  Cik ilgi ir jaaukleejas ar taadiem, ja ieksh reaalaas dziives tie labumu nevienam nenes? (nu skolinjaa jau pie visa kaa pierod - ka papiira suudinju saliimeeshana ir PROJEKTS un no interneta nodraazts paladzinsh ir REFERAATS uttt, tachu peec skolinjas tie prieki beidzas. Nu vai  turpinaas ja gadiijumaa aiziet par valsts iereedni straadaat  ::  )

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā shēma atrisina didaktisko mērķi - easy montāžas pakāpē atrisina gaismenes būvēšanu.  Pieliekot  skaņas filtrus, kuri arī nav nekads brīnums un pareizi saslēdzot diodes, tas uzbūvēšanu, domāju, var ilgākā vai īsakā laikā veikt 90% šeit esoso interesentu un pārējie - pēc pārdesmit stundu prakses.  Pie tam šī shēma ir interesanta ar to, ka zināmā sapratnes līmeni tās realitāte pie zināma izpratnes līmeņa vispār nav jāpierāda, tās daļa  jau darbojas, tāpat ka darbosies ar skaņas frekvenču filtriem, un 2 tranzistoru pastiprinātaju, kas gaismas dides ON -  OFF režīmu pados tālāk uz diožu vai lampu slodzi. Par to, ka tā darbosies nemaz nav jāpārliecinās, tas tāpat ir skaidrs katram, kurš saprot tēmu.   Proti -  no pilnīgi nepiemērotas ""blokshēmas"" topikā tikām pie reālas shēmas, kuras reālu darbību neviens saprātīgs cilvēks neapstrīd un nenoliedz.  Ja kaut kāda kompānijā ir iespējams, ka varētu iziet cauri jebkāda doma, ka šī shēma nedarbojas, tad tas nepasaka neko sliktu pa šo shēmu un ideju, bet gan par sabiedrību, kurā ir iespējams apgalvot, ka shēma nestrādā.   Šī shēma nu nekadi nav tajā līmenī, kad skolas projektos tiek salīmēti papīriņi vai nospiests referāts, jo tās uzbūvēšana prasa iemaņas un lai saprastu, kas un kā, arī ir jāpamācās.

Tāpat kā par to, ka ar koģeneraciju un siltumsūkni var dabūt 2 kārtīgu enerģijas ietaupījumu, tas arī ir tik vienkārši, ka nav jāpierāda. Protams, pārējās idejas par šādu sistēmu struktūru ar vairākiem elementiem, regulāciju un praktisko būvēšanu var būt diskusijas objekts.

Kas attiecas uz pieredzi ar šādu pilnīgi skaidru ideju apspriešanas praksi, tad ir tā, ka notiek iestrēgšana jebkurā līmeni, iesaku iedomāties variantu, ka 10 reizes skaidro, ka LM shēma darbojas, 20 reizes - ka no diodes var noņemt signālu un 30 reizes - ka šo signālu var elementāri pastiprināt un darbināt diožu virkni vai lampu.  Un ko tad, ja ideja nav tik vienkārša un satur kādu sarežgītāku principu? 

Kas attiecas uz visiem siltuma nesējiem, tad te nevares pats eksperimentēt, jo metilspirts, amonjaks, propāns u.c. iespējamie aukstuma aģenti pie spiedieniem un  ātrām iztvaikošanām var radīt dažādus bīstamus efektus.  Variants, ka tiek sameklēta viela, kam gaisa 20 grādi ir iemesls iztvaikot un kustināt virzuli, gan jau ir paveikts un aprakstīts.  Izstādē Māja 2008 ir vismaz 10 firmas, kas piedāva siltumsūkņus, tā kā attīstiba lēnām norit pareizajā virzienā. Saules siltuma kolektora trubas arī piedāvā kadas 3 firmas vismaz.
http://www.bt1.lv/

----------


## karloslv

Es domāju, ka pēc veiksmīga krāsns projekta, veiksmīgas CNC supermašīnas, veiksmīga līnijsekotāja robota, kurš atpazīst trasi pēc attēla, mēs droši varam gaidīt Epja panākumus jebkurā jomā, kurai tik viņš ķersies klāt. Lai tik pērk kolektorus, amonjaka cisternu, trubas, hlamu un raksta trīsdaļīgas sāgas! Galvenais, ka cilvēkam pašam ir prieks, turklāt izskatās, ka pilnīgi neiznīcināms.

Raimond, ieteiktu tik ļoti nespīdēt par sevi. Visi tie teksti "mēs sasniedzām, mēs kopīgi radām izpratni", skan patīkami tikai pašam autoram. Nedaudz paškritikas noderētu, kā arī mazāk stagnācijas un ieciklēšanās. Ja es būtu iesācējs un man ietiepīgi piedāvātu slēgāt 3 rezistorus (turklāt formā "mēs", taču skaidri jūtams - es tev ša iemācīšu, kā ir pareizi), es vienkārši pasūtītu to pasākumu nah*. Manuprāt neviens, kurš nu kaut nedaudz ir apveltīts ar talantu, nav mācījies sev interesējošās lietas pēc kaut kādas idealizētas līknes, kā tu to mēģini pasniegt. Lūk, iemācīsimies rezistorus, desmit topikus ar tiem visdažādākajos veidos paslēgsim, un tad nu tikai varēsim diodi apskatīt. No way tu cilvēkiem šādā veidā uzturēsi interesi.

----------


## Epis

Nu jā reālākais kandidāts uz eksperimentu varētu būt tīrais spirts, ja tas iztvaiko tad vienīgais kas var notikt ir piedzertie   :: , 
ja tā nopietni tad varētu kautkādu vienkāršo eksperimentu uztaisīt, kautvai pārbaudīt vai tas spirts tur patiešām vārās tadā un tādā tempertūrā un vai ar tiem 100C pietiek lai kautko darbinātu, bet no otras puses to visu var arī aprēķināt, vaig tik atrast spiediena formulas un spirta ciparus. 
varbūt ka priekš kāda eksperimenta jānopērk kāds lēts līdz 50W kompresors un jāpamēģinā darbināt ar spirta tvaiku, ja ārā nāks elektrība tad viss ir OK.

Es apskatījos vienā lapā datus cik no saules var dabūt enerģiju un ekvadorā bīj kautkur 5.8Kw/m^2/dienā bet mūsu platuma grādos (anglījā, īrijā) tie bīj 2.6-2,8, latvijā es atradu kautkādu ciparu ikgadējā saules enerģija uz m2 = 1000kW/h tātad dalam ar dienu skaitu un dabūnam 2,8kW/m2/dienā

apmēram pa 150$ var dabūt 2m^2 šitās vakumtrubas tas būs 5.6kW/h dienā un ja saule normāli spīd vasarā kādas vairāk par 10h tad sanāks 500W saules enerģijas un ja no tiem 500 ar kompresoru (25-30% efektivitāte) varētu iegūt 125-150W elektrības  ::  un + neviens jau nav teicis ka nevar izmantot spoguļus lai tos saules starpus koncentrētu un pašu kolektoru arī uzlikt uz sliedēm, lai tas seko saulei un stāv 90grādu lenķī pret sauli(savāc visu ko vien var) tākā tos ciparus var būtīski palielināt ar nelieliem finansu iegūldījumiem
vēl tehniski katram saules vakumtrubu panelim (tādam 2m^2) var katram karināt klāt šito spirta kompressoru, līdz ar to var patiešām reālizēt to ideju par saules meklētāju, bīdot tos paneļus (kopā ar kompresoru) vissvisādi kādi vien iedomāties + vairs nav nekādu ierobežojumu novietošanā, var likt da jebkur kur var novilkt elektrības vadu kautvai 100metru atālumā no mājas,
man liekās ka viss lētāk būtu nopirkt vienu šādu vakumtrubu saules paneli pa 150$ un tad uztaisīt tos bīdāmos spoguļus kas tos saules starus koncentrētu, jo kā paši redzat tas vakumtrubu panelis ir tīri izturīgs, var karst līdz pat 250C (ir tādi kas karst līdz 300C) tākā koncentrējot saules starpus cepinām vakum trubu paneli līdz 200C un tad darbinām da jeb kādu tvaika turbīnu, vai kompresoru kas ģenerē elektrību. 

kā ir ar to metilspirtu ka tas iztvaiko tad tvaiki ir smagāki par gaisu vai vieglāki ??

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tiešām esmu ieciklējies uz to LM shēmu. Paskaidrošu, kāpēc. Tāpēc, ka ta ir tik vienkārša, ka ar ZZZ palīdzību ilustrē procesus, kas notiek ar patentiem un inovācijām.  Kādas būtu iespējamās reakcijas uz to gaismenes shēmu.
1. Ok, esmu to LM izmantojis un pats no atsevisķām detaļām licis logaritmisko indikatoru, arī optiskā atsaite nav sveša, vienkārša shēma, diodes saslēgt protu, tur nav kam nestrādāt.
2.  nezinu, vai tas strādās, bet izskatas vienkarši, ...saliku to Lm shēmu, strādā...pieliku diodi un pāris tranzistorus...padarbojos,   tiešām strādā.
3. Nekā īpaši nejēdzu, bet autoritāte saka, ka nekas tur nav, laikam jau nestrādās , šaubas, laikam nelikšu kopā, bailes uzdot glupus jautājumus....

Problēma ir tur, ka topika komunikācija nezinātājam liek izvēlēties 3 variantu!  Topikā nav neviena teksta - Ok, tas ir vienkārši, tas strādā! ? Cik vispār salika to shēmu no gaismenes interesentiem? 

Par patentiem un idejām: Ja arī cienijamais izgudrotājs 9 gadījumos no 10 kam pievēršas, neko neizgudro, tas, ka tiek meklēts un atrasts veids, ka domāt par problēmu, kas ir atslēgas jautājumi, ja viņš iet pa to pašu ceļu, tas ceļš ir vērtība pats par sevi, ne tikai gatavs produkts - izgudrojums.
Nu  tas pats krāsns topiks - ļoti pamācošs un vērtīgs materiāls, ka pamazām tiek apzinātas visas problēmas un kā kaut kas tiek uztaisīts.

P.S. Enerģija, ko saņem kvadrātmetrs, nav tā pati, ko var noņemt ar siltuma kolektoru silta ūdens sildišanai, ar fotoelementiem pārvērst elektrībā (kosmosā laikam 30%), koncentrējot un darbionot īpašu Saules bateriju elektrībai vai siltumam, ar koncentrējošiem spoguļiem darbinot tvaika turbīnu, uzkrājot kausējot kādu sāli vai tieši sadalot ūdeni ūdeņradī un skābeklī.
Ar metilspirtu eksperimentēt mājās nevajag!

----------


## Epis

atradu google Vienu industriālo rakstu kur tiek apskatīta šitā Tvaika turbīnas tvaika atkārtota kompresīja un tā Ekonomiskais ieguvums, saturaties šeit iepostēšu viņu aprēķinu bet pilno raktu rasat paši , vaŗdsakot tas ir ekonomiski izdevīgi tākā Nekādi ZZZ vairs tagat nevar mūldēt ka tas nav iespējams  :P 
http://www.energysolutionscenter.org/Bo ... ession.asp



> Example
> 
> Consider a petrochemical plant that vents 15-psig steam to the atmosphere. At the same time, a process imposes a continuous requirement on the boiler for 5,000 lbs/hr of 40-psig steam. If 15-psig waste steam is recompressed to 40 psig by an electrically driven compressor, the compression ratio is:
> 
> Compression Ratio = (40 + 14.7) / (15 + 14.7) = 1.84
> 
> From the table above, the compressor requires 63.5 BTU/lb of delivered steam.
> 
> Assuming that electricity is priced at $0.05/kWh, the annual cost of driving the compressor is:
> ...

----------


## Epis

Faktiski šitā visa tehnoloģija reāli eksistē, kas iet uz ūdens tvaiku, reku viens raksts par tām Tvaika kompresātoriem un arī par efektivitāti un to izmantojumu, īstās tvaika turbīnās kur izplūdes tvaiku var dabūt atpakaļ sistēmā ar šādiem tvaika kompresoātoriem tādejādi ievērojami palielinot Turbīnas kopējo efektivitāti  ::  
http://www.niroinc.com/evaporators_crys ... plants.asp

tātad viss reāli ir piejams un nopērkam vaig tikai salikt visu kopā un darbināt, tad no gaisa, ūdens saules varēs izspiest ārā elektrību  ::

----------


## zzz

Jaaa, ir gan Raimondam probleemochka ar lm3915 shemochku un nepietiekamo atziniibu par to.

1.  jau teicu - atkariigs kaada veida lampinju raustiishanos ir gribeets panaakt. LM3915 maina skaitu cik lampinjas spiid. Ja vajag(gribaas) lai 1 lampinja maina savu spilgtumu tad - fig, shemochka taadaa skataa vienkaarshi neattiecas uz un neveic tehnisko uzdevumu. 

2. Hondistu kaa izskataas tu Raimond buusi piesmeejis ar savu pamaaciitaaja stilinju. A vot secinaajumi kaa un kaapeec tas notika, kas bija nje okei tavaa riiciibaa, tev neaiziet liidz saprashanai.

----------


## Velko

Sludinājums:



> Jauna tipa elektrostacija meklē apkalpojošo personālu.
> *Darba pienākumi:*
>  - Dzert spirtu.
> *Prasības:*
>  - Izglītība: var būt nepabeigta;
>  - Pieredze: vismaz 5 gadu pieredze strādājot šajā nozarē (var būt pašnodarbinātais).
> *Mēs piedāvājam:*
>  - Skābus gurķīšus;
>  - Elastīgu darba grafiku;
>  - Vietu kur izgulēties.

----------


## zzz

> Problēma ir tur, ka topika komunikācija nezinātājam liek izvēlēties 3 variantu!


 Topika komunikaacijaa Raimonds bija kaa pashu pirmo iekjelleejis ieteikumu izmantot transformatoru un diozhu tiltu. Absoluuti nenjemot veeraa ka saakotneejaa sheema ir apmeeram katastrofa ar nosvilshanas garantiju. 

>Topikā nav neviena teksta - Ok, tas ir vienkārši, tas strādā! ? 

Un joprojaam Raimondam kozhaas ka vinja no interneta ar lielaam puuleem nodraazto shemochku nenoveertee.  :: 

>Cik vispār salika to shēmu no gaismenes interesentiem? 

Gaismenes interesents tur bija viens gab - Hondists un spriezhot peec rakstiem, vinjam bija veel biskji par agru baazt mikrosheemas un paladzinjus gjiimii. Nemaz nerunaajot par iipasho pamaciishanas stilinju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Saņemies... es zinu, ka vari...un pasaki -   tā shēma ar visu parējo ir vienkārša... tā ir piemērota iesācējiem... ta ir laba ar lielām efektu izmantošanas iespējām.... vienkaršāku montāžā, regulēšanā  un saprašanā  iesācējam es nevaru izdomāt....

un tad parunasim par kaut ko sarežģītāku....

Šitas man atgādina diskusiju par to, ka laukos pie katras vētras nosvilst sūknis dēļ tā, ka nav kādas fāzes. Mans teksts par to, ka loģiskajam UN-NE elementam atpazit jebkuras fāzes trūkumu ir ļoti vienkāršs un lēts uzdevums tika autoritatīvi apšaubīts no vietējam autoritātēm  ::

----------


## zzz

Abloms tev, Raimond, tavi izmisiigie centieni izkaukt atziniibu par LM 3915 standartiesleeguma sheemas novilkshanu no interneta un plaatiishanaas ar to joprojaam nekaadi nerod atsauciibu forumaa.  ::  Atliek vien nodarboties ar pashslavinaashanos (nesaaksim iedziljinaaties kam tas ir pieliidzinaams)

Abet piedaavaajums parunaat par sarezhgjiitaakaam lietaam - neesi izaudzis liidz taadaam, nekaadiigi. Paliec vien pie savas LM 3915 shemochkas, varbuut kaads tavu iipasho talantu noveerteetaajs tomeer atrodas.

----------


## Vikings

Uzreiz atvainojos.
Bāc nu kāpēc šis topiks arī ir pārvērsts par šķietami bezgalīgu oftopika diskusiju? Ja godīgi galīgi nav skaidrs par ko jūs runājat - par kaut kādu skaņas saspiešanu, gaismas diodēm, magnētiskiajiem mūžīgajiem dzinējiem, daudzavotu enerģijas stacijām vai varbūt... PATENTIEM??? Vai tiešām izlasot pirmo postu nav skaidrs par to, ka Vinchi vienkārši interesējas par PATENTIEM? Vai teišām grūti ir pašiem sev nospraust robežas cik tālu ir tēma un kur sākas beztēma, kas topika autoram ir galīgi neinteresanta? Nu ja gribas runāt par elektrostacijām, uztaisiet diskusiju pie beztēmas vai enerģijas avotiem. Ja gribas runāt par gaismas diožu slēgšanu - Elektronikas forums vai Elektronikas pamati tam ir kā reizi. Bet nu lūdzu - nespamojiet beztēmā citos topikos. Šobrīd šeit jau ntās lapas ir panesies pilnīgais beztēmas fleims līdzīgi kā daudzos citos. Man nav nekas pret jauna izzināšanu un jaunām idejām ja vien par tām tiek runāts īstajā vietā. Man nav nekas pret Epja  interesi par dažādām lietām, jo no citu komentāriem daudz ko jaunu uzzinu. No paša Epja uzzinu interesantus faktus un pieejamos materiālus, kurus pats varbūt noslinkotu meklēt vai apstātos neatradis. Tiesa gan - vairumā gadījumu tie ir paša Epja greizi izmantoti. Padomājiet paši, ja jūs meklētu forumā kaut ko par patentiem un jums jārokas caur 15 lapām ar beztēmu kurā ir varbūt 10 sakarīgi posti par tēmu! Spamojiet uz veselībām, bet savos topikos un par tēmu. Protams, skatoties uz topika tēmu var novirzīties, bet nu pieļaujamās robežās. Ja cilvēks jautā par PATENTIEM tad viņam visdrīzāk nafig neinteresē tas kā apvienot trīs energo avotus un kādu lietderību iegūt, bet tas kā patentēt savu iekārtu. Ja cilvēks prasa vai trafus var slēgt paralēli tad pastāstiet kas notiks, nevis zīmējaties ar virknē saslēgtiem trafiem ko esat likuši kaut kur. To var pieminēt kā variantu, bet pastāstot atšķirību no paralēlā slēguma. Tas tā, piemēram.
Sorry, Raimond, bet ja iesi uz patentu biroju vai universitāti un liksi tur esošajiem cilvēkiem stāstīt ko viņi zin par Brauna kustību Oma likumu vai kosmosa tilpumu lai uzzinātu, ka viņi nav muļķi esmu par 99% pārliecināts, ka viņi tevi pasūtīs nah. Ja ir ideja, stāsti, skatīsimies ko var palīdzēt. Ja gribi tēlot gudro - atrodi muļķus.

Vinchi kā admina vietā es palūgtu nespamot un ja tas nemainītos tad izmestu visu šo diskusiju lai paliek tikai posti par tēmu. Tas tā - mācībai.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, bet ja pie patentu valdes sēž zzz, ko tad?  Ja viņš neatzīst pat acīmredzamas lietas, proti to, ka primitīva shēma un tās uzlabojumi strādā, tad kā vinš atzīs kaut kādus tur projektus, kur jādomā par daudziem faktoriem, arī par tādiem, kurus viņš nezina, nav speciāli pētījis vai pat pēc priekšāteikšanas neredz saiknes starp principiem, ko tad?   Kā jau teicu, tas topiks par to VU meter un gaismeni ar optisko atsaiti ilustrē sistēmu - autoritātes neatzīst, profesionāļi arī un iesācēji nebūvē un vairākums uzskata, ka, ja jau 3 vai 4 oponenti saka, ka shēma ir ...nekas, tad tā arī ir.  Tā ir ļoti vienkārša, katram iesācējam atkārtojama shēma, kuru zzz kritizē, iesācēji netaisa un nezinātāji, balsototies un pieejamo komunikācijas paraugu visdrīzāk uzskata par nederīgu.
Ja nav sabiedrības saprašanas, ka tieši normāla patentu sistēma ir tas, kas Latvijai ir vajadzīgs, tad te nu pilnā mērā tas process ir parādīts, ka notiek pat primitīvas, visiem skaidras shēmas iespējamības noliegšana, nemaz i nerunajot par kaut kādiem tur patentiem.  Kādā veidā tad var kaut ko runāt par to, ir vai nav patenta līmenis siltumsūkņu -  koģeneracijas vai kadam citam projektam, kur jārunā par visādiem zudumu aprēķiniem, temepratūru starpībām ziemā un vasara, vairaku sistemu kopeju darbibu un tamlīdzīgām pietiekami sarežģītām leitam, ja pat diode pret diodi un pāris tranzistori prastā shēmā ir problēma .

----------


## zzz

Muahahaaa. 

Saprataat, vechi, kaa ar "izgudrotaajiem" ira? 

raimondinsh ir izgudrojis ne tikai siltuma suukni un Maksvela deemonu, bet arii chipa LM3915 standarta iesleeguma sheemu, kura redzama taa datsheetaa. Tikai nu joprojaam neviens vinja nopelnus neatziist nevienaa no shiim sfeeraam.

----------


## Raimonds1

nepretendeju uz izgudrojumu ar šīs mikrenes slēgumu, bet gan uz normālu tekstu - tas ir vienkarši, iespējams , no diodes uz diodi var signālu paņemt, iesacēji var tādu uztaisīt -  to, kas zināms katram šajā forumā.  Kā arī uz iesācējiem, kas nepavilksies uz retoriku un autoritāti, bet ņems un uztaisīs.

Tas nozīmētu to, ka var sākt runāt par patentiem un to līmeni.  Tad, kad tiek atzītas elementāras, visiem saprotamas lietas, kas nav jāpierāda.

----------


## zzz

Tas ar ko raimondinjam sheit ir probleema, ir ne jau shemochka pati. Nea, vinjam kozhas, ka netiek noveerteeta vinja puulinji ne siltuma suuknju izgudroshanaa, ne arii shemochkas paarkopeeshanaa no interneta, un kas veel sliktaak - arii ne vinja centieni tautas izgliitoshanaa (koleegjis man piemineeja ka njekijs raimonds1 taadaa pashaa stilaa spamo arii kaut kaados dakteru portaalos, hmm, hmm, adnako)

Aplauzies, raimondinj, nebuus tev banaanu. A vot kaapeec tavu briljanto personiibu masveidaa nenoveertee, naaksies censties izprast pasham.

----------


## Vikings

Sorry, ka es pats aŗi tagad spamoju ne pa tēmu, bet...
A ko Raimond tu domā, ka pieliekot standarta shēmai divus R un trīs C (piemērs) tu viņu varēsi patentēt? Tas taču ir smieklīgi! Tad jau patentēt var arī to kā es turu lāpstu lai kaimiņu Vasja nesadomā to turēt tāpat kā es. Un katram būs pa pāris simtiem patentu. Neliecies smieklīgs, Raimond, patentus par gaismenēm nedod, vot būsi izdomājis ko tiešām revolucionāru, pārbaudījis dzīvē, pārbaudījis, ka mērījumi sakrīt ar paredzētajiem tad būs cita runa. Vienkārši nav skaidrs par to ko runā un ko centies mums norādīt. Varbūt mēs esam galīgi muļķi un nesaprotam tavus nereālos mājienu.
Vispār neviens jau nenoliedz, ka tās mikrenes slēgums ir vienkāršs un uztaisīt to var pusstundas laikā. Tāpēc kādēļ to visu laiku stāstīt apkārt?
Vispār ja gribas spamot tālāk uztaisiet tēmu, piemēram, "Raimonds1 & Epis innovation blog" un rakstiet uz veselībām.

----------


## Epis

Ar siltumsūkņiem viss ir OK noskaidroju ka ir 2 tipa Mechanical Vapour Recompression MVR un Termal Vapour Recompression TVR, 
Tajā majaslapā http://www.niro.com šitās iekārtas ir zem Piena pulvera tehnoloģijās tākā šādām tehnoloģijām vaidzētu būt mūsu pašu piena pārstrādes cehos, protams ja tie cehi ir atpalikuši tad (tā varētu būt) tad neko darīt, problēma ir tur ka visas tās iekārtas ir lieljaudas vārdsakot tādu zem 1kw sūkņu reāli nav  ::   līdz ar to nekas nesanāk, 

google es neko prātīgu atrast nevaru. 
atradu pāris forumus kur dažiem bīja tāda pate ideja kā man paņemt kādu saules kolektoru ar spoguļiem sakoncentrēt cik vien var starus un tad to tvaiku laist kādā tvaika turbīnā un dabūt elektrību un šīs mazjaudīgās turbīnas ir tā problēma , jo tādas turbīnas vai dzinējus atrast nevar.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, nu uztaisi taču topiku par siltumsūkņiem, te runājam par PATENTIEM!

----------


## Epis

Labi jātaisa jauns topiks. pa siltumsūkņiem, tubīnām un dzinējiem  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja gatava nopērkama standarta VU meter shēma un tai blakus pieķibinātie pāris tranzistori un diode uz katru no 5 diodēm ( kas ir kaut kāda racionalizācija tomēr) tiek primitivizēta par gatavu nospiestu shēmu, tad tas pats tiks darīts ar da jebko citu, tajā skaita siltumsūkņiem kombinācijā ar koģenerāciju, ideju par to, kāpēc mazas ūdens molekulas var kustinat palielu ķermeni Brauna kustībā un kāds materiāls būtu te lietojams vai arī iekšdedzes dzinēju un skābekļa membrānu. Ieberziens te ir tāds, ka jebkurš iesācējs ar pamata montāžas prasmēm var to VU meter shēmu salikt, katrai diodei pretī gaismas diodi nolikt un pēc lielākam vai mazākām pūlēm to gaismeni palaist, tadējādi pats pārliecinoties, cik tā laba un darbotiesspējīga, un cik pretagrumenti nejēdzīgi. Tātad, ja kaut kādā veidā shēma, kuru Vikings var uztaisīt pusstundā, netiek atzīta kā vienkārša un laba, nezinātājam no komunikācijas rodas iespaids, ka tas nav iespējams, tad tieši tas pats un vēl jo vairāk tiks darīts ar dažādām citām idejām, kas nav tik vienkāršas un speciālistiem acīmredzamas.  Tātad, tā VU meter shēma te ir ievazāta tāpēc, ka to gandriz jebkurš var pārbaudīt, ko nevar uzreiz izdarīt ar sarežgītakiem projektiem. Patiesība tas, ka neviens i netaisa, i neatzīst to primitīvo shēmu un ko dod tas niecīgais uzlabojums, lieliski ilustrē procesus, kas notiek ar izgudrojumiem, inovācijām un patentiem. 
1. Shēma tiek skaidrota kā kaut kas jau gatavs un nekāda jaunuma tajā nav. (tomēr ir optiskā saite un 5 dažādu jaudas līmeņu gaismas)
2. Nespeciālistam no malas, balstoties uz komunikāciju, rodas savs iespaids un tas nav par labu projektam.
3. Nepārliecinātie patērētājii, pircēji, ražotāji, investori, kuriem nav pašiem savas spējas atpazīt to, vai projekts teorētiski ir reāls, visdrīzāk nogaidīs, neinvestēs, nepirks, neražos ( šajā gadījumā - iesācēji pat nemēģinās).
4. Vidē, kurā ir šaubas, nezināšana, paļaušanas uz autoritāti patentu, inovāciju un jaunu tehnoloģiju izstrādnes var zvejot pa lēto.
5. Patenta, Ideju kausa  ::  , kāda tur 6. satvara    ::   programmmas pieņēmējam iespējams, izvirzītas zemas prasības un netiek uzturēts pietiekams atbildības, konfidencialitātes un argumentu pamatotības limenis, jo kāda tur atbildība, ja jau tur nekā jauna nav un viss jau ir bijis   :: 


P.S. Joprojām ir iespēja iepostēt vienkāršāku VU meter un gaismas mūzikas shēmu, kas spēj darboties, attēlojot gaismas efektus  pie 5 dažādiem skaņas līmeņiem  ar iespēju gaismas avotus izvietot dažādās vietās, dažādās jaudas ar tik vienkāršu regulāciju, montāžu un dizainu, kāds ir iespējams šai shēmai, ar tik maz detaļām, bez pretenzijām uz patentu  :: .

----------


## zzz

raimondinja histeeriskaa breekshana peec atziniibas uz doto momentu jau ir klaji anekdotiska.

raimondinj, ej gaudo pie kaajaam Hondistam, lai shis tev pateiciibas izsniedz, tavas suuri gruuti no interneta nospertaas shemochkas meerkjauditorija bija Hondists, visiem paareejiem tava shemochka ir POHERU, absoluuti neinteresanta un triviaala, tieshaam nespeej to saprast un aizveerties?

Un ja nu tev tur ar Hondistu miilestiiba nesanaak, tad laikam jau tavas didaktiskaas metodes buus nogaajushas skjiibi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Domaju, ka procesi, kas notiek ar patentu apspriešanu un inovāciju projektiem ir gana labi ilustrēti, paldies zzz par piedalīšanos un labu materiālu.

----------


## zzz

Luudzu luudzu, raimondinj, nebij jau gruuti. 

raimondinsh no savas puses sniedza plashu demonstraaciju tipiska galvaa traumeeta "izgudrotaaja" psihologjijaa un uzvediibaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un zzz birokrātiska projektu pieņēmēja tēlu.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj tu vari buut cieshi paarliecinaats ka ja nu es tieshaam straadaatu patentu valdee, tad taadus idiotus kaa tevi un epi atshuutu ar lielu gandariijumu. Druumaako gadiijumu adresiites nododot psihiatriem un/vai policijai peec vajadziibas.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Helmars

Vēl viens izcils patents:
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...227&RS=6368227

----------


## Raimonds1

Es taču neteicu, ka pretendēju uz patentu par to gaismas mūziku, es tikai pierādīju, ka iesācējs var ar savām iespējām apgāzt apgalvojumus, ka VU meter kopā ar fotodiodi vai parastu gasmas diodi, daudz gaismas diodēm vai lampām un pāris tranzistoriem uz  katru no 5 vai 10 decibelu līmeņiem neesot laba, uztaisāma shēma un ka tā esot VISA  kopā nospiesta no interneta, jo taču būvētājam būs nedaudz jāpadomā, bet gan jau ka ar gaismas diodes signāla pastiprināšanu tas tiks galā.

Ir jau liela atšķiriba, ja nezinātājs kaut ko noliedz, tāpēc ka nezin, bet raujas komentet, bet te ir darīšana ar speciālistu, kas zina, prot uztaisīt, saprot, ka ir vienkarsi, ka darbojas, bet dezinformē to nezinātājus.
Paskatoties , kas notiek ar ierēdņu tehnisko kompetenci, nereti var pamanīt, kādas tik kļūdas nav pieļautas un kādi padomdevēji tiem nav bijuši, tajā skaitā par patentu politiku un inovācijām.  Demokrātiskā vairākuma iesaistīšanās  visā, kas skar so ideju, patentu, inovāciju jomu arī nav liela.

----------


## zzz

Pirmdiena un raimondinja gaudoshana peec atziniibas par gaismas muuzikas shemochku atsaakaas ar jauniem speekiem. 

Nupat jau taa vinjam ir apseestiiba, vai mediciiniskos terminos - maanija.

----------


## Vikings

Bet ko mums vajadzētu darīt - visiem kliedzot "Gaismenēēēē!!!!11!1" skriet uz veici pēc detaļām un lodēt kopā? Neviens jau nesaka, ka tā nestrādās. Nav skaidrs kādēļdažs labs ieciklējies uz to.

----------


## Raimonds1

1. Neapgalvot, ka tā visa pa tiešo ir nospiesta no neta.
2. Iepostēt labāku un vienkāršāku.
3. Iedomāties sarunu nevis par gaismeni, bet par jaunu ideju, kas arī ir lietderīga un/vai velk uz patentu, kad oponents 10 reizes, labi zinot ko var un ko nevar,  saka, ka tā visa ir jau redzēta  gatavā veidā.
4. Tiem, kam tas interesē, kas nezina, cik tā vienkārša, to uzbūvēt.
5. Saprast atšķiribu komunikācijā par gaismas mūzikas ideju, ko var gandrīz jebkurš ar minimālam iemaņām pārbaudīt un komunikāciju par sarezgītakam idejām, kad parliecināt demopkratisko vairakumu, ka viss ir... ir daudz vienkarsāk.
6. Saprast, cik tas ir derīgi patentu, inovaciju un augstas pievienotas vērtības ražošanai.

----------


## zzz

Jaaaa, raimondinjam leekme joprojaam nepaariet.  :: 

>1. Neapgalvot, ka tā visa pa tiešo ir nospiesta no neta.

Uzmetu aci tam diskusam veelreiz - toch, raimondinja briljantaa ideja tur bija pieplaakstereet optronus pie lm3915. Pizdec, latviski izsakoties, izgudrojums.

2. Iepostēt labāku un vienkāršāku.

A tur tev jau Hondists pats iekabinaaja  ::  - lm3915 BEZ nahren optroniem.  :: 

3. Iedomāties sarunu nevis par gaismeni, bet par jaunu ideju, kas arī ir lietderīga un/vai velk uz patentu, kad oponents 10 reizes, labi zinot ko var un ko nevar,  saka, ka tā visa ir jau redzēta  gatavā veidā.

Nu iedomaajies, kas tev liedz. Pashlaik gan izskataas ka tu ar savu iedomaashanos esi paarcenties.

4. Tiem, kam tas interesē, kas nezina, cik tā vienkārša, to uzbūvēt.

Mani nahren neintereeja un nebuuveeju. Demokraatiskais vairaakums dariija taapat.

5. Saprast atšķiribu komunikācijā par gaismas mūzikas ideju, ko var gandrīz jebkurš ar minimālam iemaņām pārbaudīt un komunikāciju par sarezgītakam idejām, kad parliecināt demopkratisko vairakumu, ka viss ir... ir daudz vienkarsāk.

Jaaa, raimondinsh taa arii liidz shim nav sapratis kaalabad vinja ideja nav izpelniijusies vispaareeju miilestiibu un pat atkaartota gaudoshana par sho teemu arii nepaliidz. Nu nepaarliecinaas demokraatiskais vairaakums nekaadi un pat veel trakaak - visaa visumaa ignoree raimondinja apniciigo dzinksteeshanu par pupu mizaam. 

6. Saprast, cik tas ir derīgi patentu, inovaciju un augstas pievienotas vērtības ražošanai.

Optronu pieplaakstereeshana pie lm3915? Baidos ka nebuus vis iipashi deriigi.  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Raimond vai nu tu neesi nekad redzējis  "gaismas mūziku"- bet pēc tavas shēmas iznāk tāds ļoti lēts VU metrs kas raustīsies atkarība no mūzikas signāla amplitūdas. Uztasi topiku par gaismeni tad arī padiskutēsim-bet ielielikt tādu parodijas slēgumu no datu lappas ir diezgan smieklīgi. Pie diezgan "veismīgas"montāžas pat ši shēma sāks streikot. Man izskatās ka tu nekad neesi ar viņām darbojies un shēmu esi no kāda patapinājis- varbūt kļūdos.

----------


## Raimonds1

?  !
skaņas filtrs, VU meters, no katras diodes - optrons vai diode pret diodi- uz katra no 5 vai 10 vu metera kanaliem 2 tranzistoru vai opamapa pastiprinatajs, izejā - no mazas jaudas lidz lielaaks jaudas gaismas diodēm, pie lielāka signala - tiristors ar prozektoru  :: 

galēja vienkāršība

----------


## Juris4cm

pa lv maxā 200Ls..tas nozīmē ka citās valstīs varēs štancēt uz nebēdu..pa 6 eiropas valstīm maxā ap 6000Ls..bet pārējās valstīs varēs štancēt...patents būs tikai uz to konfigurāciju kas teu ir.. biku tranzistors +/- var paņemt jau citu patentu..tā ka no tevis špikos uz nebēdu..

----------


## Raimonds1

Vēl viens nav sapratis, kapēc patentu topikā ir ievazāta šī shēma - lai to kritizējot parādītos tas, kas notiek ar patentiem un inovācijām.  Tikai šeit tas ir pārbaudāms jebkuram ar pamata iemaņām montāžā un elektronikas pamatos. Uzbūvējot derīgu un salīdzinoši vienkāršu shēmu.

----------


## zzz

Un tev joprojaam nepieskjilj ka epopeja ar shemochku ir populaara ilustraacija tam kas notiek ar bezjeedziigiem un nevajadzigiem "izgudrojumiem" - tie tiek ignoreeti.

----------


## Epis

Kurš grib redzēt manu izgudroto rumbu darbībā  ::  šeit video klipā sākumā var redzēt tuvplānā, tur uzlīmēta centrā ir PARBMX novelcene  ::  http://www.parbmx.com/video/parbmx_nike_jelgava.mov
bračka ar saviem dzekiem taisīja BMX video filmu un tādā mazā klipiņā pašā sākumā iefilmēja un ievietoja arī manējo izgudrojumu, Kā vietējo,  man pat liekās ka vienīgo LV ražojumu bmx ričukiem ar kuru var palepoties.
 un noteikti ka nākotnē kad varēs iegriezt vītni izvirpošu savu jaunāko protatipu  :: .

----------


## GuntisK

Rumba kā rumba- neizskatās nekas īpašs. Viena pate bilde jau neko nedod- labāk parādītu, pastāstītu ar ko tieši tavējā ir labāka...
Par izgatavošanu- vai tad nebūtu lētāk un pareizāk šādu izstrādājumu ražošanu sākuma posmā pasūtīt kādā metālapstrādes firmā? Tu šiem naudu, šie tev daļas. Ar noteikumu ka viņi nezinās, kas tas ir...  ::  Virpu tu diemžēl iesāki taisīt no otra gala, nez kad varēsim gaidīt reālu rezultātu...   ::   A tā varētu jau naudu pelnīt, ja vien tas ko te stāsti nav pi***šs. Atceries ka var sanākt tā kad kāds cits, otrā pasaules malā izdomā 1:1 to pašu ko tu. Lai nesanāk tā kā Grejam un Bellam...

----------


## Vikings

Epi, tiešām varēji savu rumbu pasūtīt kaut kur lai uztaisa. Savādāk sanāk tā, ak jau vismaz divus gadus ar savu rumbu baigi zīmējies, stāsti, ka nu tik būs revolūcija, bet nekā reāli taustāma pa diviem gadiem nav.
--
Un jā, par BMX īpaši nezinu, bet snowbaikus gan Latvijā man pazīstami džeki pirms gada vai biš vairāk taisija dizgan nopietni...

----------


## Raimonds1

Var pasūtīt astsevišķās detaļas  kādās 5 dažādās firmās, kurām ir programmējamās virpas, ja detaļu skaits virs simta, vienas pašizmaksa diezgan maza.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Raimond vai nu tu neesi nekad redzējis  "gaismas mūziku"- bet pēc tavas shēmas iznāk tāds ļoti lēts VU metrs kas raustīsies atkarība no mūzikas signāla amplitūdas. Uztasi topiku par gaismeni tad arī padiskutēsim-bet ielielikt tādu parodijas slēgumu no datu lappas ir diezgan smieklīgi. Pie diezgan "veismīgas"montāžas pat ši shēma sāks streikot. Man izskatās ka tu nekad neesi ar viņām darbojies un shēmu esi no kāda patapinājis- varbūt kļūdos.


 kāds uztaisīja gaismeni
ar VU meteru kā pamatu vai ne?

----------


## Epis

Agrāk mēs mēģinājām rīgas dīzeļrūpnīcā uztaisīt kādas 75rumbas viņi uztaisīja vienu detaļu saprasta ka nav tālak izdevīgi un apkāsa, ja kāds taisa 100 gabalus par saprātīgu cenu tad var domāt  ::  (tajā laikā bīj tās būvniecības bums moš tādēļ negribēja ņemties ar tādu sīku pasūtījumu jo tur viņiem rindā stāvēja tādi kur jāštancē 10 000 detaļu)

Raimond1 ja zini firmas kas taisa ap 100 detaļām tad atsūti sarakstu uz foruma privāto pastkasti  ::

----------


## zzz

> kāds uztaisīja gaismeni
> ar VU meteru kā pamatu vai ne?


 
Hehe, izmisiigs raimondinja breeciens par to ka vinja superinnovatiivais gaismenes izgudrojums joprojaam nevienam nahren nav vajadziigs.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

jāpameklē adreses papīros

vu meter visos kitos deklarēts kā EASY.

ARī DIODI DIODEI GALā PIEKABINāT UN NONMET SIGNALU NAV NEKāDA LIELā MAKSLA.

----------


## Epis

Elektronika man tādēl patīk ka šeit var PCB protatipa plati uztaisīt par kādiem 25-30Ls pats salodēt (ar savu SMD krāsni) un lieta darīta, nav vaidzīgi tūkstoši Ls lai uztaisītu kādu nelielu partīju ar platēm, tas ir kā diena pret nakti taisīt rumbu vai taisīt kādu elektroniku, tas protams ir tāpēc ka elektronika ir daudz atīstītāka un šeit PCB ražotāji saprot ka ir jāatbalsta tie privātie kas taisa protatipus, kaut arī tas viņiem nav izdevīgi,nenes nekādu lielo Peļņu drīzāk varētu nest zaudējumus taisīt parīs PCB plates, bet tos zaudējumus sedz tas ka katrs desmitais,vai 50 pēc protatipu uztaisīsānas ir izstrādājis kādu perspektīvu produktu un tad viņiem jau ir pasūtījums uz 100-200 platēm un tā tā lieta aiziet, bet nu šajā metāla apstrādes nozarē nav nekā šāda, man paveicās sākumā ka vispār uztaisīja tās 10 rumbas, bet tagat ir tā ka vispār neviens nekādus protatipus netaisa, tākā nav ko brīnīties ka te neviens neko nerežo un nav nekādu inovatīvu produktu  ::  tākā attieksmi vaidzētu mainīt tiem metālapstrādes cehiem tieši pret tādiem kā es, kas kautko izgudro un lai pārbaudītu vaig uztaisīt protatipu, un ja vis ir OK tad kādus 50-100 eksemplārus lai var sākt biznesu, un kas zin varbūt pēc pāris gadiem šādi kāpinot apjomu es jau pasūtīšu tūkstošiem.

----------


## Vikings

SPAM ON
Epi painteresējies:

SIA Dambis
Metkon
Prometāls (viņiem cenas labas)
Jauda
Ripo-1 (virpotājs viņiem ir PRO)
Metālmeistars (cik saprotu vieni no krutākajiem)
SPAM OFF

----------


## dmd

man radās ziņkārīgs jautājums. visu diskusiju gan nelasīju, bet varbūt kādam ir pieredze un var izstāstīt aptuveni kā tas notiek.

hipotētiska situācija: pieņemsim, ka es gribu ražot verķi komerciālos daudzumos. tirgus etc etc pašreiz ir ārpus apskatāmā jautājuma. kā es varētu uzzināt, kādi patenti ir attiecināmi uz šo verķi? vai var kaut kur iesniegt shēmu un saņemt atbildi - reku šitas šitas un šitas patents, vai arī manuāli ir jāmeklē pēc nosaukumiem? (mēginot iedomāties kā nu tas varētu būt apzīmēts)
un kas notiek, ja izrādās, ka ir pārkāpts patents? patenta "īpašnieks" piestāda rēķinu par jau iztirgoto, vai vienkārši varu pārtraukt ražošanu/tirgošanu bez tālāk ejošām sekām?

----------


## zzz

Servisi,kur tu iesniedz savu trampampam izstraadaajumu, lai tev pasaka kaa ar patentu tiiriibu, ir tie pashi juristu patentu konsultaaciju kantori. Vinju pakalpojumi maksaas latviski izsakoties p!zdec naudinjas. Realistiskaak ir pasham mekleet pa datubaazeem, darbinsh stingri garlaiciigs, pretiigs un smadzenes chakareejoshs.

Ja tevi piekjer paarkaapjot patentu - viss taalaakais atkariigs no patenta iipashnieka tieksmes uz tiesaashanos un cik lielaa meeraa tu vinjam esi ieriebis ar savu kreiso tirgoshanos. Var pateikt cease un desist, var pieprasiit naudinju atdot pa labam, var iesuudzeet tevi tiesaa un vinneeshanas gadiijumaa izdraazt liidz baltaam peliiteem.

----------


## Epis

njā patenti ir dārgs prieks, un ja tas devais nav miljonu vērts tad laikam ka patentēt jēgas nav nekādas.



> SPAM ON
> Epi painteresējies:
> 
> SIA Dambis
> Metkon
> Prometāls (viņiem cenas labas)
> Jauda
> Ripo-1 (virpotājs viņiem ir PRO)
> Metālmeistars (cik saprotu vieni no krutākajiem)
> SPAM OFF


 pagājšgad decembrī tajā prometālā uzražojām 2 detaļas par tīri sakarīgu cenu, tās ir tādas vienkāršas ričuka papild detaļas, var apskatītes http://www.parbmx.com/ (mana kodētā lapa  ::  ), tur tāds kustīgs reklāmas baneris kur rakstīts "Ražots latvijā" un tas ir tas ko uztaisījām, ir vēl pāris detaļas uzprojektētas, bet visiem darbiem savs laiks, (gan jau pienāks arī rumbas laiks).
Es jau ceru ka krīzes iespaidā tas ražošanas cenas arī kritīs un moš varētu sasniegt to izmaksu līmeni kautcik tuvu ķīniešu līmenim tie mūsi cehi, lai varētu kautko ražot un eksportēt.

----------


## guguce

Nez vai svira ir patentēta?

----------


## Juris4cm

Es vienreiz gribēju patentēt savu verķi - man iedeva interneta adresi ar patentiem un aizsūtīja uz patentu bibliotēku, nolika priekšā ap 10 biezām bībelēm un meklē vai kkas līdzīgs nav jau gatavs un vai tavs patents nepārkāpj kāda cita patentu.. Un ja nepārkāpj tad samaxā 200ls lai dabūtu latvijas patentu (viņu var iebāzt pakaļā jo latvijā neviens tāpat neko neražos) vai arī samaxā 4000ls par eiropas 6 valstīm, vai arī ap 36000Ls par pasaules patentu... tā ka turieties izgudrotāji!   ::  Un sākat draudzēties ar bieziem naudas makiem.. tas gan bija vairāk kā 10 gadu apakaļ bet domāju ka tga viss izmainījies tikai uz slikto pusi..

----------

